# ***Iowa thread for 2012-2013 season***



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I was going to wait untill September to get the official thread up for us Iowa hunters, but I'm ready to get the chatter started now! We are only a month and a half away! 

Use this thread to post trail cam pics of bucks you are watching, what you are seeing out scouting, what you are seeing while out hunting, and most importantly for succes stories!

Last years thread went 42 pages! Let's see if we can top it this year! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1568553

Here is the buck I have my eye on, hope to find a couple of other bucks this summer that eluded me last year.




























Have a great year guys!


----------



## COLTER1 (Sep 5, 2010)

That is a dandy and he was posing for you on my birthday. Hope you get the chance to let the air out of him.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

you notice late season starts this year Nov. 18, I believe it'll be a good few days after shot gun season so I'm getting a late ML tag


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Getting a few on camera..... Can't wait. Going to go bow and shotgun season. I normally go muzzleloader but with a little one on the way near the end of it I don't want to risk it. Plus shotgun is December 1st. I have seen a lot of big bucks cruising then yet. Getting a few on cam......


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

A few more that are running around. 

View attachment 1443526

View attachment 1443528

View attachment 1443529

View attachment 1443530

View attachment 1443531


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

COLTER1 said:


> That is a dandy and he was posing for you on my birthday. Hope you get the chance to let the air out of him.


Thanks man!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> you notice late season starts this year Nov. 18, I believe it'll be a good few days after shot gun season so I'm getting a late ML tag


You mean dec. 18?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4rut I see you are on some studs as usual!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

good luck fellas. Ill be following your success all year... you all know how to get it done!


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I didn't draw a tag this year, but will be following this thread to see some studs! Good luck to all!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> good luck fellas. Ill be following your success all year... you all know how to get it done!


I don't know about me, but the other guys in this thread sure know how to get done!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Flydown said:


> Unfortunately I didn't draw a tag this year, but will be following this thread to see some studs! Good luck to all!!


That sucks, what zone did you apply for?


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> That sucks, what zone did you apply for?


Zone 5


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Flydown said:


> Zone 5


Ya that's the tough one. Hope you draw next year!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought about making this the other day but I was like man surely you will make it soon since I saw you were back on. It should be a great year this year. I will post some trail cam pics when I get time.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I thought about making this the other day but I was like man surely you will make it soon since I saw you were back on. It should be a great year this year. I will post some trail cam pics when I get time.


Good to have you back on board! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Pumped that this thread is going again! As usual October can't come soon enough. Nothing good on my cam yet, but its only been out for a few weeks and I checked it just once. Bucks don't usually show up on our property until October anyway so I am not too worried yet.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

No cams for me but i will be your way oct 29. Hope to post a pic sometime yhe 1st 2 weeks of nov. 


Sent across the ocean in a beer bottle


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

I have drawn my Iowa tag! Here I come.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice deer


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm fairly optimistic for this year. Nothing special on my cams but the numbers are looking good. 
However, one of my spots on the river bank worries me. Had a buddy tell me his father was walking the banks a week or so back. Walked about 2 miles and counted 28 deer dead from grey tongue. Most were bucks he said....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

eyeshyed11 said:


> I'm fairly optimistic for this year. Nothing special on my cams but the numbers are looking good.
> However, one of my spots on the river bank worries me. Had a buddy tell me his father was walking the banks a week or so back. Walked about 2 miles and counted 28 deer dead from grey tongue. Most were bucks he said....


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

I drew for Zone 6 and will be basing out of Kepsauqua where my dear mother lives. Going with Paul fountain outfitters so it should be a great year.  Heading there opening weekend to try and pattern a giant while still patternable...


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Oct 1st can't get here soon enough!! I still haven't checked any of my cams yet, they have been out almost a month.


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

I live in Iowa for all seasons but summer and am moving down there this Sunday. No cams out yet but I have done a bit of scouting on my own weekend visits to the farms I hunt in Iowa. Saw this guy and he has packed on some more mass but didn't lose any tine length. He should be my main target this fall. He was with about 6 other bucks who were all pretty decent.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Ya that's the tough one. Hope you draw next year!


Yeah, I knew my chances were slim as I only had one preference point, but I had to try!
Hopefully next year I'll have better luck.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am headed out today or tomorrow to check on trail cams, and see if I can get another acre or 2 of turnips or something planted.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm probably going to check the cams this weekend and will try find my target buck out in the bean fields.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Where u getting ur turnips from?


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

eyeshyed11 said:


> Where u getting ur turnips from?


Check out Welters seed if you are interested in getting some brassicas or anything else for that matter. Great people to deal with and they have about anything you will need. Out of Iowa too so the shipping is fast. Good luck this yr guys.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Out of Iowa is what im looking for. Already do diff brassicas and different grasses. I have an approx 3/4 acre area im still wanting to fill in this season. Wanting to do turnips or a radish... Il check them out.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

eyeshyed11 said:


> Where u getting ur turnips from?


Just the local seed place. I think I ordered 10 pounds or so earlier this spring and just have a pound or so left.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice day for scouting!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Ready for oct. 1


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Nice day for scouting!


Nice day indeed, but I had trees to cut for firewood. Got my tags today. Will be out setting stands and scouting new hunting ground tomorrow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man oh man we're the bucks out tonight! Saw 4 shooters on the farm with the big non typical and not one of them was the big non typical. There was about a 160" ten along with a narrow one with super heavy mass. Hurry up October!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I also saw a few bucks today too. It would have been a really nice night for scouting. I will post pics of the food plot we put in today. We tilled up the ground in a new spot we have never put one and it will work great if we get a little rain soon. I also put some evolve harvest stuff in there so hopefully that will come up.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Deer*

Pics from my hunting grounds. Yes, I am lucky to have great area's to hunt! The big boy is a beast. I call him Mack Daddy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow Mack daddy is unreal!! Hope you tag that bad boy!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Pride Hunter said:


> Pics from my hunting grounds. Yes, I am lucky to have great area's to hunt! The big boy is a beast. I call him Mack Daddy.


Great pics. Hope you tag him this year.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Setting out more cams today


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

That there is a nice looking deer


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

nothing topping my last yr deer so i guess im just managing does this yr. and hoping for a buck to beat him finally got him back from taxi and he looks amazing


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowkill82 said:


> nothing topping my last yr deer so i guess im just managing does this yr. and hoping for a buck to beat him finally got him back from taxi and he looks amazing


Your double drop was awesome!! Do you have any pics of the mount?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I checked the cam that had the big non typical on it today, and the cam didn't take one pic of deer. It only took a pic when i got right up in front of it to swap the cards. Not sure what happened, maybe it went into sleep mode or something? Pretty disappointing as I was expecting some good pics on there.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's a couple from around my house.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Checked a couple of cams today and this is by far the worst check ive had, only had one decent buck on one of the two. Oh well what do you do. Got a few more to check next weeknd.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Here's a couple from around my house.


Some great looking bucks J.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's bowkill82's mount, he's a thing of beauty!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yep thats a stud right there!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i am not even thinking of bucks right now. i leave to go to Colorado in 3 days to bowhunt elk. nothing like going out west to get the gear tuned up and get some shooting practice in. i have my tree stands set, but i have not set a single trail camera yet. i am going to put them out when i get home for Colorado.

good luck to everyone this year.

Tony


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Target Tony said:


> i am not even thinking of bucks right now. i leave to go to Colorado in 3 days to bowhunt elk. nothing like going out west to get the gear tuned up and get some shooting practice in. i have my tree stands set, but i have not set a single trail camera yet. i am going to put them out when i get home for Colorado.
> 
> good luck to everyone this year.
> 
> Tony


Good luck out west and this season!!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Some from yesterdays card pull.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy for all of you getting some nice photos. Hopefully they stick around come season open. Wish i had something worth sharing besides a crap load of does. But if I have learned one thing...Does=bucks...eventually.
Looking at all your photo's helps keep me optimistic...THANK YOU .lol


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

great IOWA bucks!! I need to buy a cam!! I usually start my scouting by now but just have been too busy!


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Here's bowkill82's mount, he's a thing of beauty!!


That's a jaw dropper. For me personally, that has to be one of the nicest looking whitetails I've ever seen. Whoever harvested that buck should feel blessed.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Taking reservations for 12/13. Lol


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

That is an amazing deer above without doubt. Congratulations!! My dad pulled a cam yesterday and there was a 120incher that has half of his velvet shed off!! It is getting closer!! What sucks though is once they shed they seem to disappear for awhile and make their move. Some bucks will leave some new ones will come in. Happens every year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> That is an amazing deer above without doubt. Congratulations!! My dad pulled a cam yesterday and there was a 120incher that has half of his velvet shed off!! It is getting closer!! What sucks though is once they shed they seem to disappear for awhile and make their move. Some bucks will leave some new ones will come in. Happens every year.


Yup that's what I'm afraid of with the non typical I'm watching.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wells guys, my "Legends of The Fall" have returned. I just posted in the league forum, but I can't wait for late October. Let me know what you guys think for scores on these guys. I can never find their sheds! I have an idea, but want to see what you guys think they might score.

Blackie/Hightower: He grew some weird split brows/mini g2's this year. I had Blackie at 10 yards last season, but was already going to pass him. Very tempting, even grab the bow off the hanger.




















Last season Blackie:














Blades: Just and absolute beast, but also a ghost (on a positive note these are the first daytime pictures I have gotten of him). He is the number one buck on the farm two years running!














Blades last year: He got all busted up when I saw him after the season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

When we were driving back from our hunting grounds I noticed this buck in a waterway just 10 yards off of the road. Stopped and got a couple of good pics of him, he wasn't scared at all thought it was a little strange especially for 5 pm. I would probably let the steelhead fly on this one.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a little odd catching him at 10yrds and at 5. Real nice deer. I hope to see a kill photo from ya in a few weeks....)


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

I sold both of my cams, waiting on a couple different ones to come in. Grandpa and dad have gotten a few decent picks, nothing to write home about but quite a bit more deer (on average) than the last few years which is good. Theres a few public area's that I have been scouting in the evenings, think I have a nice spot to try out my ASAT 3d Leafy suit!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

eyeshyed11 said:


> That is a little odd catching him at 10yrds and at 5. Real nice deer. I hope to see a kill photo from ya in a few weeks....)


Won't be able to hunt him, just saw him in a random spot on the way home. As for the non typical, I'm hoping the night of October 1st I have a kill photo to share.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

skyleralan said:


> Wells guys, my "Legends of The Fall" have returned. I just posted in the league forum, but I can't wait for late October. Let me know what you guys think for scores on these guys. I can never find their sheds! I have an idea, but want to see what you guys think they might score.
> 
> Blackie/Hightower: He grew some weird split brows/mini g2's this year. I had Blackie at 10 yards last season, but was already going to pass him. Very tempting, even grab the bow off the hanger.
> View attachment 1447520
> ...


Those are some studs right there....Blades is a damn tank of a buck. You need to let the air out of one of them this year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Wells guys, my "Legends of The Fall" have returned. I just posted in the league forum, but I can't wait for late October. Let me know what you guys think for scores on these guys. I can never find their sheds! I have an idea, but want to see what you guys think they might score.
> 
> Blackie/Hightower: He grew some weird split brows/mini g2's this year. I had Blackie at 10 yards last season, but was already going to pass him. Very tempting, even grab the bow off the hanger.
> View attachment 1447520
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Awesome!!!


How are you liking those hunten cams?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I have pulled one cam so far. I got one nice 8pt with a kicker that has been around for two years now. Other than him, just a lot of 130" up and comers.

















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

eyeshyed11 said:


> How are you liking those hunten cams?


For the price, definitely the most reliable "cheap" game camera I have used. Has a quick trigger, average battery life, clear photos, decent night range. Only complaints would be like other cheaper cameras you get quite a few "movement" pictures of blowing limbs, grass, corn stalks, etc.

Haven't had an issue with them in 2+ years. Definitely more trust in them than the cheaper Wildgames or even the M80's, those things stunk!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> I have pulled one cam so far. I got one nice 8pt with a kicker that has been around for two years now. Other than him, just a lot of 130" up and comers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a stud, I love stickers/kickers on a buck! Long tines!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Iv been looking at grabbing a few hunten cams. Heard good reviews as far as cheap cams go. Thank you


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

eyeshyed11 said:


> Iv been looking at grabbing a few hunten cams. Heard good reviews as far as cheap cams go. Thank you


Buddy of mine has one or two of them...Seem to take pretty good pics in the day time, IR is a little weak at night though on his.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried the M-80 Black yet?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the rest of you I am ready for October to come and get out in a tree. Thankfully I get to get out there a little early, with the SYC hunt in late September. I am hoping the kids lay down one or two of the big ones. Here are some of the bucks that we will be going after. 
Triple Beam







Droptine







Perfect 10







Big 6X5








There are more but these are the heavy hitters. I hope I can post a pic of a couple these bucks with kids come late September.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Pictures i have so far arent as big as the rest of you but they at least show alot of potential.






im claiming he is my buck for 2015 I got his daddy last shotgun season he grossed 151. I really like him huge right brow just like dad, and split g2 on the left, stickers off the bases super cool..
So far this is my target buck












sure got a big frame was hoping for more mass
Put up tree stand and planted 1/3 acre of turnips in front it, it has since started to sprout im overall pleased with my first year of bowhunting


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Pinger335 said:


> Like the rest of you I am ready for October to come and get out in a tree. Thankfully I get to get out there a little early, with the SYC hunt in late September. I am hoping the kids lay down one or two of the big ones. Here are some of the bucks that we will be going after.
> Triple Beam
> View attachment 1449169
> 
> ...


Man, that tall 11pt, doesn't carry much mass, but makes up for it with tine length! Awesome deer, any history with him? The droptine buck is awesome, one day I will have one on the farm!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

skyleralan said:


> Man, that tall 11pt, doesn't carry much mass, but makes up for it with tine length! Awesome deer, any history with him? The droptine buck is awesome, one day I will have one on the farm!


I don't think I have any history with any of these deer. I would have to study last years pics and see, but I would think they would have stood out among the common even last year. Pulled a card today and got a couple new bucks to look at. I moved cam a little in hopes of getting some closer shots of these guys. Sorry pics are not best.
Potential 10 for next year







Wide but not tall







These next pics the buck isnt very focused but he looks to be a stud 8 with huge G2s. Better pics coming I hope.














Got most fall mixes planted now just need some rain!! 1 stand to hang and entrance route to figure out and then just sit on my hands and wait


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Was talkin to a buddy earlier this week. His season started Tuesday. Proved over a grand in crop damage and earned 30 any sex tags. Has to take between 80-100 deer out by end of season.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sucks living in Iowa.ha


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

I never hunted Iowa before and I drew a zone 5 tag this year. I am going to do a DIY bow hunt and I will need a place to stay. If someone has any recommendations I would appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

eyeshyed11 said:


> Was talkin to a buddy earlier this week. His season started Tuesday. Proved over a grand in crop damage and earned 30 any sex tags. Has to take between 80-100 deer out by end of season.


With $8 corn and $17 beans that wouldn't take long.
With that many tags to fill it is tough to be picky about what you are shooting, but if he is interested in improving buck quality as well as protecting his crop, he has a great tool to get the ratio to what he wants. I have been doing it myself for the past 2 year with depredation tags. Working awesome so far, just have to know when to stop killing doe.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Sandman Lives! 
2011














2012


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Pinger335 said:


> With $8 corn and $17 beans that wouldn't take long.
> With that many tags to fill it is tough to be picky about what you are shooting, but if he is interested in improving buck quality as well as protecting his crop, he has a great tool to get the ratio to what he wants. I have been doing it myself for the past 2 year with depredation tags. Working awesome so far, just have to know when to stop killing doe.


Yeah on our one field roughly 15 acres of beans have the tops chew off and stand about 3.5 feet tall. Then the other 15 acres of the same field is 4.5 feet tall lol.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

He said I can help cause he will obviously need it. But if I recall correctly I'm not allowed to help. And honestly I'm still iffy on the depredation hunts. I understand them sure. I guess like i told him...I don't think I could kill deer just to kill them. However, if it was my crops and my livelyhood...I would probably be singing a different tune.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

eyeshyed11 said:


> He said I can help cause he will obviously need it. But if I recall correctly I'm not allowed to help. And honestly I'm still iffy on the depredation hunts. I understand them sure. I guess like i told him...I don't think I could kill deer just to kill them. However, if it was my crops and my livelyhood...I would probably be singing a different tune.


Yeah, the rules on them are interesting. Still though I think I would use a bow instead of a gun. Technically its not just killing eyeshyed, still takes some skill I suppose.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

It puts what other farmers tell me to heart I guess. I have 3 farms I hunt turkey on that the farmers tell me a part of them allowing me to hunt their land is I drop any deer I see. If I don't want it, just leave it lay for the coyotes.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

eyeshyed11 said:


> It puts what other farmers tell me to heart I guess. I have 3 farms I hunt turkey on that the farmers tell me a part of them allowing me to hunt their land is I drop any deer I see. If I don't want it, just leave it lay for the coyotes.


Yeah that is the bad thing about some of the people who do it. No doubt about that.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Of definatley still takes skill. I wouldn't do it without a bow. The guys from work have to beg me yearly to go shotgun with them. I am a gun nut, don't get me wrong. But its way to easy and way to unfair imho.
I'd like to help him out because he let's me turkey hunt on his land. But it wasn't like a " I NEED your help Adam!" More so telling me if I wwnt to get in on it he will give me some of his tags.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Either way, that luck sob is going to be getting a buck in velvet. ...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

The dnr will prob take any large bucks. They have that in the fine print of the tags. Don't the deer have to be harvested and used ie.. Hush program or private use. My dep tags the deer have to be used and are restricted to mature doe.

On another topic my early muzzle tag came today. I beat the quota this year


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

He got any sex tags


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

eyeshyed11 said:


> It puts what other farmers tell me to heart I guess. I have 3 farms I hunt turkey on that the farmers tell me a part of them allowing me to hunt their land is I drop any deer I see. If I don't want it, just leave it lay for the coyotes.


Sounds like a private ranch we antelope hunted on a couple years ago...Rancher told us "I'll let you guys antelope hunt but you gotta kill every damn whitetail you see"...We had some deer tags too and told him how many tags we had, his reply was "I don't give a damn about tags, you shoot them things until you run out of arrows and if you need a gun after that come to the house and I'll give all of you rifles". We didn't kill any whitetail on his place, but we always had a good excuse as to why we didn't, lol.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Some good looking bucks. I put the cameras out last week. Leaving for CO tomorrow to chase elk and will check on them when I get back.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck elk hunting. Someday I will do that, looks like alot of fun.

Anybody thinking about hunting over water? All the streams are dried up but I found the spot they are drinking from the river. Getting to it hasn't been figured out yet but got a cam up to see who is using it. I hope the big boys.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> The dnr will prob take any large bucks. They have that in the fine print of the tags. Don't the deer have to be harvested and used ie.. Hush program or private use. My dep tags the deer have to be used and are restricted to mature doe.
> 
> On another topic my early muzzle tag came today. I beat the quota this year


Thought about getting one this year especially with the non typical around, but decided I would rather just try and get him with the bow.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I will upload couple buck this weekend


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd like to invite all you guys to come stay and hunt with me one weekend this season, I got permission for a doe hunt from all the land owners along the Missouri river from Plattsmouth to Bartlett (8-9 miles) Levee to river and most this land in virgin bowhunting land, all the deer in the bluffs have come down to the river this year because there is no water the hills or the flat land, everything has dried up....hundreds of deer are bedding up behind my place and not going far from the river, I can show you hundreds of deer trails leading from the river to the closest grain fields,,and these are all new trail, last year the Missouri river was flowing where these trails are now, *most of them lead to my back yard, Really*....

I think the Bruce Springsteen concert November 15 and slay does the next 3 day, I have all the processing equipment<


Come join the Hoods HR Hunt and have some real fun with hunting Brothers


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

The Hood said:


> I'd like to invite all you guys to come stay and hunt with me one weekend this season, I got permission for a doe hunt from all the land owners along the Missouri river from Plattsmouth to Bartlett (8-9 miles) Levee to river and most this land in virgin bowhunting land, all the deer in the bluffs have come down to the river this year because there is no water the hills or the flat land, everything has dried up....hundreds of deer are bedding up behind my place and not going far from the river, I can show you hundreds of deer trails leading from the river to the closest grain fields,,and these are all new trail, last year the Missouri river was flowing where these trails are now, *most of them lead to my back yard, Really*....
> 
> I think the Bruce Springsteen concert November 15 and slay does the next 3 day, I have all the processing equipment<
> 
> ...


What county do you need to buy the doe tag for?


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice Trail Cam Pics.Guys !!!!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you guys think the crops will be out by Oct.1st.??


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Do you guys think the crops will be out by Oct.1st.??


It all depends. I think most corn will but I know our beans wont. They are coming along great and everytime we need rain we get it. I think ours will probably come out later october.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

I gotta move to Iowa!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> What county do you need to buy the doe tag for?


Mills and yes, But I check with the farmers and see if I can get some free tags off them, I think just one of them gets depreciation tags



MATHEWS2005 said:


> Do you guys think the crops will be out by Oct.1st.??


I was told they would be picking corn outback in 4 weeks and then they have 4 to 5 weeks of beans to do.........It takes time to harvest, They just started picking corn in my area the last few days


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hood my brother, if I can get away for a weekend I might come down and hammer some does with you.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

J-Daddy said:


> Hood my brother, if I can get away for a weekend I might come down and hammer some does with you.


I've herd that b4


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

The Hood said:


> I've herd that b4


I know man, just never works out, lol.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Had 1200 pics in 2 weeks this last go around. This guy moves to the top of my hit list. Split G2 on the right and kicker coming of the back on left. 

Disappointed I havent got my big boy from last year on camera yet. Not a good sign!!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

they've been cutting/chopping for the past two weeks over here. Most of the corn will be down, but like others said, Im not sure about the beans. Been dry all summer, and im having a hunch it will be wet all fall/harvest.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Here in Muscatine and Louisa counties i was seeing alot less deer the last couple years. I mean it was getting terrible at the places i hunt. I only got to draw my bow once last year and realized it was too dark to even see my pins. Hope it picks up this fall. I don't have many great pics yet this year but thought i would at least throw one out there and jump into this thread. Should have a few more next weekend maybe.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a nice buck! Anyone checking their cams today?


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just doe's. Lots of doe's and fawns.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Checked the one I could get at, we got over 2.5" of rain Saturday. Got plots finished up and planted Friday  No shooters on that cam but it wasn't a long sit.

I have a question- I shoot Easton Axis 340s and just bought some Rocket Steelheads but they won't fit down the shaft. Did I buy the wrong ones or don't they make them small enough for that shaft, or am I doing something wrong and they should fit??


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

When I was working today I looked out the door and there was this massive scrap. It has to be a monster. Its right inside the city limits though.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

This might be a shooter....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Shooter for sure!!


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

Rembrandt1 said:


> This might be a shooter....


Great buck!:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Getting real hard to focus on anything not hunting related...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Getting real hard to focus on anything not hunting related...


Yeah I know what your saying. I got the Hunter in the mail today and I can't wait to shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone on here hunting the webster county area? more specifically fort dodge?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not a new buck but he is still in the same area. Can't wait to see some of these guys out of velvet.







A few turkey enjoying the clover plot














Got the broadheads on, they just tight fitting little *******s. Now to tune them


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a feeling this is how my season is going to go...........

[video]http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n489/Liv4Rut/?action=view&current=PICT0284.mp4[/video]


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. You better get that dog outta there!! Lead poisoning?? Lol


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

shuttle1 said:


> Wow. You better get that dog outta there!! Lead poisoning?? Lol


3 S's
Shoot
Shovel
Shut the hell up
lol


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> I have a feeling this is how my season is going to go...........
> 
> [video]http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n489/Liv4Rut/?action=view¤t=PICT0284.mp4[/video]


That sucks. We have several dogs running around and even a small pack if wild dogs. I don't understand where they all keep coming from but its ridiculous. lol You can't win.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Last year we had two dogs chasing deer. Warned the owners many times and one got hit by a car, and the other just disappeared one day  lol


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I hate it so much. There is actually two of those big white dogs. I got a video of both together. There is also 3 black labs that run together. We talked to the neighbors and they won't do anything about it. In their mind the dogs are doing their job chasing coyotes off their property is what they tell me. I hate to shoot a dog but man it ruins my hunting every year. It sucks waiting all year to take a week vacation and hunt your grandpas farm and see dogs every day chasing deer. Last year I didn't even hunt the farm because of this crap. Pretty sad!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

If they are chasing deer, the DNR will come out and take care of them for you. Just anonymous call and let them do the dirty work. If it was me, and it has been in the past, I let the 30-06 do the talking. A dead dog doesn't go home to tell it's owner what happened


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've made a few "vanish into thin air" in the past myself...I'm like a magician at times, lol.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I've been through the same issue on our farm. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

The farmer that rents the ground for cattle has been known to shoot dogs. If they are chasing his calves they will be shot. I can only hope.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

them dogs are hard to get with a bow, and more then one..Liv4Rut I'd say your best deal is the DNR, if they have the right to do something > So do you! by calling them<

it'd take all season to take 3 smart dogs out:wink: I'd hunt the place and if the dogs come chasing deer, get it on video and call the DNR and get Johnny on the spot. I feel dogs are worse then another hunter a 100yds away that won't even say hi to you. 

FYI
there was a big write up in the local news papers once about a dog that made it home with a arrow in it (I know nothing:wink but the cops was looking for the Hoodlum that shot "the poor little doggie" and $1,000 reward! I know this dog was in the middle of The 2300 acre Loess Hills State Forest chasing a buck, But I know nothing about how that dog made it home with a Hoods arrow in it............hehe


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got a pic of one polished up last night. Sorry it's a pic of my camera, but I'm no where near a computer. It's getting closer boys. 







Even better than that, I got to watch the tall 11 in my bean plot this morning. This is a pic with my phone thru the spotting scope, so it's not the best.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love seeing the velvet off! But now you have to find the new patterns since that velvet can sometimes change them once they lose it


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

They turn into a totally different animal, I guess anything does once the testosterone starts pumping. Deer just don't do the fighting in the bars


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Got a pic of one polished up last night. Sorry it's a pic of my camera, but I'm no where near a computer. It's getting closer boys.
> View attachment 1456311
> 
> Even better than that, I got to watch the tall 11 in my bean plot this morning. This is a pic with my phone thru the spotting scope, so it's not the best.
> View attachment 1456313


That gets me pumped up!


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Just picked up the new Iowa Fish and Game magazine and read the article on Iowa's deer herd. Anyone else read it yet?

I've been hunting 5 different counties since I started deer hunting 9 years ago and I think its right on. I don't feel like detail is needed but do you guys plan on spreading the word that its more serious than people think?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

IowaFlinger said:


> Just picked up the new Iowa Fish and Game magazine and read the article on Iowa's deer herd. Anyone else read it yet?
> 
> I've been hunting 5 different counties since I started deer hunting 9 years ago and I think its right on. I don't feel like detail is needed but do you guys plan on spreading the word that its more serious than people think?


Can you fill me in? Sorry man lol.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Long story short they are saying if we aren't careful with our statewide management our deer herd is going to look like our pheasant population.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't speak for the rest of the state, but where I hunt our populations are very strong. Honestly you are lucky if you don't hit one with your car each year. Most people in the area do not shoot does.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

In cedar county the herd numbers are way down. On our farm we are careful about the amount we shoot, but the surrounding farms are destroyed by the shotgun mafia. Too many tags have been issued and the "if it's brown it's down" mentality has taken it's toll.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in, how'd the dnr guy explain it, a "hot spot" I have lots of deer destroying the crops and having twins and triplets every year.

I do believe the mass population is down state wide, but not in my area along the river and timber. There is a fresh dead one almost every day on the roads to work.

What do you expect when every grove and abandoned home stead are cleared for more tillable acres? Atleast that's whats going on around these parts. I'm still going to harvest 40+ doe from the farm this year and won't put a dent in them.
Best of luck to all, only 34 more days guys  make everyone count. Prepare prepare prepare, well maybe a beer now and then


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

The two farms my family owns the population is extremely low. The neighbors are kill them all type of guys. We won't shoot does on our place as you rarely see them. To be honest I hunt mainly public because there is a lot more deer. Wierd.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

There is Def a decline. I blame it more on the growing number of coyotes over what the hunters harvest. Then again, shotgunners make a decent dent


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

'Yotes take some deer out but I bet if the truth was known they don't take half the number of deer in a year that the Pumpkin Army takes during shotgun season...Shotgun in Iowa is a mass murder, not a hunting season. I know people who shoot 5-10 bucks each every year during shotgun, they get tagged in "sometimes" under mom's name, grandma's name and everybody else in the family name's. Not to mention the amount of does that are killed..You can only read so much into the DNR harvest numbers cause there are a lot of deer that are never checked in. Between shotgun season and the late doe seasons, that's what's taking a toll on the Iowa deer numbers.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm with J. It's not yotes, its shotgun season and late season anterless. As a landowner you can shoot almost as many deer as you want. And people do.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll put it this way...I know 2 kids who between them killed somewhere in the area of 10-15 bucks last year and with Iowa's stupid arse laws I guess they were legal in a sense.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> I'll put it this way...I know 2 kids who between them killed somewhere in the area of 10-15 bucks last year and with Iowa's stupid arse laws I guess they were legal in a sense.
> 
> sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


Yeah its the same down here. I don't understand what they do with all the meat either if you get what I am saying. 
But on a different note, is anyone else going out this weekend for rabbits or squirrels? My brother and I thought about going out with out bows and giving it a try.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Yeah its the same down here. I don't understand what they do with all the meat either if you get what I am saying.
> But on a different note, is anyone else going out this weekend for rabbits or squirrels? My brother and I thought about going out with out bows and giving it a try.


I'm probably just going to check stands and swap cards this weekend. Probably glass some bean fields in the evening too.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

It is not shotgun hunting where I am at, it is loss of habitat just as it is for the pheasants. Farmers are able to push and farm everything now and with the price of corn in recent years, they have really ramped it up.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm probably just going to check stands and swap cards this weekend. Probably glass some bean fields in the evening too.


Yeah, I work like 4 p.m. -midnight or 1a.m. so I wont get to glass the fields but I have heard they have been out in the evenings, I just haven't got a chance to look myself. We still have this big 6 pointer showing up on camera quite a bit so I am hoping opening day I can stick him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Yeah, I work like 4 p.m. -midnight or 1a.m. so I wont get to glass the fields but I have heard they have been out in the evenings, I just haven't got a chance to look myself. We still have this big 6 pointer showing up on camera quite a bit so I am hoping opening day I can stick him.


Nice man, got a pic of him?


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Checking in for this year. Moved to Des Moines area so i'm starting from scratch this season. Was able to pick up a small piece of property by Adel, isn't much but the area and neighboring properties look great so we'll see how it goes. Also started commuting to Boone so might have to look for a place around there too.
Oh and since I moved I'm no longer doing the urban hunt in Davenport, so of course my buddy has a monster on camera on the property that we hunted. Figures!
Good luck to everybody this year and stay safe!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BCU_Archer said:


> Checking in for this year. Moved to Des Moines area so i'm starting from scratch this season. Was able to pick up a small piece of property by Adel, isn't much but the area and neighboring properties look great so we'll see how it goes. Also started commuting to Boone so might have to look for a place around there too.
> Oh and since I moved I'm no longer doing the urban hunt in Davenport, so of course my buddy has a monster on camera on the property that we hunted. Figures!
> Good luck to everybody this year and stay safe!


There is plenty of awesome public ground along the des Moines river near Boone.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

This guy showed up on cam. Crappy picture but i like him....


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Checking in for this year. Moved to Des Moines area so i'm starting from scratch this season. Was able to pick up a small piece of property by Adel, isn't much but the area and neighboring properties look great so we'll see how it goes. Also started commuting to Boone so might have to look for a place around there too.
> Oh and since I moved I'm no longer doing the urban hunt in Davenport, so of course my buddy has a monster on camera on the property that we hunted. Figures!
> Good luck to everybody this year and stay safe!


Well you know how to get to my house, your always welcome to come up and hunt with me anytime you want...If you get a free weekend sometime and want to do an out of town hunt maybe we can go down and hunt the farm down towards Missouri Valley, gotta nice "free" house to stay in and everything.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> This guy showed up on cam. Crappy picture but i like him....
> View attachment 1459656


Great buck!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Nice man, got a pic of him?


I will try to upload but I can never get pics uploaded on here. I don't know why but I can send you a pic on your email if you want.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah its not letting me so I will try on a different computer in a little bit.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Old 1 ear
How old do you guys think this heavy rugged old boy is? I'm hoping to get him and send in his teeth to know for sure.




















Last pic is his shed from 2 years ago, I figured he was 5.5 then, and no it doesn't grow in all camo, I dipped it

I'm so ready to climb up in a tree, 31 more restless nights boys!!!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the shed dipped. My brother had his euro mount dipped and it looked great. He looks old, I would say you are right around the 7.5 or 6.5 age.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What an old warrior!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Yeah its not letting me so I will try on a different computer in a little bit.


Do you have a photobucket account? If not get one.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I forgot about that. I will get them uploaded on there and posted.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> What an old warrior!


Yeah he is bully, I watched him destroy a 3.5 year old 8 point last year. Broke 1 side off and the other was mostly just a brow and main beam.
I think he drives out alot of nice bucks


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I forgot about that. I will get them uploaded on there and posted.


:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Yeah he is bully, I watched him destroy a 3.5 year old 8 point last year. Broke 1 side off and the other was mostly just a brow and main beam.
> I think he drives out alot of nice bucks


Sounds like the perfect buck to take! Do you have a landowners tag? then you can stick one of those giants too.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Well you know how to get to my house, your always welcome to come up and hunt with me anytime you want...If you get a free weekend sometime and want to do an out of town hunt maybe we can go down and hunt the farm down towards Missouri Valley, gotta nice "free" house to stay in and everything.


I'll give you a shout if I make it home some weekend during the season, but free weekends are getting hard to come by now that I walked down the aisle for some reason...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Sounds like the perfect buck to take! Do you have a landowners tag? then you can stick one of those giants too.


Yep, I can take 3 bucks and he is on the list


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Yep, I can take 3 bucks and he is on the list


I'm jealous!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> I'll give you a shout if I make it home some weekend during the season, but free weekends are getting hard to come by now that I walked down the aisle for some reason...


Yeah, I preached to you for years not to do that stupid crap and you never listened....

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Just rode around the edge of town, EVERY picked/cut corn field was full of deer tonight...Left my binos at home, so no idea on bucks, but there were a ton of them out feeding tonight.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Pulled the card and put up stands today. All hard horned except the little guys now.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

1st card pull on a new piece of property. What do ya think. At least 3.5 year old.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Droptine







Unicorn


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Is this an older deer or a young buck with big body on him?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got one more definite shooter on cam today and another borderline one. Also spotted a pig 150" 8 pointer right off the road in a section bordering a section we hunt regularly. Hitlist is starting to get large!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking good pinger!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

wbates said:


> 1st card pull on a new piece of property. What do ya think. At least 3.5 year old.
> View attachment 1461322
> 
> View attachment 1461323
> ...


4.5, let it fly!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is one that I think I have pics of last year. I found his twin dead this spring, atleast they looked like it.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Checked the camera Friday and had 2 small bucks with there shiny white antlers showing...... Still in bachelor group with full velvet bucks


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My last pull they were about half and half. The big boys still had velvet though.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone walk through the timber lately. Better wear a hard hat. Acorns are dropping. Now...I'm getting anxious


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I know you saw these already APA, just thought i would post them here too.


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Just moved to Iowa and established my residency. Been getting pics of this guy regularly.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

I think i stated this in last year's iowa thread.. I HATE YOU ALL!!!

I look at these pics knowing i'll never see deer this big on my cams here in NC. Bravo fellas for living in an awesome state for hunting. Looks like you guys have your work cut out for you this year! Good luck and go get'em.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> I'll put it this way...I know 2 kids who between them killed somewhere in the area of 10-15 bucks last year and with Iowa's stupid arse laws I guess they were legal in a sense.QUOTE]
> 
> It's not legal at all in any sense of the law. You can not be in possession of another hunter's tag. Period. They should be turned in for poaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

RackAssasin said:


> I think i stated this in last year's iowa thread.. I HATE YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I look at these pics knowing i'll never see deer this big on my cams here in NC. Bravo fellas for living in an awesome state for hunting. Looks like you guys have your work cut out for you this year! Good luck and go get'em.


We are definitely fortunate to have the size of bucks that we do. You should plan a trip, sounds like you already have a good spot lined up.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Think this new guy is a mature buck? His body looks like a Holstein to me, not much bone up on top though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He looks young in the face, but mature in the body.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what I thought also. He will make a great youth hunt buck. The kids can shoot anything they want, off mine.
Even the big 10


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

These ***** are huge. I thought they were bear cubs at first


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am getting more and more funky antler bucks. I decided our pond is radioactive lol. I just put the card back in the cam but next time I pull it I will post up some pics of them.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Glassed a nice buck tonight that was totally hard horned

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> That's what I thought also. He will make a great youth hunt buck. The kids can shoot anything they want, off mine.
> Even the big 10
> View attachment 1463186


I miss the days of youth deer!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Stryder said:


> J-Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put it this way...I know 2 kids who between them killed somewhere in the area of 10-15 bucks last year and with Iowa's stupid arse laws I guess they were legal in a sense.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I miss the days of youth deer!


I help with the SYC (Special Youth Challenge) hunt during the youth/handicapped season. It is an awesome time, watching these kids getting a chance to hunt.
Someday when my children are old enough I will get to share hunts with them. Those days will be the highlights of every season.
26 more days guys!!! And looks like it might even rain tonight!!


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> You can do it while party hunting during shotgun season. You can still hunt after your tag is filled as long as people in the group have unfilled tags.


Yep, aware of party hunting rules, but it was stated that 2 guys were using tags in mom's, grandma's, etc names to kill up to 15 bucks between 2 guys. That is poaching. If a group of 10 shoots more than 10 bucks, that is poaching as well. 
I haven't met too many people that shoots a buck and doesnt want the antlers. Even then, they are usually *IN* the hunting party.


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.kcci.com/news/central-io...ease/-/9357080/16487330/-/8c5vj8/-/index.html Oh lord say it isn't so. Hope this doesn't spread.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Not good


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Stryder said:


> Yep, aware of party hunting rules, but it was stated that 2 guys were using tags in mom's, grandma's, etc names to kill up to 15 bucks between 2 guys. That is poaching. If a group of 10 shoots more than 10 bucks, that is poaching as well.
> I haven't met too many people that shoots a buck and doesnt want the antlers. Even then, they are usually *IN* the hunting party.


I'm not defending it dude! I'm sure rules are broken

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Acoustic said:


> http://www.kcci.com/news/central-io...ease/-/9357080/16487330/-/8c5vj8/-/index.html Oh lord say it isn't so. Hope this doesn't spread.


Yeah, I was told they are going to do a mass killing or something like that in a lower tier county and check and see how many have it. I haven't seen that anywhere that was official but I guess we will see.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Acoustic said:


> http://www.kcci.com/news/central-io...ease/-/9357080/16487330/-/8c5vj8/-/index.html Oh lord say it isn't so. Hope this doesn't spread.


It is !!!! The bad thing is all the pen raised deer came from the same place (according to the DNR).


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> I'm not defending it dude! I'm sure rules are broken


I know. It wasn't personal or taken taken that way. Just clarifying what was said and venting some frustration about those breaking the rules.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Acoustic said:


> http://www.kcci.com/news/central-io...ease/-/9357080/16487330/-/8c5vj8/-/index.html Oh lord say it isn't so. Hope this doesn't spread.


Easy solution. Outlaw deer farms. Give the "farmer" the choice of killing off the herd or being fined after the state does it for them.


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

filmed a 150 inch 8 tonight in hard horn! another mature 160 inch ten was still in velvet! and well the 220+ that i have filmed 2 times didnt show! usual for a smart deer this time of year,late,later and latest for him tell the end of october!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

iowagiants90 said:


> filmed a 150 inch 8 tonight in hard horn! another mature 160 inch ten was still in velvet! and well the 220+ that i have filmed 2 times didnt show! usual for a smart deer this time of year,late,later and latest for him tell the end of october!


220+?!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

^Thats what I was thinking ?!? Can we see one of the videos of 220. Heck show us the other ones. I love looking!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think this is another new buck. Looks like a 9 point with curvy brow tine. When I fix my laptop I will have to check earlier pics to see if I have him. Looks like an alright buck.




















And because he posed so nice for the pic and I like to look at him the droptine


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice tall rack! He is a little thin though, would likely be a beast next year! Pinger how many acres do you own?


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

was out scouting tonight and found a shooter hes a small guy


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard when the harvest is suppose to kick into gear? I've seen a few corn fields here and there that have been harvested but not much yet. Beans are drying out fast and would imagine they'll be moving on those two weeks from now? Will the majority be out by season opener?


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

IowaFlinger said:


> Has anyone heard when the harvest is suppose to kick into gear? I've seen a few corn fields here and there that have been harvested but not much yet. Beans are drying out fast and would imagine they'll be moving on those two weeks from now? Will the majority be out by season opener?


The next three weeks all corn in Iowa will be out. Beans will be shortly after corn, but corn will be first this year. Up north corn is testing 19ish, but it is starting to fall off in field so can't wait much longer.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah everyday I am seeing more and more fields picked. They definitely haven't gone full blown harvest mode yet but I would say maximum that all the corn is out is a week after season starts. But I think it will be out Oct. 1.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Nice tall rack! He is a little thin though, would likely be a beast next year! Pinger how many acres do you own?


Family farm is around 600 acres, with mostly tillable along the river. I have been spoiled my whole life with great hunting. Someday I hope to purchase it all from family and pass it on.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd say in my area probably 98% of the corn will be out by Oct. 1st...Friend of mine raises a lot of Popcorn and they should be done with all of their corn either by the end of this week or middle next week if we don't get a bunch of rain. 
No one has touched the beans yet, but as soon as the corn is done the beans will be coming out cause they are pretty much ready in most fields around here...Not that there's a ton of them to pick, big majority got burnt up this year.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I almost hit a doe while going down the road today around 3:30 p.m. Something was definitely chasing her because she was hauling. Also, has anyone here used or own the roscoby riser cam? I am thinking about getting one here before the upcoming season. Also if you do, does it work with the SS1 stab? Thanks


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> I'm with J. It's not yotes, its shotgun season and late season anterless. As a landowner you can shoot almost as many deer as you want. And people do.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


What he said. DNR is to blame!:angry:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I got the new 2012 hunting rig in and put together...Now I just have to get it sighted in and finish tuning it and I'll be ready to go.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

If this one shoots high right, let me know. I might be interested. Lol
Looks pretty bada ss.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> If this one shoots high right, let me know. I might be interested. Lol
> Looks pretty bada ss.


Lol, high right all day brother...
I changed releases too, went back to a Hot Shot Tempest 3 finger to help with my target panic issues. Seems to be helping me out a lot.


sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Mack Daddy*

Wont be long now!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pride Hunter said:


> Wont be long now!


Holy crap that's a monster!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Family farm is around 600 acres, with mostly tillable along the river. I have been spoiled my whole life with great hunting. Someday I hope to purchase it all from family and pass it on.



That's awesome man sounds like you have plenty of ground to help get some age on all those bucks. Our family farm is about half that size, unfortunately for my hunting purposes it's almost all tillable.


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

Pride Hunter said:


> Wont be long now!


Holy crap that dude is ripped.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Went out and shot some doves today. It was good to be back outside shooting something.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Pride Hunter said:


> Wont be long now!


You forgot to have the GPS coordinates in the pic details :wink:

AWESOME! I'm getting the fever.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

pride hunter said:


> wont be long now!


Giant!!


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are a few of the deer I have so far. Nothing huge yet, but usually I don't have much luck getting pictures until October/November. I have seen a few monsters while glassing the row crops though.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy pic. I grabbed card on the way past farm on the way to air port. Headed out to Vegas to get married. Tall 11 is polished up and looking good in daylight. SYC blind will be about 5 yards from here.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's looking awesome!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Pride Hunter said:


> Wont be long now!


Wow!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Went out today to get my card out of my trail camera. Got back to the house and started uploading them and somehow almost a thousand pics off of it are gone. I took the camera along and looked at 200 of the pics and some pretty nice deer and now are gone. Definitely bumming.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

They might be on the internal memory of the cam.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like its a cyclone state once again!!! Ugly game but I'll take it!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Looks like its a cyclone state once again!!! Ugly game but I'll take it!


You mean STILL! Cyhawk stays where it belongs!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> You mean STILL! Cyhawk stays where it belongs!


Haha yup still a cyclone state!!


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep Go IowaState....:RockOn:

For you hawks.... :moon:


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It will be a much more enjoyable season now that the Cyclones beat the Hawks!!!!! It is going to be a fun 700 mile ride with 3 of my hawk buddies heading out West antelope hunting next Thursday!!!! Go Cyclones!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Ugh...going to be a long season for the Hawks. Drop, drop, bad pass. Repeat.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Yep Go IowaState....:RockOn:
> 
> For you hawks.... :moon:





Liv4Rut said:


> It will be a much more enjoyable season now that the Cyclones beat the Hawks!!!!! It is going to be a fun 700 mile ride with 3 of my hawk buddies heading out West antelope hunting next Thursday!!!! Go Cyclones!!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone check their cams today? I'm going to give mine another week.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Boooo...is this a clone thread! You cyclones just enjoy it while you have it. ! Makes me sick(insert puking smiley here)sorry...die hard hawk fan...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone taking someone out this upcoming weekend? I think I am going to film my little sister this weekend. I just bought a roscoby riser cam and thought about bringing if it gets here by the weekend to test the quality just while holding it with my hand and a handheld camera.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Yep taken my 12 year old girl out..Got the 20 Encore ready to rock-n-roll.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Went down to my nephew's to set up our ground blind yesterday. He got his hunter safety done this summer, but I'm going to have him wait one more year for bowhunting. He can barely pull back 35lbs and can hold it only a few seconds. So hopefully he'll be ready. I prefer he could comfortably shoot 40lbs anyway. He has no desire to do shotgun or ML. So he has to wait until October to roll around so I can have him in the blind with me.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Went out today and found out I had a bad sd card in my trail camera. To top if off I dropped my phone out of my pocket I guess when I got out of the truck and didn't know it. On the bright side my class that I was suppose to take a test in this morning got canceled.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Found like 8 new ground scrapes yesterday on the farm in s.w. Iowa...Couple were huge, really dug out with licking branches tore all to pieces. I hung a couple cameras on that ridge line, I'll go back in a few weeks and check them and hang a stand on top of that ridge by a saddle.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I got home from Vegas wedding today. So here are the real pics of tall 11




















Can't wait for youth hunt. I hope the kid gets a shot at this guy.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Both of my boys will be hunting this weekend. My 12 yr old will be bowhunting and my 8 yr old is using big brothers muzzleloader. Been seeing some nice bucks in the daylight so hopefully both will get a chance at some good ones.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Checked my cam at the new property, still getting alot of does and fawns with some small bucks. A few teaser pics of shooters in the distance in the middle of the night. So i think the property will be good for taking a doe or two early and should be a good travel area for the big boys during the rut. Just gotta find time to hunt when season comes around


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

great buck pinger!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Three weeks ago my 7 year old son was scared to shoot a 22. Once I got it figured out he was nailing the target at 30 yards. I asked him if he wants to try to shoot my muzzle loader and told him if he shoots it well he can deer hunt. He 10 ringed the target. I have had him out a few more times shooting it and he cant get enough of it. 

We have a wedding in WI on Saturday, Flag Football Sunday afternoon but we are going to get all the gear ready and try to get a quick hunt in on Sunday night. Next weekend is the early waterfowl weekend so we will chase ducks in the morning and deer at night.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is Blackie/Hightower all shined up and out of velvet. I was disappointed to not get any of the top buck, Blades. He was at this same creek crossing using a trail alone the corn and creek bottom, but wasn't on a single picture. Obviously he is still probably there, but again returns to being the giant ghost that he is! I posted pictures of these guys in velvet back on page 2. The last picture is a tall 8pt. in the beans (foxtails are tall!!). I am thinking Blackie will gross 150s, what do you guys think?


----------



## nedrowfry (Oct 20, 2010)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Yep Go IowaState....:RockOn:
> 
> For you hawks.... :moon:


Love it and agree totally.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice pics guys!

Starting to feel cooler!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Yep Go IowaState....:RockOn:
> 
> For you hawks.... :moon:


Hey JD, easy for you to say !!!!! 
My wife & daughter graduated from IOWA STATE, another daughter graduated from UNI, & another daughter graduated from IOWA
I am stuck in the middle (LOL)


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Pic of a pretty good 8 from a cam I pulled today. Ignore the time and date typical moultrie the led screen is so I cant see to change it lol.


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

whos going after a 200 incher this year??


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

iowagiants90 said:


> whos going after a 200 incher this year??


I'm always going after one, just have to find where one lives first!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Any successful youth hunters out there today?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> Pic of a pretty good 8 from a cam I pulled today. Ignore the time and date typical moultrie the led screen is so I cant see to change it lol.


Real nice 8!


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody have any youth season luck this morning?? unfortunatly i have to work this weekend but next weekend will be taking my nephew out with the 20 gauge, (9) shoots bow also but that wont be for a couple more years, hoping to land him his first deer!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

My sister is going out tonight I think. Hopefully we can get her one.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

A lot of corn out already, going to be a weird opener.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

No deer down in Iowa yet? Somebody has to of had some luck. Also, it will be nice not having corn in for the opener. It should make it better in my book.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

My buddy missed a doe this morning on the opener of urban hunting, havent heard of anything falling yet


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

not chasing a 200 this yr hes gotta be bigger than that niece was out this morning passed a nice buck cuz she wants a doe i was almost in tears urban hunting tonight


----------



## kuenro02 (Oct 22, 2006)

EHD is destroying my property! Found 10 dead this morning, 2 decent bucks


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

2013 target. About 800 yards from city limits...(coralville urban hunt). Looks like Il be waiting for the first.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

More


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like my shooters have adjusted their ranges, nothing good on my cams the past couple weeks.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

eyeshyed11 said:


> More


Very unique buck!!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Your telling me. Il have to upload the rest of his photos. But guess who just got 3 depredation tags from the land owner..this guy! Beer goes a long way...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man two more full weeks, I don't think I can last that long lol.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

My girl pasted on 7 does today "YouthSeason"..She must be reading AT about horn porn..:mg: lol
I told her it's her tag and she can shoot what ever.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Went back to the farm in south west IA today to hang some stands and checked the cameras I put out last week....Not many pics at all, couple young bucks...Nice 10pt that's probably 2.5 or 3.5 at best....130'ish type deer....Tree rubs have popped up since last weekend though, none last week and probably a dozen or so today...Found a few more ground scrapes as well...One new scrape right under the tree I went to hang a stand in, lol.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I put that scape there for you J-Daddy


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

531 pictures of does and 1 picture of a buck I have never seen before. Will Post up pic soon.
I moved my camera closer to there bedding area and put up the scrape dripper. Hopefully it will get me some better pics


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

New stand location, pulled yesterday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> I put that scape there for you J-Daddy


Lmao!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> New stand location, pulled yesterday.


Does he qualify for what you are looking for?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> New stand location, pulled yesterday.


Hey John, Nice one on the left, you want me to drive down in 2 weeks & help you get him ???


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

APAsuphan-NO he doesn't, But I'm hoping he shows Muzzelloader season as I am planing on using it on him with an ARROW. i've never bought more than my Archeery tag but I've passed so many the last 6 years & Daughter is having a baby in Nov. & cannot hunt So, I'm leaning on trying to take him. i'll still have my Archery tag for the 170 net that way.

GOBLE4me-IF I get a crack at him I'll give you a call & you can help me get him out of the woods. It's a tough spot & IF I'm lucky, will have to get him about 2-300 yds on my game cart to where we could get a 4 wheeler in. You would not think IOWA was so rough but this is ALL STEEP BLUFFS & drop offs. Hope to see you this winter at some 300s-I'm much better (haha).


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> APAsuphan-NO he doesn't, But I'm hoping he shows Muzzelloader season as I am planing on using it on him with an ARROW. i've never bought more than my Archeery tag but I've passed so many the last 6 years & Daughter is having a baby in Nov. & cannot hunt So, I'm leaning on trying to take him. i'll still have my Archery tag for the 170 net that way.
> 
> GOBLE4me-IF I get a crack at him I'll give you a call & you can help me get him out of the woods. It's a tough spot & IF I'm lucky, will have to get him about 2-300 yds on my game cart to where we could get a 4 wheeler in. You would not think IOWA was so rough but this is ALL STEEP BLUFFS & drop offs. Hope to see you this winter at some 300s-I'm much better (haha).


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Opening weekend for Iowa youth deer season. Grand daughter and I sitting in tree stand.....nothing yet, season is still young.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Opening weekend for Iowa youth deer season. Grand daughter and I sitting in tree stand.....nothing yet, season is still young.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rembrandt1
That's awesome, best of luck to the young lady!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bad news for me guys on that Buck-Daughter saw the pic of this Buck & said, I'm not that big, I can still get in the stand. You come out & supervise me checking out my Bow & broadheads & I WILL be there, my baby is not scheduled to be born until NOV. 12th (c-section).
I said great, nothing would make me happier than to film you shooting him other than a new G-Baby...
We'll see.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

The Hood said:


> I put that scape there for you J-Daddy


So that was you I had a couple of pics of on the trail camera...And this whole time I thought it was a damn coyote.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Starting to feel like fall, loving the cool temps today!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

apasuphan said:


> starting to feel like fall, loving the cool temps today!


x2!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

dbrnmllr said:


> x2!


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pulled cards and moved some cams to try and find the big 10 and triple beam bucks. Blinds set up for SYC hunt next weekend and stand set for opening morning.
Same bucks on cams except the 2 I lost track of since velvet shedding, and this creature. Bobcat or big Tomcat???


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tomcat, bobcats have short tails.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what I thought too, but have never seen a bobcat so wasn't sure. I hope it shows up Oct. 1 and I will throw a muzzy threw his rib cage.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Pinger335 said:


> That's what I thought too, but have never seen a bobcat so wasn't sure. I hope it shows up Oct. 1 and I will throw a muzzy threw his rib cage.


You got pics of fluffy there...I grew up in KY, plenty of bobcats there...You can bait that one in with a can of tuna and a litter box.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

My 8 year old son shot a little buck Saturday evening with a muzzleloader for his first deer. Think he's hooked now. Oldest is still after them with his bow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SJunior said:


> My 8 year old son shot a little buck Saturday evening with a muzzleloader for his first deer. Think he's hooked now. Oldest is still after them with his bow.


Pics!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Buddy of mines little brother killed a young 8pt yesterday afternoon...I went out and helped them find it.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Tomcat, bobcats have short tails.


Just a plain old puddycat, never seen a grey tiger striped bobcat.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Is it time yet? 
I want to sit in a tree in Iowa.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

tcfishgod said:


> Is it time yet?
> I want to sit in a tree in Iowa.


It feels like it is time, but the Iowa DNR says we have to wait until October 1st.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> Buddy of mines little brother killed a young 8pt yesterday afternoon...I went out and helped them find it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


pics??!??


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

no youth hunt success so far??? im starting to wonder on the 2012-13 season for us iowans!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bowtech88swack said:


> pics??!??


I don't have any handy...When I got the call it was "He just shot a big one!!!!!"....When I got there and we found the deer, which was still alive "bad shot, to far back" it turned out to be a young 8...1.5 year old buck I believe, small body and about 10" wide at best.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> I don't have any handy...When I got the call it was "He just shot a big one!!!!!"....When I got there and we found the deer, which was still alive "bad shot, to far back" it turned out to be a young 8...1.5 year old buck I believe, small body and about 10" wide at best.


They are all "big ones" during the youth hunt. That is what it is all about!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone going duck hunting this weekend? I can't wait. Found some pretty good ducks the past couple days so hopefully can get some this weekend.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Anyone going duck hunting this weekend? I can't wait. Found some pretty good ducks the past couple days so hopefully can get some this weekend.


Good luck!


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

kuenro02 said:


> EHD is destroying my property! Found 10 dead this morning, 2 decent bucks


Anyone else seeing this? Heard they have found over 200 in warren co...???


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Frost tonight!!! If that doesn't get you thinking about bow season I don't know what will! Of course this cool weather is probably just teasing us, it'll be 85 come early October.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Frost tonight!!! If that doesn't get you thinking about bow season I don't know what will! Of course this cool weather is probably just teasing us, it'll be 85 come early October.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

mjbrady said:


> Anyone else seeing this? Heard they have found over 200 in warren co...???


I haven't heard of it north of Des Moines, so I should be good. The first good frost should put an end to it too.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Calling for 27 degrees in the north


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a cool one this morning...It was like 42 degrees at 9:45 this morning. Heck I even had to shut the windows in the house last night it got so cold in here. I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sitting in an old corn crib with neighbor kid going after his first deer. Spending his time waiting texting his girlfriend. Lucky kid because she out hunting with her dad tonight. Getting chili out here I hope the deer move early tonight


----------



## seanpelley (Feb 27, 2012)

Cold and windy in the tree with my son this morning. Hadn't bothered to get new winter boots for him yet (damn puberty!!). After freezing toes this morning shortened our hunt, we have them now!

Love the forecast for tomorrow, but hopefully those boots won't bee needed. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bedroom window wide open, Ceiling fan on HIGH & covered with a sheet & wife said she was hot. It was like CAMPING out.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Freeze Warning:

Issued at: 3:16 PM CDT on September 22, 2012, expires at: 8:00 AM CDT on September 23, 2012

...Freeze warning remains in effect from 1 am to 8 am CDT Sunday...
temperature...overnight lows in the mid 20s to lower 30s are expected by early Sunday morning.
Impacts...exposed plants and tender vegetation are likely to suffer freeze damage or be killed. People interested in protecting their plants need to take action by this evening. Precautionary/preparedness actions... A freeze warning means sub-freezing temperatures are imminent or highly likely. These conditions will kill crops and other sensitive vegetation.

YES!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well we had a nice little 8 point come out and nerves got the best of him. Buck fever strikes again. Clean miss but the kid had fun. Another day maybe


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

EHD has been confirmed here in Taylor Co. going to check ponds when I get a good wind, but nervous haven't got the top buck on cam in over a month now. I haven't found any dead deer on the farm while out putting up stands, etc., but who knows! Scary deal! The frost should also do a number on the midge, which are causing the EHD.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's going to be a long week!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hung some more stands down south today...pretty cool, i was standing in the crotch of a forked tree strapping a stand in and saw something move below me...Little fat 6pt came up the hill, crossed the saddle 20yds in front of my stand and went on around the ridge...If I can get a Booner to do that while I'm in the tree hunting I'll be in good shape.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

went out today to do some last minute stand upkeep and bumped a small 6pt. I checked an old scrape line but didn't see any activity yet. I think we finally made a decision to move a unproductive stand but that will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I went out tonight with a different kid and he got the job done. After the field being cleared twice by the kid from last night, he hunted with his dad tonight on other part of farm, from shooting his gun off because he got bored. This nice 8 point came out. Kid smoked him at 90 yards with CVA Wolf and dropped him were he stood. Side not first kid isn't hunting out here again until he learns some different behaviors, I blame his dad for just letting him shoot to shoot. My god it was 5:30-6:00 prime time and got bored. Whatever here is Caleb with his first buck.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Only buck over 100" i have gotten on camera...he is still too young. Public land buck...probably won't make it through shotgun season. My nephew wants him on his wall...lol.


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

On sat the 22 i took my 9 year old nepthew out for youth season hunt with his shot gun, set up a blind on sat around 1 pm and we went out at 5:00 and by 6 we had a button buck and a nice doe, and they got spooked from my nephew the first time, 2nd time spooked by camera movement at 630, and at 650 he shot the doe at 50 yards on film, he was very happy and excited for his first deer hunt and success, will post the pics after work
Thanks
Kody


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I found a 10 point buck dead at edge of bean field on Madision county ( no sign of gun shoot ) I called Dnr for testing sample but He told me they have plenty of deer dead sample, they don't need it.


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

9/22/12 9 years old first deer


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a good looking doe and great job on first deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Decker55 said:


> 9/22/12 9 years old first deer
> View attachment 1480795


Nice!!


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks guys he was sure excited to get one! Pinger where bouts nw iowa are ya thats where im from


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

Heres another post on a forum of guys that video their hunts, great guys. A kid shot a 170 in deer youth season heres the link
http://www.outreachoutdoors.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5240&sid=b0b039723a605e9942f4818d102fa02c


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Decker55 said:


> Heres another post on a forum of guys that video their hunts, great guys. A kid shot a 170 in deer youth season heres the link
> http://www.outreachoutdoors.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5240&sid=b0b039723a605e9942f4818d102fa02c


Congrats to that kid and I hate him...lol...Dang it, a 170", that'll be a tough one to beat for him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Congrats to that kid and I hate him...lol...Dang it, a 170", that'll be a tough one to beat for him.


Haha same!


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

yea last year his brother the one that posted it shot 150 inch on oct 1st they are doing a good job managing their deer and keeping them there with a lot of hard work with food plots and what not


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Decker55 said:


> thanks guys he was sure excited to get one! Pinger where bouts nw iowa are ya thats where im from


I'm up in Buena Vista county along the Little Sioux River. I have been blessed with a great family farm to hunt on my whole life. Trying to manage it is tough sometimes but rewarding. Where you located?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally got my tags, just need to wash the hunting clothes and I will be ready to rock!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I still need to buy some tags I guess...Forgot all about those, lol.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

You guys are slow! I bought my tag back in August!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I still need to buy some tags I guess...Forgot all about those, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


Ah don't worry about it, you don't really need them just ask about 50% of the shotgun hunters.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> You guys are slow! I bought my tag back in August!


Haha ya it always seems to be the last thing I get for some reason.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I normally wait so I don't have time to misplace it. Got my early muzzleloader tag someplace. I am excited about getting the SYC kids out this weekend and then myself. And if old one ear keeps taking the same trail every evening, come Monday he going to die

Best of luck everyone and hunt hard, smart and most of all SAFE


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like the weather for next week is going to be a little on the warm side.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Next week's weather is going to suck...here I thought after last week it was going to be great.

Finally got a pic of about a 140-150 class buck at a buddy's house. Got my nockturnals and Grim Reapers spinning right on my HT-1s...I am ready to rock right now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> Looks like the weather for next week is going to be a little on the warm side.


Of course.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Ah don't worry about it, you don't really need them just ask about 50% of the shotgun hunters.


Good point!!! Hell I'll just save some money this year and roll "Hood" style, who needs tags, lol.
Yeah looks like it's gonna warm back up...Sucks but whatever, I never hunt much early in the season anyway...As long as it's getting cold by Halloween I'm good to go.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

My 9 year old nephew put down a 130 class ten pointer this evening for his first antlered buck, he shot a skinhead for his first deer last year.

I'll try to get pics of his and my youngest son's bucks posted soon. My dad asked my oldest son if he was ready to hang his bow up and fill his tag with the ML and he said no. Makes me proud.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you guys know the rule on donating a buck to the HUSH program? The rule states the whole deer must be donated. Even the head/rack/cape?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You can keep the cape and antlers, atleast they let my cousin do that last year.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Weird pic I got from a card pull this week.








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats really weird!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

seiowabow said:


> Weird pic I got from a card pull this week.
> View attachment 1483331
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Jumping the string already...lol


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> Weird pic I got from a card pull this week.
> View attachment 1483331
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Is there a fence right there?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

D-TRAIN said:


> Do you guys know the rule on donating a buck to the HUSH program? The rule states the whole deer must be donated. Even the head/rack/cape?


We have donated a few and always kept any inedibles that we wanted.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

nnelzon23 said:


> Is there a fence right there?


No. It's an open clover plot

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice buck. Something spooked him...either that or an aggressive posture that I have never seen before.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Warm to start the week, but take a look at the 10 day forecast. I like.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait till monday. Got the bow all dialed in today with the new sight. I am glad I switched over to a Spot Hogg. I love it.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Only had 2 yearlings come in this morning. On plot for about an hour even bedded down.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

One more day guys!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It is going to be a sleepless night Sunday. Taking the day off and going for a doe. Kind of funny I won't even be able to sleep for a doe lol. OH well, if I didn't feel this way I would probably quit.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know when first light is?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

7:12 is sunrise

Connor Warden and his father with his SYC buck. Great kid!!







He broke his rack when he crashed, but I found the antler for him stuck in the ground.


----------



## grousesetter (May 10, 2009)

Very first deer at nine years old. Shot on 9/28/12 in Tama County.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome guys!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm heading out early tomorrow to try and fill a doe tag on public ground! So excited! Weather is gonna break late in the week too


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Won't have time to get out this week so looks like Saturday will be my opening day. My buddy who has been urban hunting said movement has completely stopped lately so hopefully the cool down later in the week will get them moving again


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job on the youth hunts!

I won't make it out until Saturday morning... 

Good luck this year everyone.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats to the youths filling those tags. I'm going tomorrow afternoon to a property I just try for a Buck. I leave the Does & smaller Bucks for everyone else.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Tomorrow evening for the wife & me.

Looking for a big one, small ones get to walk.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I will be out tomorrow afternoon trying to fill my county doe tag.

Good Luck to everyone this year.

Sent by an Android Via Tapatalk


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll be out in the morning! Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Target Tony said:


> I will be out tomorrow afternoon trying to fill my county doe tag.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone this year.
> 
> Sent by an Android Via Tapatalk


same heer and back at ya TT

Good luck to all and may we all show the world why we love living in Iowa everyday this season

Jerky is about to be the main course again


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

So pumped right now, good luck guys!!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Good luck this year everybody and STAY SAFE!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Checking cams and putting up last couple of stands this week. If cams show any buck activity of my hitlist bucks moving I will try and get out this weekend with the cool temps. Good luck guys and yes, be safe.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I took a climber out to a piece of ground close to the house that I hunt a little this afternoon and strapped it around the base of the tree..Not sure if I'm gonna go tomorrow or not, I hate hunting when it's hot and the dang skeeters were buzzing me like crazy the 5 mins I was there this afternoon...Plus I don't have a doe tag for this county either, it was gonna be a "Go for the sake of going" kinda hunt. Might just wait till later in the week when it cools off.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck fellas. Be safe and have a blast!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Just got home from work and can't wait to go in the morning. :banana:


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

looks like a cold snap on the first weekend oh season! i think the man up top has blessed us in big ways for the first weekend of october! NO CORN and COLD WEATHER...goodluck ladies and gents! kill a booner!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw one decent buck working the field edge, couldn't tell how good he was might have been one of my shooters. I think the morning movement is pretty much done for now.


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

iowagiants90 said:


> NO CORN and COLD WEATHER...


Most of the corn up here is still up...


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

Didn't see any deer this morning, the stand I hunted still had standing corn I thought it would be out. On the upside I did shoot a coyote, can't figure out how to post pics from my android.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Seen 5 does and a bobcat. Nothing close enough to shoot.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't see a single stinkin deer this morning! Oh well, try again tomorrow! It was nice to be back in a tree with all the squirrels.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It felt good. Shot this gal at 12 yards.








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job!!


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Weekend forecast looks great (at least here) 53 on Friday and 48 on Saturday...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw 23 does and a few nice bucks. They were just to far out but the one was pretty nice. Also saw quite a few turkeys but when I was about to draw back to shoot some does popped up right behind the stand. Pretty good morning. I can't wait till tonight.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What time you guys heading out tonight? I'm thinking around 4.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> It felt good. Shot this gal at 12 yards.
> View attachment 1486298
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Way to go man. I wish I could get out. Trying to get my new house ready to move into. I may just have to take Thursday afternoon off. I do have vacation all week.


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Im out now, lots of tree rats and one spike

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I am in my doe killin stand. Its pretty windy this afternoon.19 mph gusts, but i love it.









Sent by an Android Via Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Warm one, farmer is taking beans out a couple hundred yards away, oh well shouldn't bother them.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow picked a real winner for a spot, somebody just walked in 50 yards away from me. This is not how I pictured opening night ugh.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job on that doe.

Deer didn't start moving last night until about 6:30. I hope I can get out of this truck before then.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> I am in my doe killin stand. Its pretty windy this afternoon.19 mph gusts, but i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man ur good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

nice job on the doe "RUT"!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

All I saw tonight was a couple of idiot hunters, they even drove their truck out in the field 50 yards away from me slammed their door and started screaming at each other. Frustrating!!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> All I saw tonight was a couple of idiot hunters, they even drove their truck out in the field 50 yards away from me slammed their door and started screaming at each other. Frustrating!!


man that sucks! I hope you have better luck next time out.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

just loggin in


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowtech88swack said:


> man that sucks! I hope you have better luck next time out.


Can't get any worse!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

eyeshyed11 said:


> Where u getting ur turnips from?


Just my 2cents, turnips are a waste of time. Planted some last year and the deer did not touch them, just walked through the plot. Found out later turnips don't taste good until after they freeze. Then the deer have to discover they are a food worth eating. That did not happen. Read later an article by Dr. Deer in which he down played brassicas for food plots. Better to plant clover.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a fun night. Had 4 bucks come out and spar all night long in front of me. Biggest was about 125. Heard two bigger ones back in the timber going at it. Also had 10 does come out in the field. I didn't want to fill my tag anyways but was relaxing.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I had a cow horn spike come by tonight and nothing else. It was a little windy and might have kept the does bedded until the wind lays down later tonight. But it sure was fun being on stand deer hunting.

Sent by an Android Via Tapatalk


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

thought tonight was slow... warm and full moon! got the bucks moving late late late!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen more roosters on stand so far than I have deer, looks like they are starting to rebound a bit in my area.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This warm weather stinks! Can't wait for late October.

Picked another horrible spot tonight, hadn't been back here in a while and the weeds have got really over grown. I'll be lucky to see a deer.


----------



## hyer717 (Nov 2, 2011)

Didn't see any deer close enough but I did take a nice picture walking into my stand!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a couple of small bucks tonight, one of them was grunting like mad.


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

had the farmer leave up 6.3 acres of beens up for me this year! this may be the game changer fellas!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

stanlh said:


> Just my 2cents, turnips are a waste of time. Planted some last year and the deer did not touch them, just walked through the plot. Found out later turnips don't taste good until after they freeze. Then the deer have to discover they are a food worth eating. That did not happen. Read later an article by Dr. Deer in which he down played brassicas for food plots. Better to plant clover.


When I lived in Kentucky we put a small turnip plot in on a piece of ground and it was the same way...I'd set in the stand all the time and watch deer walk through it. They never touched any of it and totally ignored it. Only thing that ever eat them was the old guy that lived up the road, lol...He'd go down there and dig him a few, deer didn't touch them so we really didn't care.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

iowagiants90 said:


> had the farmer leave up 6.3 acres of beens up for me this year! this may be the game changer fellas!


Lucky dog!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Been slow over in NE Iowa, 12 hrs in the stand & only 4 bucks, 3 does, 50+ turkeys, & 1 ****

It has been to hot, maybe they will be moving a little better when the cool down comes on Thursday.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

*A few trail cam pics*

Had some time this morning to head out to the property I hunt and pull the cards on the cameras. Things seem to be picking up as far as buck activity at this farm. Here are a few nice looking deer from the card pull. Some younger deer and one really old looking deer who appears to be on the way down. Good luck everyone as things start to kick off for most of us!



























Really old looking buck. Lacks any length anymore but he looks ancient.









One nice looking buck. He might catch an arrow if he walks too close.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good looking bucks.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone hunting the front today?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone hunting the front today?


Not me but moved my stand yesterday will be in it tomorrow morning early.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty windy today


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I was out this morning. Got rained on and blown around like crazy. If I had seen deer it would have been fun, but I saw nothing and lets just say it wasn't the most enjoyable hunt I have had. I'm trying hard to fill doe tags on public land during the week, but can't even find any deer! Weekends are when I head to my family land for the bucks.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to get a Special Non-Res Archery Tag for Iowa this fall. I have plans to hunt near the Earlham, Ackworth and Milo, Iowa areas. Is anyone familiar with these areas? Do you think these are good areas? Just curious...


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

http://whotv.com/2012/10/04/mountain-lion-big-cat-shot-by-des-moines-police/ remember that cat i was talk n about? You know the one that the DNR told me I was seeing things. Well whos is correct now! Now more proof cats in Iowa!


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Oops didn't see the other post. Sorry someone had one up about it already that I didn't see.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

To bad they had to kill it. I received a study survey about wildlife in Ia. this summer from a universaty & they had 2 pages of questions about Mt. Lions. We had one pass through our area (N. Eastern) this summer that was sighted several places & caught on a trail cam to verify it was for sure a Mt. Lion..
High winds came through early afternoon & sprinkled but temp has dropped way down.. i won't get out until next week.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish. I can't get out until Sat AM.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

I might go out tomorrow evening along a bean field edge on my new hunting ground... if the predicted wind holds out of the NW. Otherwise I'll wait to see how it blows Saturday morning.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Taking an exit exam in an hour boys, wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!

Thens its back to Iowa for the weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

With this cold coming tonight I will go out Sat morning. Looking for some does.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I sat out last night. Saw a lot of does moving around 6pm

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey guys just thought I would let all my fellow Iowan hunters know that apparently we have no hunting skills. Check out my other thread stone cold monster buck killers, apparently hunting in the Midwest is so easy that it takes no skill whatsoever and its nothing to shoot a 180+. I just hate this impression that the whole state is gold mine of big bucks, I have ony seen one 200" buck in my entire life and I can count on one hand the regular hunters that I know that have a Booner. If I shoot one Booner in my whole life I will be happy. Sorry for the rant, just bothers me!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I have hunted every morning so far except this one and because my alarm didn't go off is why I didn't go. Have been seeing some good activity so far in the morning but it is seeming they are moving later and later in the morning now. Also with this full moon nonsense I have seen a lot coming out right at dark again.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh i know the feeling bro. I had someone tell me that hunting a cut cornfield was the same as baiting and takes no skill at all. I have shot one deer over 190" and the rest have been 160" and under. That's in 20 years of bowhunting.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> Oh i know the feeling bro. I had someone tell me that hunting a cut cornfield was the same as baiting and takes no skill at all. I have shot one deer over 190" and the rest have been 160" and under. That's in 20 years of bowhunting.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


I wonder if these people have actually ever been to and hunted Iowa. They are getting their impressions of Iowa from watching crush, midwest whitetail, whitetail freaks and drury's. Those farms are the best of the best and 99% of the farms in Iowa are nowhere near the level of those farms. I must really be a crappy hunter, I hunt picked corn fields all the time lol.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Hey guys just thought I would let all my fellow Iowan hunters know that apparently we have no hunting skills. Check out my other thread stone cold monster buck killers, apparently hunting in the Midwest is so easy that it takes no skill whatsoever and its nothing to shoot a 180+. I just hate this impression that the whole state is gold mine of big bucks, I have ony seen one 200" buck in my entire life and I can count on one hand the regular hunters that I know that have a Booner. If I shoot one Booner in my whole life I will be happy. Sorry for the rant, just bothers me!!


I know this place is unreal I usually kill a 180 or better just driving to my hunting spot :mg:


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Out hunting right now...well I am filming today. It feels good to finally be out in the woods. This front truly makes it feel like fall.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Hey guys just thought I would let all my fellow Iowan hunters know that apparently we have no hunting skills. Check out my other thread stone cold monster buck killers, apparently hunting in the Midwest is so easy that it takes no skill whatsoever and its nothing to shoot a 180+. I just hate this impression that the whole state is gold mine of big bucks, I have ony seen one 200" buck in my entire life and I can count on one hand the regular hunters that I know that have a Booner. If I shoot one Booner in my whole life I will be happy. Sorry for the rant, just bothers me!!



This is why I shoot younger 125 class bucks as they are harder to get. Them and buttons are hard to find. Almost like they are born with a 150" rack or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm headed to the stand now. Goodluck to everyone tonight.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

My cut corn field is 160 acres, pretty sure I can't cover that area like a bait pile. If the deer only used the same part of the field at the same time everyday! Well even then I wouldn't have a 200" deer to shoot.

Good luck guys, I hope I can get out there someday


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Let this nice 10 walk tonight, would have made a great first bow buck but next year maybe he will make the wall














Sorry for pics. Took with phone. He came up lip curling 4 doe.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What a difference a few days makes! Just last Tuesday I was sweating my butt off in the stand, this morning it was almost a little chilly! I love it! Tonight should be a fun sit.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Let this nice 10 walk tonight, would have made a great first bow buck but next year maybe he will make the wall
> View attachment 1489998
> View attachment 1489999
> 
> ...


He's pretty fat! Any recent updates with your big ten or the freaky one?


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

nice sit this morning. it was good to get in the stand (1st this year). A little on the chilly side and the wind really picked up about 9am.

I saw 5 does and one pretty desent 8 pt (maybe 130'ish) but he wouldn't come in range.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> He's pretty fat! Any recent updates with your big ten or the freaky one?


No info on big 10, but triple beam was seen by neighbor the other morning in his driveway. I hope he comes back over to mine but who knows


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm heading out in a couple hours to sit until dark. Passed on a decent 8 last night. Waiting for a bigger 10 that i have on cam. If I see the 8 later in the year, he will get an arrow for sure.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

AaronTritle said:


> I'm heading out in a couple hours to sit until dark. Passed on a decent 8 last night. Waiting for a bigger 10 that i have on cam. If I see the 8 later in the year, he will get an arrow for sure.


Good luck! I probably won't head out untill 4 or so.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> No info on big 10, but triple beam was seen by neighbor the other morning in his driveway. I hope he comes back over to mine but who knows


Sounds good, they will both show back up as the rut nears!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> He's pretty fat! Any recent updates with your big ten or the freaky one?


No info on big 10, but triple beam was seen by neighbor the other morning in his driveway. I hope he comes back over to mine but who knows


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry for repost phone is acting up. I'm going to try and get ground blind secured over bean plot for muzzleloder next weekend. Taking a kid out after his first deer.
Last night I had to hold it up with one leg and even then it fell down on me when the gusts came. I couldn't believe the deer kept eating with that thing flopping around. Power of beans I guess


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

We found 3 dead bucks on the farm this morning...Damn shame, I hate seeing them die because of EHD.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man that blows


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

apasuphan said:


> man that blows


x 1000000000000000


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

eyeshyed11 said:


>


nice job on the turkeys!!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

eyeshyed11 said:


>


Great job !!!! I think that is what I should have been hunting this week. Hunted morning & night all week in 5 different stands & didn't see Jack S**t (except turkeys).
The big boys have vanished, but they should start showing up again in about 3 weeks.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Slow night for me, cousin and my dad saw some decent ones.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Saw 9 deer,12 turkey an owl and a coyote tonight...Then heard what sounded like 1000 coyotes across the field from me.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had an exciting pizza run tonight. On the way back spotted a 160" ten in a field across the road from a spot we hunt, he was with a 120" or so and the two duked it out. This wasn't some playful sparring. I'm starting to believe that the rut might be a little early. Anyway I know where I'll be in the morning.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm starting to believe that the rut might be a little early. Anyway I know where I'll be in the morning.


I'm thinking so as well. Went out this morning. Heard some light sparing 45 min before light. Then all hell broke loose about 100yds out near the fence line. Definitely heavy fight. Saw a group of 4 does at sunrise, then nothing. I packed up around 11:00. As I was headed down the road, I saw a nice buck standing about 400 yards out near the back edge of a CRP field. Pulled over and grabbed the binos...he was standing over a bedded doe! Things should really heat up in a couple of weeks if this keeps up.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Early muzzleloader could be a slaughter, could screw up alot of us bowhunters.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

She didn't make it 40 yards.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Early muzzleloader could be a slaughter, could screw up alot of us bowhunters.


I'm glad i got a muzzleloader tag this year. I have seen mature bucks hitting the field by 530pm

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My friends mom shot a 150s this evening. My other buddy also hit a big one. He backed out tonight but feels he killed it. Another buddy saw a 220+ at daybreak across the fence where he couldn't hunt. Claims over 20pts and unreal. Sounds like a good day.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

SJunior - Great job on that skin head!!

I think I will have to try and get one my next time out.

I got an early muzzle tag all ready to go on old one ear. That bully is going down and making room for new buck on farm.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> My friends mom shot a 150s this evening. My other buddy also hit a big one. He backed out tonight but feels he killed it. Another buddy saw a 220+ at daybreak across the fence where he couldn't hunt. Claims over 20pts and unreal. Sounds like a good day.


That's awesome that friends mom is hunting and got a bruiser, see if you can get some pics. Not very many woman hunters around this area, cool to see them enjoying it too!!

Good luck to the guy that backed out, always best to wait, don't want to bump um.


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Headed out with a buddy to try and get a couple slick-heads on film. Should be a good morning! Good luck fellas


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

My coyote from opening morning

Sent from my US740 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Tried to fill a doe tag this morning, had two does and a fawn come by but i got greedy and waited for the bigger doe last in line. Let the first 2 pass at 10 yd and then got picked off by the old nanny. Heard some bucks fighting fairly hard before daybreak


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

ndm said:


> My coyote from opening morning
> 
> Sent from my US740 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I helped drag out a 216 incher today my buddy hit last night. Stupid big!!!!! 200 inch main frame 10 with some junk. Darn near 8 inch bases. I took the pics but waiting to post until he lets me later today.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy crap that's awesome!! Can't wait for the pics!! Big boys are starting to move!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> I helped drag out a 216 incher today my buddy hit last night. Stupid big!!!!! 200 inch main frame 10 with some junk. Darn near 8 inch bases. I took the pics but waiting to post until he lets me later today.


Cant wait to see them pics!! Congrats to him


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm kind of excited for my sit tonight, in the spot just a few hundred yards away from where I saw that big 10 last night fighting, have a good wind too. If the other hunters just leave me alone I could have some excitement. I have 3 bucks around 160" or bigger that I'm hoping to see.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

hunt got screwed up by a combine but all in all it was a good sit. saw roughly 40 deer and a few nice bucks again. saw 2 nice ones going at it yesterday. also i grunted at this 9 pointer, hes to young to shoot but next year or 2 should be nice, and he tried to go to it but i was on a mudslide type thing and he new he couldn't get up to it so he lost interest. he was in a herd of 9 bucks though. still seeing some giants out around 10:00 a.m. just walking around. i am thinking they are some does for sure.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Doe from Friday evening. Shot her from a ground blind at 6 yards. She didn't make 70 yards.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Liv4Rut said:


> I helped drag out a 216 incher today my buddy hit last night. Stupid big!!!!! 200 inch main frame 10 with some junk. Darn near 8 inch bases. I took the pics but waiting to post until he lets me later today.


That is awesome!! Congrats and waiting to view pics...


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Im thinking it could be early too if the weather stays cool. As of now I am off the Nov 1-11, but kind of reconsidering taking off Oct 27th -Nov 4th. I will wait and see what the weather pattern is. I have seen and killed some of my best bucks the last week of Oct.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

This is what your trailer looks like when the farm you've hunter for 14 years goes up for sale. Sad day indeed.








But got a new place and filled an anterless tag last night there!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone slayer said:


> Im thinking it could be early too if the weather stays cool. As of now I am off the Nov 1-11, but kind of reconsidering taking off Oct 27th -Nov 4th. I will wait and see what the weather pattern is. I have seen and killed some of my best bucks the last week of Oct.


I don't know which of those weeks to take either, leaning towards the first. Heck I'll probably just take both of them lol.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Honestly hadn't spent much time over here this summer, or talking with a ton of other hunters. Didn't realize how many deer had been dying this year. Went out yesterday to hang a set, and followed the smell right to a 2 year old 10 point laying dead in food plot. Yesterday I just figured the combine hit him, but the more I read on here today he must have got the bug. We took down a path through the center of the plot to make a shooting lane, and give the deer a path to walk. He was dead right in the center of the 8 rows we took out.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Got this guy just after 6 last night! Only saw him for 10 seconds before I let the arrow go and thought he was bigger. Still really happy about taking him though! Shot my buck opening day last year and now this! I haven't buck hunted in November in 5 years now, and that's just not right! 

I'll post the full story in the hunting section and will post the link over here. Pretty interesting how it played out.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

D-TRAIN said:


> Got this guy just after 6 last night! Only saw him for 10 seconds before I let the arrow go and thought he was bigger. Still really happy about taking him though! Shot my buck opening day last year and now this! I haven't buck hunted in November in 5 years now, and that's just not right!
> 
> I'll post the full story in the hunting section and will post the link over here. Pretty interesting how it played out.
> 
> View attachment 1491818


Congrats, that's what you call taking care of business early.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Congrats D-train, that's a dang good buck...
I pulled a card this morning from a camera I had set on a scrape up on the ridge...Man was I ever shocked!!!! Pile of buck pictures all day long working the scrape, I had numerous bucks in the 140"+ range working that scrape from noon til 1:00 pm, I was just shocked by the number of mid day pictures for this time of the year.
Typical thing for me, I had 2 little bucks fighting in front of the camera and then behind them you can just make out 2 more bucks....Can't get much detail but one of them is a tank!! My 150" 10pt I had a ton of pics of last year is back again and he's put on some size...Not a ton but he might push 160" gross now...I think he's about topped out and made all he's gonna make cause he just hasn't grown a lot in the past 2 years...And yes I will kill him in a heartbeat if he gives me a chance to.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Got out on the 5th and a 150" 8 came cruising through about 15 minutes too late. Couldn't make out the antlers w/o the binos. Another reason to take binos while hunting out of a treestand. He was eating while walking at a good clip. Never brought his head up. Looked like he had somewhere to be. Gonna sit further back next time and hope to catch him. Going to pull a card tomm. night over a few rubs. Last card pull was last Tuesday on a trail and all the bucks over 80 inches were late and early during the night.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Pulled the cards this morning after a 10 day soak and only 5 of the 1500+ pictures were of a buck. Haven't been seeing much on the cameras lately unfortunately. Haven't found a single scrape or rub yet either. Kinda weird I thought.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> I helped drag out a 216 incher today my buddy hit last night. Stupid big!!!!! 200 inch main frame 10 with some junk. Darn near 8 inch bases. I took the pics but waiting to post until he lets me later today.


This post is WORTHLESS without pics.....and your buddies mom 150"er


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Got this guy just after 6 last night! Only saw him for 10 seconds before I let the arrow go and thought he was bigger. Still really happy about taking him though! Shot my buck opening day last year and now this! I haven't buck hunted in November in 5 years now, and that's just not right!
> 
> I'll post the full story in the hunting section and will post the link over here. Pretty interesting how it played out.
> 
> View attachment 1491818


Really nice buck man congrats!! Is he a p&y? He looks mature. Im pretty sure last year you were the first Iowa ATer to connect and you are again this year!! You should get a Missouri or minnesota tag if you want to hunt November.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bwhnter4life said:


> This post is WORTHLESS without pics.....and your buddies mom 150"er


He's good for it, I know I would want to make sure it's 100% fine with my buddy before I post pics of a buck of that caliber.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> He's good for it, I know I would want to make sure it's 100% fine with my buddy before I post pics of a buck of that caliber.


It is a legit deer for sure. It is posted in the Iowawhitetail PMA harvest report forum but so far he isn't wanting it posted anywhere else yet. I am sure it will pop up somewhere soon. I bet 100s of texts of the picture is going around. It is one of the most impressive deer I have ever seen and has a 200 inch 10pt main frame. I know a tease but I am not posting it against his wishes.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> It is a legit deer for sure. It is posted in the Iowawhitetail PMA harvest report forum but so far he isn't wanting it posted anywhere else yet. I am sure it will pop up somewhere soon. I bet 100s of texts of the picture is going around. It is one of the most impressive deer I have ever seen and has a 200 inch 10pt main frame. I know a tease but I am not posting it against his wishes.


Man I can't wait to see it! When are you going to put down a 200"? :wink:


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

just saw the 216. WOW


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> It is a legit deer for sure. It is posted in the Iowawhitetail PMA harvest report forum but so far he isn't wanting it posted anywhere else yet. I am sure it will pop up somewhere soon. I bet 100s of texts of the picture is going around. It is one of the most impressive deer I have ever seen and has a 200 inch 10pt main frame. I know a tease but I am not posting it against his wishes.


Liv i have have seen it, just trying to help those out who didnt pay the cash to be a PMA Member.  Couldnt have happened to a better guy either. And a great story. Things happen for a reason....Liv has put down a couple dandies in the past....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bwhnter4life said:


> Liv i have have seen it, just trying to help those out who didnt pay the cash to be a PMA Member.  Couldnt have happened to a better guy either. And a great story. Things happen for a reason....Liv has put down a couple dandies in the past....


How much?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow is right. Solid massive rack.
http://www.iowasportsman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?showtopic=789617&mode=&show=20&page=2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Wow is right. Solid massive rack.
> http://www.iowasportsman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?showtopic=789617&mode=&show=20&page=2


Incredible.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow......

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> How much?


APA...I dont know.....I bought in back in like '02 when the site was relatively new so my buy in was CHEAP for a life membership to the PMA  Dont know what they run now.

Liv you got an answer for him on the cost of PMA Membership?

Also link for IA Sportmans is NOT the deer Liv4Rut is talking about....man the teasing continues..........


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bwhnter4life said:


> APA...I dont know.....I bought in back in like '02 when the site was relatively new so my buy in was CHEAP for a life membership to the PMA  Dont know what they run now.
> 
> Liv you got an answer for him on the cost of PMA Membership?
> 
> Also link for IA Sportmans is NOT the deer Liv4Rut is talking about....man the teasing continues..........


Haha oh man! That buck is a beast as well!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha oh man! That buck is a beast as well!


Both of those bucks in the link are GIANTS!!!! What we all spend our HOURS in the tree for.....


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> How much?


Found an answer $16/year or a life membership for $200 (It says a life is 25yrs) I better be counting my blessings haha


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bwhnter4life said:


> Found an answer $16/year or a life membership for $200 (It says a life is 25yrs) I better be counting my blessings haha


Haha that's a little steep, I guess I'll just be patient lol.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Buellhunter said:


> This is what your trailer looks like when the farm you've hunter for 14 years goes up for sale. Sad day indeed.
> View attachment 1491716
> 
> 
> But got a new place and filled an anterless tag last night there!


I know the feeling. One of our spots goes to auction next month. Probably just over 600 acres.



On another note, I blew it on a 160" ten point this morning. I know the buck well and expected him to be on a deer trail to my south, upwind of me. With little action, I stood up to stretch and heard the thump of a hoof directly be hind my tree, downwind. I turned to look and there he was, staring me down from the edge of the cornfield, 15 yards away. He had me pegged for sure, but must not have smelled me as he only left at a slight trot.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dizamn that's a big deer!!!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yeah....some of you do me a solid and look at this picture...Look past the little turds fighting in front and tell me what that is standing back in the timber a little piece behind them. I can't decide how decent it is.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It looks like a stud main frame 8.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

The deer on iasportsmen isn't it. I would post if I could but I can't. I will say $16 bucks is cheap for the PMA membership. Already 2 over 200 in there. I guess I don't get magazines though so I like it.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like a stud to me. Good tine length. Atleast a big 8 might be a more


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like a really good buck Jdaddy!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice overcast day, anyone hunting?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Nice overcast day, anyone hunting?


Not in the rain. Might rust my bow (LOL), but seriously, no fun to hunt in the rain.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Where you at? Hasn't rained at all here in Ames.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Mason City


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I wish it would rain here

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Another one


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been twice-2 afternoons, 4 hours each & saw ZERO. This guy showed up 2 hours after I left opening day. Going afternoon to a different stand. VERY windy though & overcast. I set the bar pretty high for myself 6 years ago but this guy is weakening me due to his odd right side..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Another one


That's a slammer!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> The deer on iasportsmen isn't it. I would post if I could but I can't. I will say $16 bucks is cheap for the PMA membership. Already 2 over 200 in there. I guess I don't get magazines though so I like it.


What I was thinking....that is 4 months of some of these magazines and the stories are way better than what you can read from a guy who gets his story wrote by a writer instead of the guy who shot it.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> I've been twice-2 afternoons, 4 hours each & saw ZERO. This guy showed up 2 hours after I left opening day. Going afternoon to a different stand. VERY windy though & overcast. I set the bar pretty high for myself 6 years ago but this guy is weakening me due to his odd right side..


That would guy would get deflated if he walked by me. A lot of character in that rack!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Dang J! You sandbagging son of a ...... Nice bucks you have there.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Dang J! You sandbagging son of a ...... Nice bucks you have there.


I was pretty shocked..We hadn't had a picture of a good deer on that farm all year up until last week.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello there. Been creeping this thread for awhile. My name is Tyson. From Garner originally. Living in Davenport while my wife (tsaxybabe) is attending Palmer. Got a few nice pieces of ground down here. Hopeing a monster is lurking around. One of the neighbors said hes seen a 12 pointer running around. got the cams out. Hope I get a look at him at least.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

LPTArcher said:


> Hello there. Been creeping this thread for awhile. My name is Tyson. From Garner originally. Living in Davenport while my wife (tsaxybabe) is attending Palmer. Got a few nice pieces of ground down here. Hopeing a monster is lurking around. One of the neighbors said hes seen a 12 pointer running around. got the cams out. Hope I get a look at him at least.


Good luck! I am starting to get the big boys on cam now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> Good luck! I am starting to get the big boys on cam now.


I haven't had any good bucks on cam since August 31, hopefully they start showing back up as the rut creeps closer. I have seen one stud 10 cruising the open fields at night though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

LPTArcher said:


> Hello there. Been creeping this thread for awhile. My name is Tyson. From Garner originally. Living in Davenport while my wife (tsaxybabe) is attending Palmer. Got a few nice pieces of ground down here. Hopeing a monster is lurking around. One of the neighbors said hes seen a 12 pointer running around. got the cams out. Hope I get a look at him at least.


Welcome!!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Oh yeah....some of you do me a solid and look at this picture...Look past the little turds fighting in front and tell me what that is standing back in the timber a little piece behind them. I can't decide how decent it is.


Real Nice!!!!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Even tho the Hawks had a bye week, sounds like James Vandenberg sure was busy. Put down a 191" giant, still haven't gotten any pictures, but the word is going around, and he confirmed it in a interview.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> Even tho the Hawks had a bye week, sounds like James Vandenberg sure was busy. Put down a 191" giant, still haven't gotten any pictures, but the word is going around, and he confirmed it in a interview.


He may be a bad quarterback, but he sounds like he's a pretty good hunter.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> He may be a bad quarterback, but he sounds like he's a pretty good hunter.


Yeah he was born and raised in a family of die hard hunters. His brother shot a giant last year too if I remember right.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Been out a couple hours so far this morning. Haven't seen anything but sure is nice out.


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

If you go to KCRGTV9 go to sports link they have a interview with pics of the deer. Giant mainframe 10 with kickers





APAsuphan said:


> He may be a bad quarterback, but he sounds like he's a pretty good hunter.


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

KCRGTV9 Cedar Rapids iowa





Bone slayer said:


> If you go to KCRGTV9 go to sports link they have a interview with pics of the deer. Giant mainframe 10 with kickers


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks! Giant!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

wbates said:


> 1st card pull on a new piece of property. What do ya think. At least 3.5 year old.
> View attachment 1461322
> 
> View attachment 1461323
> ...


Got him in hard horn finally


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

No action really today other than a coyote. Seeing alot of rubs, and a few scrapes even tho. Here's a picture of the buck I found dead in the field, it's a shame had some potential.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I haven't got to excited yet. I'm going to start hitting hard this weekend. I've been out twice and only seen Does. Nice trail cam pics. Guys. I've never used cams.before I'm just hoping the two 140's I seen on Jan.10 grew up a little and I hope to see them this season. Keep posting !!!! I'm reading.
Old Fart in Camo.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Any idea what killed that nice buck you found dead?


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

A buck I got on cam where Im living now.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pinger335 said:


> Let this nice 10 walk tonight, would have made a great first bow buck but next year maybe he will make the wall
> View attachment 1489998
> View attachment 1489999
> 
> ...


Well got trail cam pics of him last night. Looks mature just not much head gear


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you made a good choice in not taking him. Real potential for next year.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like the last cold day for a while anyone going out? Probably going to sit all afternoon, and won't be back out till later on in the month.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

LPTArcher said:


> A buck I got on cam where Im living now.


LPT, did you guys find some places to hunt in the city this year?


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Does are up an moving already had 3 stroll by just a tad out of range.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Ended up a pretty good night. Didn't see any of the big boys but from about 3:15pm on I had deer around me steadily. 8-9 does, and had a 1.5 yr old 8 point walk up to the base of my tree and sniff around where I'd been spitting my chew all afternoon. Got a few pics, but they are all so dark you can hardly see. If you look down you should be able to see my tree steps, look a little to the right and you can see the white around the nose/tiny rack.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Forecast doesn't look good at all for Saturday, storms rolling through in early morning and throughout the evening. Ugh work all week and don't even get to fully enjoy the weekend.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I saw a Booner non-typical today...He was checking a big group of does...Freaking stud of a buck, couldn't tell how many points or anything but looked to be a big, tall, heavy main frame 10 with a ton of junk on it. Only catch was he was at the local deer farm over on Hwy.20...lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had me for a second!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Just out here for the night figured might as well with the storms comming tomorrow. Hoping to not blow a way.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

shot two doe this morning, was done shooting by 7:20


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm thinking Sunday morning might be a decent time to make the first sit of the year. Deer movement can be really good after a day and a half of rain.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup should be real good!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Dave!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Also thinking Sunday morning might be good. Mornings have been pretty slow at my location, but after 36hrs of rain and storms I think they might want to get up and go for a walk.


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

All in all, not a bad night!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job on the doe hunt!
And that's the best kind of yote a dead yote. Great job.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

D-TRAIN said:


> Got this guy just after 6 last night! Only saw him for 10 seconds before I let the arrow go and thought he was bigger. Still really happy about taking him though! Shot my buck opening day last year and now this! I haven't buck hunted in November in 5 years now, and that's just not right!
> 
> I'll post the full story in the hunting section and will post the link over here. Pretty interesting how it played out.
> 
> View attachment 1491818


Scored him yesterday. 145 1/8 gross. 144 2/8 net. Thats a little higher than I expected so I was pretty excited after scoring him. My new #1 buck by about 9 inches!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!!

I skipped my hunt this morning, just a little too much lightning for my liking.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

> LPT, did you guys find some places to hunt in the city this year?


Not in town but just across the road from the city hunt border lol. Still got a doe tag to try to put some meat in the freezer.
Anyone else thinking of going out later this afternoon? Looks like it might clear off a bit. Def going out tomorow morning.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you guys seem to have the best luck with tossing down in front of your cams to bring the deer in? I've decided to finally join the 21st century, and pick up a couple cams.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

During the summer they love my sugar beat crush mineral blocks.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> During the summer they love my sugar beat crush mineral blocks.


What is the law on that during fall? Is it 200 yards, or the officer's discretion? I mean I'm not going to put it up directly under my stand or anything, just want to make sure I do it right. I have like 3 pits, a treeline, a 40 acre patch of standing corn, and 2 riverbottom tracts of timber on this farm so I kinda just want to see whats hanging out where. Bucks signs all over, and obviously that corn is going to bring deer in, just curious to see whats out there.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

hawkeyestate said:


> What do you guys seem to have the best luck with tossing down in front of your cams to bring the deer in? I've decided to finally join the 21st century, and pick up a couple cams.


Hot scrape this time of the year....Spring & summer a mineral lick but now my cameras only set on hot ground scrapes.
When the velvet comes off bucks leave mineral licks...You have that little transition time from late Sept to early Oct where they ain't on mineral and they ain't making scrapes so it's maybe on a trail or something then...But as soon as scrapes pop up with consistent buck sign in them that's where my cameras go...That's the best place to get buck inventory this time of the year.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Cant use minerals or any other type of "bait" for cams or anything this time of year. It has to be gone 90 days before season starts I believe. Otherwise it's considered baiting. I think the 90 day thing is a little crazy cause thats most of the summer but after the blocks gone the deer still use the mineral site like it was still there. They just eat the dirt.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

LPTArcher said:


> Cant use minerals or any other type of "bait" for cams or anything this time of year. It has to be gone 90 days before season starts I believe. Otherwise it's considered baiting. I think the 90 day thing is a little crazy cause thats most of the summer but after the blocks gone the deer still use the mineral site like it was still there. They just eat the dirt.


Thanks, wasn't sure. No reason to use the bait really anyway. I'll just set em up on scrape lines.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Hot scrape this time of the year....Spring & summer a mineral lick but now my cameras only set on hot ground scrapes.
> When the velvet comes off bucks leave mineral licks...You have that little transition time from late Sept to early Oct where they ain't on mineral and they ain't making scrapes so it's maybe on a trail or something then...But as soon as scrapes pop up with consistent buck sign in them that's where my cameras go...That's the best place to get buck inventory this time of the year.


Yeah, I found a hellatious scrape line yesterday on the tree line that runs through the middle of the farm near the pits about 1/2 mile off the river. This is what really peaked my interest in getting the cameras set up. Hooves were about the size of my palm, and the trail had the soil worn out a few inches along the edge of the field. I haven't set up anything over there, and figured I'd scout it a bit find out whats there and hit it late next week/weekend. The does are all back in the river bottoms feeding in that corn every night, and I want to leave that set alone till Halloween.

Thanks for the advice, appreciate it.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

LPTArcher said:


> Cant use minerals or any other type of "bait" for cams or anything this time of year. It has to be gone 90 days before season starts I believe. Otherwise it's considered baiting. I think the 90 day thing is a little crazy cause thats most of the summer but after the blocks gone the deer still use the mineral site like it was still there. They just eat the dirt.


I'm not sure this is correct either, I think you can use bait on cams as long as its over 200 yards away from anywhere you will be hunting. I know bill winke runs corn in front of his cams right now and he for sure wouldn't do that if it was illegal.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> What is the law on that during fall? Is it 200 yards, or the officer's discretion? I mean I'm not going to put it up directly under my stand or anything, just want to make sure I do it right. I have like 3 pits, a treeline, a 40 acre patch of standing corn, and 2 riverbottom tracts of timber on this farm so I kinda just want to see whats hanging out where. Bucks signs all over, and obviously that corn is going to bring deer in, just curious to see whats out there.


Ya I wouldn't bother with mineral blocks now, they stop hitting them for the most part when the velvet comes off, if anything I would use a corn pile. Best bet right now is to just put them on scrapes.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

It's 200yds as far as I know. But the advice on scrapes is spot on. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry for posting misinformation. Wanted to play it safe lol. Now I cant remember where I heard that. Could anyone find something that says that on the iowa dnr website or something?


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

LPTArcher said:


> Sorry for posting misinformation. Wanted to play it safe lol. Now I cant remember where I heard that. Could anyone find something that says that on the iowa dnr website or something?


There isn't a actual law on it I don't believe. It is illegal to use bait to attract deer to a hunting location, thats about all it says. The distance it needs to be away from your stand is officer's discretion I believe. 200 yards is the general rule of thumb, as it's out of range for a shotgun/bow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone going to hunt tonight? Supposed to start raining around 6 here.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone going to hunt tonight? Supposed to start raining around 6 here.


I got 70 degrees and swirling winds, just gonna wait till morning over here.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Any of you guys set your cameras up over where last year's scrapes were that haven't been touched yet?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad i got in the tree tonight, nice night and i think the rain will hold off. 2 does so far.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Road hunters are already out for early muzzleloader, can't believe some hunters are actually that lazy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just passed a beautiful 130" 8 point, he had some great mass for being on the young side. Probably would have gave my buck from last year a run for its money score wise. Funny thing is I have a camera less than 100 yards away from here and I have 0 pics of that buck.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Got these in an email......taken near Casey, Iowa. If already posted I apologized.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw him on Iowa sportsman, monster!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is the buck I passed tonight, rough pic as its a pic of a pic.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Here is the buck I passed tonight, rough pic as its a pic of a pic.


He'd be a tough pass. Like how the rack wraps around. Hopefully see him in the seasons to come, going to be a giant.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> He'd be a tough pass. Like how the rack wraps around. Hopefully see him in the seasons to come, going to be a giant.


Yup I think he will be a 150" 8 next year, he had really good mass for a 2.5-3.5.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Went out. Neighbor came out into soybean field on ATV doing who knows what..Was only about 80 yds from me. Oh well. Will be at it tomorow morning. All I want at this point is a stupid doe for the freezer lol. Any other season Id be covered with them. My dad camped out back home on our good farm to ward off the road hunters. Said he saw 7 smvs in the first half hour and 11 deer.  going there next weekend. Wife will be going Wednesday to try to fill her muzzleloader tag.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Rolled over in bed this morning, just way too much rain for me. Looking forward to tonight's sit though.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

U didn't miss much. Wish I would have stayed in bed


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't been since last weekend and don't see myself getting to go any this coming week...Just to dang busy with moving and starting a new job and everything else.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

apasuphan said:


> rolled over in bed this morning, just way too much rain for me. Looking forward to tonight's sit though.


x2.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

didnt have to work the whole weekend and just havent been able to get out with all the rain and high winds. maybe this afternoon if the wind dies down. but 20 to 30 is what is projected. monday i will go back to hunting afternoons.

heres a picture of a bobcat thats in my area. i will get a furbearers license and try for him when the season opens up nov 5th.









Tony


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow that is a monster bobcat.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Was hoping for more action this morning after the storms rolled through. Saw one small buck and got rained on. Movement on camera was dead the past week


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tomorrow afternoon for me couple days & then going with son-in-law & g-son s. Central for weekend. Sitting/filming with G-son & giving his dad some free time.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Saw a lot of activity tonight. Winds were crazy and like clockwork at 5pm they went from 25-30 down to maybe 5. Deer came from everywhere. Counted 9 does,3 spikes and a real nice 10pt.
That was the good part. Bad part: Shot at a perfect broadside mature doe at 35 yards. Caught my facemask...Almost shot her in the foot. Clean miss by about 5ft.
Gets better, figured God had me catch my mask and cleanly miss and barely spook her because he had another deer in mind. 20 min later the real nice 10 pt walks in. I range him at 25 yards. Come to find out he was more like 15 cause there goes my arrow, right over its back.
I feel sick. 
Upside....two clean misses. Good to know that when I miss...I certainly miss.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Deer were moving everywhere around me tonight, no mature bucks though.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Brought home our new addition today. She already love the antlers!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Here is the story to my buck if anyone is interested.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1871269


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done D-Train.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Well done D-Train.


roger that!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't wait to hunt this weekend. I think my blind is brushed in good.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got this in a text message, story is 215" by cresco.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That is just Wow big. I wish I could hunt right now. This gets me going, even though I have nothing that big to hunt.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, thats what you call a skyscraper.

First time you guys ever put cams out how hard was it to not run out an check it every 3 hours? Has barely been a little over a day, and I feel like I'm 10 years old waiting on Christmas to come.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha ya I know the feeling. I try to wait a minimum of a week, usually leave them alone fore 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a few cams in areas that I check daily. Just waiting for the big ones to move during day light hours. But I can get in and out in about two min. and not disturb much. I check my other cams about every 3 days during season.

I love to see what's on them and try to get information from them on patterns


----------



## hoyt00 (Feb 16, 2009)

Where from Cresco? I have a farm about 10 miles south. If you get any better pictures, please post.



APAsuphan said:


> Got this in a text message, story is 215" by cresco.


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

That deer was shot near Bluffton Iowa in Winn. county with a muzzeloader. He shot it on the farm that borders the one that I hunt. Kind of depressing but I guess better to have him (Kaleb) shoot him than have him poached, hit by a car, etc. Green scores 212 but figured it'll net in the 180's. Hell of a deer!


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is another pic


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Always love to hear the real details!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Miller07 said:


> That deer was shot near Bluffton Iowa in Winn. county with a muzzeloader. He shot it on the farm that borders the one that I hunt. Kind of depressing but I guess better to have him (Kaleb) shoot him than have him poached, hit by a car, etc. Green scores 212 but figured it'll net in the 180's. Hell of a deer!


I used to have farm over that way I could hunt along the river, have another one that I don't hunt near enough a few miles away.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wish I could wear sneakers and hunt. That is a heck of a deer!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Miller07 said:


> View attachment 1497525
> 
> Here is another pic


That's a STUD!


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I passed 3 does, one 10 pointer buck this morning (12yards ). Saw 5 big bucks about 150 yards on the corn field, they have small fight about 30minute


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I am just getting over the flu (since Thursday), but it wasn't a bad weekend to not hunt... weather was crappy around here.

I just helped my dad clean a spike that my step mom shot with a muzzleloader, her 1st buck... and 1st deer in 10 years. So I am happy for her. My dad & brother still have muzzleloader tags so I hope they save me one.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I passed 3 does, one 10 pointer buck this morning (12yards ). Saw 5 big bucks about 150 yards on the corn field, they have small fight about 30minute
> View attachment 1497582


Sounds like a good hunt!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I love fall!! Getting closer!!








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

The wife & I just got back from Winneshiek Co. (probably 6 miles from Bluffton), we set for 3 1/2 hrs. & didn't see S**T. Walked out, put the bow on the 4 wheeler & standing 80 yds away were 3 bucks, 2 huge 10's & a dink. Maybe next time.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Miller07 said:


> View attachment 1497525


That is pretty darn close to what I would consider my dream deer. What a monster!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

For those who haven't seen this website, I would recommend checking it out. I have no affiliation with it but I think the guy, George, does a great job at capturing the Iowa whitetail season. Check out the 2012 blog and he recaps the action hunt by hunt throughout the year.

http://prairieimages.com/

Have fun guys!


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone going out today?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miller07 said:


> View attachment 1497525
> 
> Here is another pic


Freakin huge!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Got these in an email......taken near Casey, Iowa. If already posted I apologized.


Monster!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dgblum said:


> For those who haven't seen this website, I would recommend checking it out. I have no affiliation with it but I think the guy, George, does a great job at capturing the Iowa whitetail season. Check out the 2012 blog and he recaps the action hunt by hunt throughout the year.
> 
> http://prairieimages.com/
> 
> Have fun guys!


I follow that site throughout the year, George does a great job reporting on deer movement, and he seems to be able to put himself on some pigs year after year. He's in Guthrie county right?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> I follow that site throughout the year, George does a great job reporting on deer movement, and he seems to be able to put himself on some pigs year after year. He's in Guthrie county right?


Think **** Rapids...Think Macke Motors...He's right next door. 

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Those are some giant bucks!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Think **** Rapids...Think Macke Motors...He's right next door.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


Well no wonder he's on to big ones. Better hope they dont run across the fence after they're shot ..


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Well no wonder he's on to big ones. Better hope they dont run across the fence after they're shot ..


True...His land joins Gus's farm on the back side of the property...Gus has showed me that guys site before and told me where their property meets..That's why he has so many big deer on trail cams, they come off "the ranch" and he gets pics...To hear Gus tell it the majority of those trail cams are VERY close to the property line...

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Going home this weekend to really hunt.  wifes leaving tomorow night to try to fill her muzzleloader tag the last 4 days then I got mon-wednesday off to do some bowhunting. SHOULD get a deer. lol Never gonna say will. Just bad karma. Just finishing up hosing all the clothes down with scent killer while she studies for her finals. I'm gonna miss going Thursday and Friday with her. I'm hoping she smokes one to allow for more bowhunting time but only time will tell. My dad saw 11 deer on our farm the other night so hopefully one decent bodied buck shows up for her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I started over today. I moved all cams to try and find where all the big ones have gone. I put cams along water sources to try and find day time movement. I hope to get out Thursday when it cools down. I feel lost in my own timber. I can't put in the hours that it requires and I'm just relying on luck.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Could be true. I'm not sure. George does hunt multiple farms though. Owning land = having neighbors. Owning timber = having neighbors that hunt.




J-Daddy said:


> True...His land joins Gus's farm on the back side of the property...Gus has showed me that guys site before and told me where their property meets..That's why he has so many big deer on trail cams, they come off "the ranch" and he gets pics...To hear Gus tell it the majority of those trail cams are VERY close to the property line...
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, it's windy out there and it sounds like tomorrow going to be the same. Darn it, I have Thursday and Friday off.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dgblum said:


> Could be true. I'm not sure. George does hunt multiple farms though. Owning land = having neighbors. Owning timber = having neighbors that hunt.


Who knows ... i just know that guy and his farm has some giants on it.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone know if it's legal to use dogs to track wounded deer?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure it's illegal in Iowa. Did you stick one?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Its illegal in Iowa. Probably should take someone to walk your dog while you look for your deer.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

No I havent stuck one. yet  Just wanting to make sure before hand. That kinda stinks though. I wish it was just like if it goes on someones property. you can go get it just not armed. Why not same for dogs... Oh well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it's an incredibly dumb law, why would they not want you to do everything possible to ensure that the deer doesn't go to waste.


----------



## It Hoyt's (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone hunting zone 3 and if so how is it looking I drew my tag this year will be there November 6-18 anticipation is high. Heard a lot about EHD killing all the big ones


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It Hoyt's said:


> Anyone hunting zone 3 and if so how is it looking I drew my tag this year will be there November 6-18 anticipation is high. Heard a lot about EHD killing all the big ones


Don't worry I'm sure there is plenty more big ones around.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

nnelzon23 said:


> Its illegal in Iowa. Probably should take someone to walk your dog while you look for your deer.


If you are not carrying a weapon, then you are just looking for your mortally wounded deer and your dog came along for the fun.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

stanlh said:


> If you are not carrying a weapon, then you are just looking for your mortally wounded deer and your dog came along for the fun.


Or just go "pheasant hunting"


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Or just go "pheasant hunting"


Lots of dead deer are found while pheasant hunting. Unfortunately not by the person who arrowed the deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

stanlh said:


> Lots of dead deer are found while pheasant hunting. Unfortunately not by the person who arrowed the deer.


That's for sure.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Good point. Ive found deer pheasant hunting. lol maybe thats the key to finding them


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just hoping the trees with my stands didn't blow over today. Geez was the wind strong over here. On the bright side when I get out Friday there will be significantly less leaves. 45 mph gusts today with the same on the forecast tomorrow. 

Starting to get some cam pics already too, couple does, and the smallest button buck you will ever see. All during daylight too? I'm wondering if it's not working in the dark or something? Fully intend on shooting the big doe on Friday, I've seen her from that stand every time out, and it's only a matter of time before she starts busting me. Plus my trigger finger is itching, and it's time to spill some blood.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm hunting zone 3 ... EHD has hit hard in areas but there are still some good deer around...Just not as many

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I sat on the ground in an opened up corn field last night and it was too quiet. Just dead. Don't know if the rain had something to do with it. Pretty much same thing happened when I went out after the rain on Sunday. For me - going out directly after a rain hasn't been worth a sh*t.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope deer start showing up like a bad storm here soon. This thread is pretty thin on pictures of deer that have forever lost their breath.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm trying desperately to stay out of my stands. I do this to avoid stinkin the place up before the big boys are runnin in the daylight. It's hard to do and even harder when people start postin pictures. Saturday I'm gonna go sit in a not so hot place just to make myself happy.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

P&y only said:


> I'm trying desperately to stay out of my stands. I do this to avoid stinkin the place up before the big boys are runnin in the daylight. It's hard to do and even harder when people start postin pictures. Saturday I'm gonna go sit in a not so hot place just to make myself happy.


Yeah, you are kinda stinky.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going to try and whack a doe this weekend.


----------



## luloff18 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes it is legal to take a deer with a dog as long as you don't have a weapon with you and the dog is on a leash. know of a guy from southern Iowa that does it and also seen it done by him.


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

> yes it is legal to take a deer with a dog as long as you don't have a weapon with you and the dog is on a leash. know of a guy from southern Iowa that does it and also seen it done by him.


I email the DNR and they said it it ILLEGAL to use a dog to track a deer because it's still part of hunting. LAME! Theres a bill that was in the legislature. they need to pass the damn thing.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I haven't been out since last wednesday thought about going in the morning but with this weather just can't get fired up. Oh well might as well save all those hours on stand for when things start poppin


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Headed to S. Central to hunt/film/share a double stand with my G-Son this weekend. Hope to film him getting some action & maybe his 1st deer with a Bow.


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi IAHNTR, I am not sure rain affect deer move. Last Sunday after rain I run late, when I drove a car to corn field I saw 10 deer on bean field, I stop my car and run over them because I don't want deer see me when I walk to tree stand. After sit on stand 5 doe came and eat 25 yards front of me. One 150" buck came 15 yards right side of me from behind, I wanted he move 2 more step but he smelled me and back up. I sit down I can't turn back. When I did stand up to turn back all doe saw me, all of deer run.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Lovehunt11 said:


> Hi IAHNTR, I am not sure rain affect deer move. Last Sunday after rain I run late, when I drove a car to corn field I saw 10 deer on bean field, I stop my car and run over them because I don't want deer see me when I walk to tree stand. After sit on stand 5 doe came and eat 25 yards front of me. One 150" buck came 15 yards right side of me from behind, I wanted he move 2 more step but he smelled me and back up. I sit down I can't turn back. When I did stand up to turn back all doe saw me, all of deer run.


 You ran over them? kind of harsh


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I get close to them with my cell phone camera let them run away because when I get to my tree stand they run any way. I just don't want them see me while I step up my tree stand.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Heading out early in the am, we've had rain for over 24 hours and 30-45 mph wind gusts for two days and it's supposed to give out sometime tonight/tomorrow morning. Planning on sitting all morning. Then pack up, and set a stand on the other side of the farm to hunt that tomorrow night. Think it could be a money spot over there so I'll stay back an just observe mostly, and hope something ventures out to where I'll be sitting. Definitely going to take a doe this weekend.

Thinking tomorrow night should have alot of movement. Wind is going to die all the way down throughout the day, sun's even supposed to poke through. Going to stay in the 40s tho so will be plenty cool.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I do believe I just put the doe down I was talking about at 9 o'clock. Couldn't find the arrow, but have blood. There was also 2 deer an only one made it across the field.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

hawkeyestate said:


> I do believe I just put the doe down I was talking about at 9 o'clock. Couldn't find the arrow, but have blood. There was also 2 deer an only one made it across the field.


Good luck on the find. I woke up and the wind was shaking my house. I decided it was a good day to sleep in.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Got up this morning and got all my stuff in the car ready to go deer hunting and decided to goose hunt this morning and deer hunt tonight lol. I limited out in 30 minutes and I am about to head to the farm to hunt. Goodluck to everyone hunting tonight.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Holy cow! When I left my house for the 20 minute drive to my spot, no wind to speak of and light rain. Now getting about 25 mph wind. So this is what vertigo feels like? At least the rain pretty much stopped. Ah well, at least i got out...


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw a absolute giant tonight. Didn't even know he was around. Without any doubt in my mind for sure Booner. Thinking would go 175-180ish. Hopefully I get to find out the real score before long.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How close did he get?


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Headed out in the AM still hunting my conservative stands.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I heard three separate reports of big bucks running the does around today. Anyone else seen this or heard of it?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got this in email today... From Eastern Iowa


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I just posted a thread on him! Said 247" green score.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> How close did he get?


Jumped him when I was tracking down the doe was only about 10 yards.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Found my 2nd EHD/blue tongue case today too, this one had been dead a while tho. Nothing left but bone, and a little bit of the face. I got what you would call a coyote problem out there, they take care of em pretty quick so who knows how long she'd really been there.


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

long story short, the wife and I were arguing where to put trail cams she go this










a new holland combine, several *****, and many squirrels. I had four bucks, one is a shooter the other three are dinks.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

P&y only said:


> I heard three separate reports of big bucks running the does around today. Anyone else seen this or heard of it?


I have been seeing this for the last three days. I saw a nice one chasing 3 does last night.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I was lazy this morning, saw the fog and rolled back over lol. Got to save some energy for the rut.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

One of my buddies shot an absolute pig with the muzz yesterday morning. Naturally I cant post the pics. Huge buck with probably 10-11 inch brows.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Two does but nothing close enough









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> One of my buddies shot an absolute pig with the muzz yesterday morning. Naturally I cant post the pics. Huge buck with probably 10-11 inch brows.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Can you post pics of the first buck, yet?

I'm out trying to fill muzz tag this morning with not much luck.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw a monster bobcat this morning in Henry county. A couple of does too far away was a pretty quiet morning


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Might head out tonight, I couldn't hardly get out of bed this morning. Wasn't quite in shape to follow a blood trail through the muddy fields especially after it rained a bit and washed most of it away. Can't remember ever being this worn out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy crap I had an eventful evening hunt. I went to check one of my cams that is 100 yards away from my stand, and to my disbelief my number one hitlist showed back up in broad daylight. I haven't had a pic of him since early August and this spot is a mile away from the original pics. He was on the cam at 6 pm Thursday, I was confident that he was going to show and I would have my chance. At around 530 I had a nice looking coyote come by my stand at 30 yards and lay down at the base of a tree. I didn't shoot him because I didn't want to screw up my chances at the monster on cam. Then at about 630 I had spike come right down my trail, cool thing about that was the spike had an almost all white shoulder and back. Then the grand finally happened at about 6:40 pm, my number 2 hitlist buck came walking through at about 50 yards. He caught me grabbing for my bow and trotted off. Can't believe that I blew that oppurtunity. He is a stud as well, probably around 160" with great mass and beam length. Hopefully I didn't spook him out of the area. Exciting hunt, wish it would have ended better, but he should be back as the rut hits.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been battling the stomach bug! I saw 14 deer this morning, one small fork buck was pushing a doe around on the ridge. Had a yearling doe browse around my stand for 45 minutes, if I didn't feel like absolute crap this morning I would have put an arrow through her. Felt sick almost as soon as I got to my stand and didn't want to mess with all of the work! It was evident that no rut activity was taking place, the does were freely moving around out in the open, which tells me they are wary of any bucks in the area. Once the switch is flipped it seems like all I see is bucks and maybe one or two does.

As I got down and took my stand down as well to move it across the creek, low and behold that same yearling doe was back and was 10 yards from me the whole time never spooked. Don't know if that is a testament to how low of pressure the deer have on the farm or if she is just that dumb!!!

Hung a couple stands this afternoon and that will be it for the weekend.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Heading out in the morning for a little while to see what's moving. Hopefully it will be an eventful morning


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I just got a pic of a 280 shot with a bow in harrison county. It's a giant!! I am sure the pics will be floating around soon but it was on here in velvet earlier this year.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> I just got a pic of a 280 shot with a bow in harrison county. It's a giant!! I am sure the pics will be floating around soon but it was on here in velvet earlier this year.


Lets see the pic. I may have info.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's an unbelievable buck, I'm blown away at all the monsters that have fallen in Iowa already this year.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Liv4Rut said:


> I just got a pic of a 280 shot with a bow in harrison county. It's a giant!! I am sure the pics will be floating around soon but it was on here in velvet earlier this year.


I got a text about that deer earlier...I heard 23pts & 278" on it...No pics though "which SUCKS!!!!". I can't wait to see pics of it, Harrison county is down in the neck of the woods where I'm moving.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It is this buck......

http://trophypursuit.com/chris/2012/07/18/update-3-on-buck-with-no-name-260-i-think-so/


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

nothing much lately


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Liv4Rut said:


> It is this buck......
> 
> http://trophypursuit.com/chris/2012/07/18/update-3-on-buck-with-no-name-260-i-think-so/


That not the one I have info on in harrison. The one I have has a big typical. Big Big typical frame, but I have to wait to here it has been killed to share it.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Went out this AM for the first time. Nothing. Tonight, nothing again. Don't know what the deer are up to except still spread out and roaming around.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Liv4Rut said:


> It is this buck......
> 
> http://trophypursuit.com/chris/2012/07/18/update-3-on-buck-with-no-name-260-i-think-so/


That's the picture I got texted late last night...that buck dead , dude holding the cape up in the pic. It's a damn giant.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i sat all morning and all afternoon yesterday. i saw the cow horn spike again in the morning and had 5 does show up in the afternoon. i was just drawn on a doe at 30 yards, but she just wouldnt clear a small bush for the shot. saw a buck chasing a doe later towards 6 pm but i couldnt make out what he was. trail cams are showing quite a few does right now and even during that high wind and rain i had pics of does and a little 10 point. guess i have to get out even when the weather isnt the best.

Tony


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

Buddy of a buddy killed a high 170 buck Friday evening with his muzzy. They said it was dogging does the whole time. It's a stud!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone think the deer are in the chasing/seeking phase anywhere in Iowa?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bus33 said:


> Buddy of a buddy killed a high 170 buck Friday evening with his muzzy. They said it was dogging does the whole time. It's a stud!


Man if I did early muzzleloader I would be capping out a 160" right now, oh well would rather get them with the bow.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Saw one little dink this morning. No does at all. Not sure if the early muzzleloader hunters have been hunting the area of state forest I did or what.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ratfart shot a dandy last night and found him this morning. It was a great buck. I wont post pics but usually he posts up a thread about it.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Well didn't see any shooters this weekend. Shot a doe at 15 yards out of my ground blind. She was slightly quarterting to me, and I ended up getting the heart
and both lungs, along with a little shoulder causing my slick trick mag to have a busted blade. Had a spike nearly stick his head into my ground blind. Have never had a deer that close.
Hunted yesterday morning in the fog and couldn't get any shots on the 30 deer that walked by my stand. Heard 2 muzzloader shots the south about 1-1/2 away. Overall, it was a decent weekend. Now
back to school.
This was my first blind kill by the way.







Heres the spike


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Whos all heading out tonight? Moved stand location yesterday at about 4:30, saw 9-10 deer between 6-7pm. Didn't get a close enough look as they were just comming into range some random ******* pulled into the driveway 1/2 mile away and scared them all back into the main timber, and they took another trail about 100 yards away into the corn. None of the bucks ever made it out before the does got spooked so who knows. Thinking about heading out again tonight at around 4.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Not very good conditions warm and windy here, but my big buck was on cam in daylight very recently so I have to try.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Not very good conditions warm and windy here, but my big buck was on cam in daylight very recently so I have to try.


Yeah I saw a ton of movement going on yesterday actually. I have about a 20 mile drive to the farm I'm hunting, and I saw 6 does 2 bucks just on the drive at 3:30 in the afternoon. Got out to the farm to take down a stand and move it to the new location, and had another doe bedded literally 15 yards behind where my stand was hung. Also saw some movement back off in the timber as I was pulling my camera off a tree, wasn't sure what they were. Then once I finally got the stand hung on the other side of the ground, I had 1 doe out eating in a cut bean field 200 yards away I picked her up in the binos at around 5:30. Then at 6:30 ish was when those other deer were heading right for my new stand, and the guy pulled in off the highway and scared them all off.

It's about 69 here, with a 3mph wind. That's almost too calm, I'm afraid I'll end up just stinking up the place no matter how hard I try to minimize it.


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

cant wait to get there. land owner said the corn will be out by the end of week. i start hunting on the 30th.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Buddy of mine from down towards Iowa City texted me and said rumors of a potential world record typical that has been shot in that area. Anyone heard about this giant typical yet??? Not talking about the giant from Harrison County either...

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wouldn't doubt it, seems like every few hours another unreal buck dies this year


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

Wish you guys would send some deer my way. Pretty slow and quiet here in Linn county....

All the deer i have on cam are moving at 3am or 11pm. Can't get them to show their faces during the day.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

mild winter is helpin us out.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

It was a disappointing weekend. I thought for sure it would be good but I didn't see much. Saw a 140 ten on Friday morning but he isn't the one I am after. That was in a bow only spot and I have a 170 to 180 on camera. 

Spent the rest of the weekend with the muzzy. I am snake but missed a 150 last weekend at 29 yards can't really say what happened. 

I think it is dump that you can't use a bow for early muzzy.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

There is no way that buck is NOT farm raised! You'll never convince me that antlers grow like that naturally without being supplemented! never! I get more excited when I see a big 8 or 10 because I know that he is a wild deer and not some half pet that someone has been literally hand feeding for years. i just don't believe it! A guy I know has a family member that raises deer and all his bucks look something like that. Antlers sticking up from every inch of the main beam. Not buying it. Yeah, I'm making accusations that I can't proove, but doesn't anyone else think that something is wrong with deer that look like that, and are supposedly free range?

Sorry, I meant to reply to the pot of the picture with "the new world record" a few posts down.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Reit38 said:


> nothing much lately



Any thoughts on what he would go. I hunt ground that borders public on 3 sides and although id like to see him go another year Im on the fence


sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> Buddy of mine from down towards Iowa City texted me and said rumors of a potential world record typical that has been shot in that area. Anyone heard about this giant typical yet??? Not talking about the giant from Harrison County either...
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


I live in Iowa City and haven't heard anything about it. I managed to fill my muzzy tag, but deer movement seems to have ground to a halt this weekend though. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Also from iowa city, and I havent heard anything. Im with the post above. Movement came to a standstill. Im still seeing deer everytime im out, but it has def slowed. Im pretty confident the transition to concentrate on morning hunts will occur early this week. Seeing a lot of deer in the middle of cut fields at sunset. Also seeing a lot of single does with a buck in tail branched off from the larger groups.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

roobarb said:


> There is no way that buck is NOT farm raised! You'll never convince me that antlers grow like that naturally without being supplemented! never! I get more excited when I see a big 8 or 10 because I know that he is a wild deer and not some half pet that someone has been literally hand feeding for years. i just don't believe it! A guy I know has a family member that raises deer and all his bucks look something like that. Antlers sticking up from every inch of the main beam. Not buying it. Yeah, I'm making accusations that I can't proove, but doesn't anyone else think that something is wrong with deer that look like that, and are supposedly free range?
> 
> Sorry, I meant to reply to the pot of the picture with "the new world record" a few posts down.


Yeah all big non typicals are pen raised supplemented freaks. Whatever you say...ever heard of the hole in the horn, Beatty buck, lovnensten buck, brant buck just to name a few. I'm sure all of these bucks were pen raised. Sure monsters like that are rare but freaks of nature do happen. I love when someone kills a big non typical and all the nay Sayers scream "high fence or pen raised" with no proof.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm still seeing does everywhere, and not many bucks up moving around. Planning on taking the next few days off. Got hardcore busted tonight, and figure I'll let it cool down.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Still trying !!!!

3 hrs. of driving, 3 1/2 hrs of sitting in the stand, & 1 little 6 pt. about 200 yds. away. My wife did have a small buck chasing a doe around her stand, so hopefully it can only get better.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty warm this evening, didnt see a deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

roobarb said:


> There is no way that buck is NOT farm raised! You'll never convince me that antlers grow like that naturally without being supplemented! never! I get more excited when I see a big 8 or 10 because I know that he is a wild deer and not some half pet that someone has been literally hand feeding for years. i just don't believe it! A guy I know has a family member that raises deer and all his bucks look something like that. Antlers sticking up from every inch of the main beam. Not buying it. Yeah, I'm making accusations that I can't proove, but doesn't anyone else think that something is wrong with deer that look like that, and are supposedly free range?
> 
> Sorry, I meant to reply to the pot of the picture with "the new world record" a few posts down.


How do you explain the hole in the horn buck or the Missouri monarch?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bucks didn't move for me today.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Where are these bucks coming from? I swear I have never heard of so many booners falling in a season especially
before mid October.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> How do you explain the hole in the horn buck or the Missouri monarch?


Or old mossy horns or the Larry raveling buck? I could go on and on, all of these bucks were shot many years ago way before monster bucks were popular. Fact is with the right genetics and age these bucks can produce that amount of bone in the wild. Often times these monster non typicals are 7-9 years old.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Filled the muzzle tag on the last day and last minute. Meat in the freezer!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

He was chasing 2 does....


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Last night was pretty slow. It was way to warm, they all came out in fields at last 30 minutes. They were all bedded in open areas. Saw 5 small bucks all day and 15-20 does. Big ones are laying low somewhere.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Or old mossy horns or the Larry raveling buck? I could go on and on, all of these bucks were shot many years ago way before monster bucks were popular. Fact is with the right genetics and age these bucks can produce that amount of bone in the wild. Often times these monster non typicals are 7-9 years old.


That's exactly what I said in a couple post above yours. It always makes me shake my head when ppl see a big NT and claim pen raised. Like you said proper nutrition, availability of cover and age a deer can get that big w/ out supplements.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

BigRacks said:


> Filled the muzzle tag on the last day and last minute. Meat in the freezer!


Way to go Jake !!!!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

shot two more doe yesterday. The tree farm guy is pretty happy he let me hunt!


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Looks like finally some cool temps for the weekend and next week. Things could get rock n in a hurry, cant wait.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's going to be an awesome weekend! Junior is going down!


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Looks like you could of killed him on the 18th at 6pm. Good to see him on his feet in daylight, good luck.



APAsuphan said:


> It's going to be an awesome weekend! Junior is going down!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup and that cam is less than 100 yards away from my stand. This my first sighting of this buck since early August.


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

My son killed this nice 8 last wed night


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Went out Saturday morning. Didn't see any deer, saw a bunch of turkeys though. Need to get me a turkey tag!

Planning on hitting it hard next weekend, taking off thurs and fri next week and again the following. Hopefully the weather will be good.

Good luck Iowa bowhunters.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Bone slayer said:


> My son killed this nice 8 last wed night
> 
> View attachment 1502943


Is he in the witness protection program? LOL!

Nice Buck! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bone slayer said:


> My son killed this nice 8 last wed night
> 
> View attachment 1502943


Very nice deer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bone slayer said:


> My son killed this nice 8 last wed night
> 
> View attachment 1502943


Great buck!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Now that is some face paint! Lol
Great buck!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

S. Central Ia. this weekend with G-son & his Dad. Saw 5 Does from stand & G-son got 1 shot (missed) on a Doe. That was it in 3 days.. 2 other fellas hunting near there on very good property saw nothing in 2 days. Just did not see anything moving.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> How do you explain the hole in the horn buck or the Missouri monarch?


hole in the horn buck was found with his antlers stuck under a chain link fence that surrounded an arsenal. the guys who found it assumed that it was hit by a train on the tracks near the fence. whitetail magazine did a segment about the "mystery of the hole in the horn buck" and had a guy tell the story that the hole in his horn was caused by the wire on the bottom of the fence. That deer would have had to struggle for some time to be able to drill a hole all the way through. All stories about the finding of that buck were sketchy at best. All the stories of the deer you've named are pretty sketchy. If we've learned anything about big antlers over the last few years it's that people will cheat steal and lie to get them. 

Not the thread for this discussion, just couldn't help myself. Good luck to every honest hunter out there this year! Remember, we are the representatives of this lifestyle. Make us look good!

AND BE SAFE!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

roobarb said:


> hole in the horn buck was found with his antlers stuck under a chain link fence that surrounded an arsenal. the guys who found it assumed that it was hit by a train on the tracks near the fence. whitetail magazine did a segment about the "mystery of the hole in the horn buck" and had a guy tell the story that the hole in his horn was caused by the wire on the bottom of the fence. That deer would have had to struggle for some time to be able to drill a hole all the way through. All stories about the finding of that buck were sketchy at best. All the stories of the deer you've named are pretty sketchy. If we've learned anything about big antlers over the last few years it's that people will cheat steal and lie to get them.
> 
> Not the thread for this discussion, just couldn't help myself. Good luck to every honest hunter out there this year! Remember, we are the representatives of this lifestyle. Make us look good!
> 
> AND BE SAFE!!


Huh?? I don't care how the hole got there, all I care about is that he produced 330" of antler in the wild. Read the story of old mossy horns it's not sketchy at all, they chased that buck for years and he was actually bigger the year before. Not to be a jerk, but you don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Huh?? I don't care how the horn got there, all I care about is that he produced 330" of antler in the wild. Read the story of old mossy horns it's not sketchy at all, they chased that buck for years and he was actually bigger the year before. Not to be a jerk, but you don't have a clue what you are talking about.


you're not a jerk. I'm the jerk for saying something. Should have never replied and kept my opinion to myself. I just hoped there were other people out there that weren't as gullible as the rest. Sorry. 

Have a good season! And be safe!

Bone Slayer, that is a great buck! Congrats to your son! He will be a lifetime hunter for sure!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

roobarb said:


> you're not a jerk. I'm the jerk for saying something. Should have never replied and kept my opinion to myself. I just hoped there were other people out there that weren't as gullible as the rest. Sorry.
> 
> Have a good season! And be safe!
> 
> Bone Slayer, that is a great buck! Congrats to your son! He will be a lifetime hunter for sure!


Just curious, but what will you think if a 240" buck walks through your hunting area and you shoot him?


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Just curious, but what will you think if a 240" buck walks through your hunting area and you shoot him?


I will prob think that no one will believe i took this deer legally! jk. But i'll always wonder what he had been eating, and who was feeding him before i shot him because i don't have any food plots on the property i hunt.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

roobarb said:


> you're not a jerk. I'm the jerk for saying something. Should have never replied and kept my opinion to myself. *I just hoped there were other people out there that weren't as gullible as the rest*. Sorry.
> 
> Have a good season! And be safe!
> 
> Bone Slayer, that is a great buck! Congrats to your son! He will be a lifetime hunter for sure!


Sounds like your the only one. Maybe that is saying something.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

nnelzon23 said:


> Sounds like your the only one. Maybe that is saying something.


Haha! It usually does.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

roobarb said:


> I will prob think that no one will believe i took this deer legally! jk. But i'll always wonder what he had been eating, and who was feeding him before i shot him because i don't have any food plots on the property i hunt.


You would probably think my dads 204" buck is a high fence buck then, I promise you there are no high fence properties within 50 miles and the only food plots in the area are the hundreds acres of row crops. All it takes is the right genetics and age.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> You would probably think my dads 204" buck is a high fence buck then, I promise you there are no high fence properties within 50 miles and the only food plots in the area are the hundreds acres of row crops. All it takes is the right genetics and age.


204 is not so unbelievable. i work with a guy who has a huge 14 point typical that grossed around 190". beautiful deer. shot in southern iowa. couple of drop tines or a few stickers here and there, and you'll get to 200. thats a far cry away from 300" though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

If all it took was shooting a high fence buck to get it in the record bucks, every state would have a 300" buck as their record.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well went out Sunday night with the neighbor kid and much to my surprise deer moved onto plot before 5:30. Kid missed a big doe at 60 yards and then a little doe at 15 feet. I thought he hit the little one because it didn't run, so finished it off. Well actually shot it for first time.
On the walk back to truck the kid either pulled the trigger or his gun just went off (his story) right over my head. Scared the crap out of me and I chewed him out pretty good, but it was my fault for not remembering to pull his primer. Could have been my last hunt or even his.

Be safe everyone, it is the most important thing!!!

Oh yea and got a pic of tall 11 walking about 30 yards from the stand I should have sat in that night.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

I hope after chewing him, which is not a bad thing, that you tempered it with why the safety issue is so important and that it can happen to anyone.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger I think it's great that you take a bunch of kids out hunting, but come on man get out there and stick that stud he's waiting for you!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bone slayer said:


> My son killed this nice 8 last wed night
> 
> View attachment 1502943


Nice 8!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

stanlh said:


> I hope after chewing him, which is not a bad thing, that you tempered it with why the safety issue is so important and that it can happen to anyone.


I did, I calmed down and had a man to man talk about how safety needs to be first thought at all times. I explained to him that I dropped the ball and should have cleared his gun before I gave it to him to carry. He was pretty upset about it, but I told him that I would be happy to take him out again, come shotgun.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Pinger I think it's great that you take a bunch of kids out hunting, but come on man get out there and stick that stud he's waiting for you!


I am going in after him tonight. Wind is perfect and I know where he is headed to. If all goes as planned I should atleast get to see him. If he takes his normal trail I might even get an arrow in him.

Good luck guys


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Pinger335 said:


> I did, I calmed down and had a man to man talk about how safety needs to be first thought at all times. I explained to him that I dropped the ball and should have cleared his gun before I gave it to him to carry. He was pretty upset about it, but I told him that I would be happy to take him out again, come shotgun.


Well done.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Everyone be safe out there. I almost got shot last week hunting in a public hunting area. A young guy and his girlfriend were out shooting rifles and decided to start shooting at the water on the far side of the large ponds. Those rounds came flying through the trees right by me. 

Had a nice "talk" with them after, but am still amazed and the thought process of some people. High caliber, no back stop, aiming in the direction that people park and enter the hunting area.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I'm in the tree!! Great night, feels right.
Saw/found a dead deer laying down by creek. Going to check that out after the hunt. Looks like it has been there awhile. Hope it's not the big 10 point I lost track of month ago


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone looking to kill some dove, find the sumac groves. Must be 100 of them out here going to town on the seeds.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Pinger335 said:


> Well I'm in the tree!! Great night, feels right.
> Saw/found a dead deer laying down by creek. Going to check that out after the hunt. Looks like it has been there awhile. Hope it's not the big 10 point I lost track of month ago


Good luck tonight. That'd be a real shame I've found 2 dead so far this year.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about those deer you found dead, that sucks.

Good news I just smoked a coyote!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice! I bet you have a big buck stuck by now too!

This weekend really needs to get here, I really think I'm going to stick one of my target bucks.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been Bowhunting for 30 years here in Iowa and I never get to excited until the last weekend in October. "Halloween Weekend" That's this weekend and the weather conditions sound perfect with that cold front moving in. I'm hunting Friday night thru Sunday morning and plan one filling a few Doe tags, and possibly my Buck tag:wink: 

Who's going to be in the stand this weekend ?????


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> I've been Bowhunting for 30 years here in Iowa and I never get to excited until the last weekend in October. "Halloween Weekend" That's this weekend and the weather conditions sound perfect with that cold front moving in. I'm hunting Friday night thru Sunday morning and plan one filling a few Doe tags, and possibly my Buck tag:wink:
> 
> Who's going to be in the stand this weekend ?????


I would have missed out on some great bucks if I never started hunting untill Halloween. In fact I should be done already blew my chance at a stud last Saturday. Judging by all of the giants that have fallen already this year in Iowa, I think you only rut guys have missed out on some good hunting. I'm pumped up to hunt by August lol, but yes Halloween is the start of a lot more movement.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Friday morning is game on

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

This morning was the first day hunt without seeing deer but I have fun recorded a bobcat ran from bunch of turkey. First bobcat attacked turkey then bunch of turkey fighted back, Bobcat ran away. Bobcat and turkey about 60 yards from my tree stand.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Took Monday and Tuesday off work to have a 4 day hunt this weekend. Should be awesome with the drop in temps. The week of Halloween is when I see the greatest movement most years.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well no buck tonight. I saw 10 doe, none with in range. At 6:15 the night came alive with deer movement, but nothing by me and my dead yote except another big yote at 6:30. She came in perfect but bolted when she saw the dead one. They yotes literally ran me out of the timber tonight. I was pretty scared, I think I need to do some major thinning of the yotes.
Checked card by stand on bottom side and T11 walked by at 5:30 am this morning and he was probably in field as I ran back to the truck.

If wind is right I'm going back in the morning. I know he is around, I just need him to slip up once.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I always think people are crazy for being afraid of a coyote or two. But when they start getting closer and closer...even though u know they won't do anything....they can make a grown man gather his things and walk a little quicker to his truck..


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody think it's worth going out Thursday morning? Or better idea to just wait for Friday morning after the front is through?


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Way to go Jake !!!!!


Thanks! Come over for some jerky and a beer :darkbeer:


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

BigRacks said:


> Thanks! Come over for some jerky and a beer :darkbeer:


Sounds like a plan, but I never know when you are home call me).


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty nice 8 point came back. Haven't seen this deer since prob August.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Potential shooter for next year


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

roobarb said:


> There is no way that buck is NOT farm raised! You'll never convince me that antlers grow like that naturally without being supplemented! never! I get more excited when I see a big 8 or 10 because I know that he is a wild deer and not some half pet that someone has been literally hand feeding for years. i just don't believe it! A guy I know has a family member that raises deer and all his bucks look something like that. Antlers sticking up from every inch of the main beam. Not buying it. Yeah, I'm making accusations that I can't proove, but doesn't anyone else think that something is wrong with deer that look like that, and are supposedly free range?
> 
> Sorry, I meant to reply to the pot of the picture with "the new world record" a few posts down.


I've seen two 200+ get killed and know that either myself or neighbors had trail cam pics of them for at least 4 years. I can't imagine any possibility that a pen raised deer would've survived in the wild for that long. I'm not a biologist nor a deer breeder but have a relative that kept a captive deer herd for decades and can't imagine any of them not getting killed somehow or someway at some point in a 4-5 year period. I'm not convinced pen deer know how to do anything except sleep and get fed.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully this weekend or next week is the ticket. I killed my buck October 30th last year when he was trailing does. This week
and next week are going to get really interesting, depending on this cold front. One can only hope...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I almost don't want the rut to come, I have two great bucks pinned down in one of my spots and once that rut comes they will be a lot harder to predict and will probably wander off to someone else's spot. Need to get one of them this weekend.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just saw the wal mart buck from carroll on north American whitetail as the big buck profile, pretty cool!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Just saw the wal mart buck from carroll on north American whitetail as the big buck profile, pretty cool!


That is pretty cool, I remember the day he went down. My grandpa is pretty good friends with them, an heard about it long before it was shot.

Sounds like the forecast is getting a little better for tomorrow. Still real cool, but they are taking the rain out an doesn't sound like the wind should be blowing as hard. If thats the case I'll be out for sure.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> That is pretty cool, I remember the day he went down. My grandpa is pretty good friends with them, an heard about it long before it was shot.
> 
> Sounds like the forecast is getting a little better for tomorrow. Still real cool, but they are taking the rain out an doesn't sound like the wind should be blowing as hard. If thats the case I'll be out for sure.


Im pretty sure the whole state of Iowa knew about the buck long before he was shot!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Im pretty sure the whole state of Iowa knew about the buck long before he was shot!


I was just saying it as we know the family real well. My uncle hunts with them from time to time, and he's real good friends with the landowner. He called my uncle almost immediately after it happened.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> I was just saying it as we know the family real well. My uncle hunts with them from time to time, and he's real good friends with the landowner. He called my uncle almost immediately after it happened.


That's awesome, the kid who shot it seems like a real down to earth nice guy.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Pulled a card that was over a scrape for the past week and all thats on there is one dink. It was freshly worked.when i set the cam. Walked the prop and didn't see any fresh sign what so ever. Kinda perplexing. Just not much movement??


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I almost don't want the rut to come, I have two great bucks pinned down in one of my spots and once that rut comes they will be a lot harder to predict and will probably wander off to someone else's spot. Need to get one of them this weekend.


I'm with you!! I saw the big 10 pointer tonight and the T11 both in the same area again. They are with the 2 potential bucks that I posted.

Has to get the job done and in fast order. Not only because of the rut, but also because the guy came and bid the cedar tree removal job yesterday. Surprise surprise the first 9 acres are these bucks core area!!!! Has to be done before December and mostly on hillsides, so they will start that very soon before the snow flies.

Hoping to get out there in the morning.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

IAHNTR said:


> Pulled a card that was over a scrape for the past week and all thats on there is one dink. It was freshly worked.when i set the cam. Walked the prop and didn't see any fresh sign what so ever. Kinda perplexing. Just not much movement??


How noticeable is the camera, and did you spray it down before you placed it out there. I'm a rookie to the whole tail camera thing, but for the most part I have read that deer don't really like cameras especially if they can tell its there.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I never spray mine down or hide them. I have had deer lick my camera hours after I set it up.
That being said over a scrape situation I would probably do both. That's an area that buck knows very well and chose for his scrape.
I put a cam in plain sight the other day over a scrape that I made and pissed on. Bucks hit it that night and next morning.


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

anyone here any news about a possible new state record being shot in iowa last weekend?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it the 278" from Harrison county that you are talking about?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Snowing here in northwest Iowa. Anybody else going out?!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I woke up at 5 to check the weather to see if I wanted to go out. Heavy rain and thunderstorms made the bed sound WAY better. These next 3 days should be great.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

hawkeyestate said:


> How noticeable is the camera, and did you spray it down before you placed it out there. I'm a rookie to the whole tail camera thing, but for the most part I have read that deer don't really like cameras especially if they can tell its there.


I am new this year to using a trail cam and from what I have seen the deer do not seem to be afraid of it. In fact they seem curious about it.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

This is interesting, article on likelihood of deer/car accidents. Iowa ranks near the top.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/west...s&utm_content=October+25,+2012+Kentucky+Moves


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

How do you determine community scrapes from the single deer scrape?

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Reit38 said:


> How do you determine community scrapes from the single deer scrape?
> 
> sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


A community scrape will be about the size of car hood or bigger. You'll know if you find it.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

stanlh said:


> I am new this year to using a trail cam and from what I have seen the deer do not seem to be afraid of it. In fact they seem curious about it.


How often are those deer that seem curious big bucks, and repeat visitors at that? Just wondering, I put my first ones out too not very long ago. I've read studies that show bucks, especially mature ones will almost always react negatively to a camera being there if they notice it.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Excited about tonight! Cold front come through, 40 with a North wind of 15-20 right now. Deer are gonna be up early and often!! Could do without the wind though, chilly!!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

kyates80 said:


> Excited about tonight! Cold front come through, 40 with a North wind of 15-20 right now. Deer are gonna be up early and often!! Could do without the wind though, chilly!!


Nearly froze my hands off this morning. Sat through 3 hours of snow, and turns out I was 15-20 min late getting into the action according to the trail cam.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

hawkeyestate said:


> Nearly froze my hands off this morning. Sat through 3 hours of snow, and turns out I was 15-20 min late getting into the action according to the trail cam.


Still havent decided whether or not to hit the north facing ground blind or north facing ladder stand?? :sad:


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Decided to fill a tag. Was my buck tag but I was getting tired of eating tag soup. Still have a doe tag left for Scott county. Screwed up my wife on a NICE 140 inch 10 pointer. Told her it was 30 yds and she sailed the arrow over his back... Long story short he had us pegged and ran a bit when she drew. Just not far enough  Hoping it clears up here in Davenport so I can check the cams to see what bucks are around for her to go after. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

took tommorow morning off.....hope i see a deer unlike tuesday morning when i went.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

LPTArcher said:


> View attachment 1505734
> 
> Decided to fill a tag. Was my buck tag but I was getting tired of eating tag soup. Still have a doe tag left for Scott county. Screwed up my wife on a NICE 140 inch 10 pointer. Told her it was 30 yds and she sailed the arrow over his back... Long story short he had us pegged and ran a bit when she drew. Just not far enough  Hoping it clears up here in Davenport so I can check the cams to see what bucks are around for her to go after. Good luck everybody!


Congrats on the doe! No way I could burn a buck tag on one though, especially with the best 3-4 weeks of the year coming up.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

LPTArcher said:


> View attachment 1505734
> 
> Decided to fill a tag. Was my buck tag but I was getting tired of eating tag soup. Still have a doe tag left for Scott county. Screwed up my wife on a NICE 140 inch 10 pointer. Told her it was 30 yds and she sailed the arrow over his back... Long story short he had us pegged and ran a bit when she drew. Just not far enough  Hoping it clears up here in Davenport so I can check the cams to see what bucks are around for her to go after. Good luck everybody!


your wife loves having the bragging rights and it makes for a better marriage


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Is it the 278" from Harrison county that you are talking about?


287 I believe near Magnolia, Iowa...I will be hunting there this weekend or within a few miles....cold front in the 40's it will be turning on for sure!


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

> Congrats on the doe! No way I could burn a buck tag on one though, especially with the best 3-4 weeks of the year coming up.


I thought of that too but we just moved to Davenport and I dont know how we would handle a 200+ lb buck with no truck and nowhere to hang it lol. Im sure eventually I'll get some better arangements lined up. Plus the wifes friend was with us for her first time going hunting so I wanted her to see a deer and how its processed. She thought it was so cool!



> your wife loves having the bragging rights and it makes for a better marriage


 you know it! and I will keep it that way. Happy wife=happy life! Plus, anymore I get more of a kick out of her getting a deer than myself getting one.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Seems like every Saturday and Sunday I head back to hunt I get crap winds.
Saturday SSE to S
Sunday SSE to ESE 
I dont have any sets with east in and south isnt much better.
Guess ill be hanging some new sets


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

If I get anything with a west I'm golden.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

wbates said:


> Seems like every Saturday and Sunday I head back to hunt I get crap winds.
> Saturday SSE to S
> Sunday SSE to ESE
> I dont have any sets with east in and south isnt much better.
> Guess ill be hanging some new sets


Buy a climber. Solved my wind issues

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> Buy a climber. Solved my wind issues
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


X2 a climber is the only way to go


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm fairly confident I could beat any climber on the market up and down a tree with my Bloodsport/Sticks, and have a better selection of available trees.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Slipped out to a public land spot after work tonight, had a 110-120" 8 point bumping does around in the cut corn field, no shots on the does


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Encounter with T11 #1 10-25-2012

My hunt started early today, around 1:30 I just got the truck loaded at elevator and watched 2 bucks fighting along the river. That made my mind up, parking truck and going out. I got to edge of clover plot and had to sit in fence line for 10 minutes for three doe to feed off the field. Climbed up in stand and hit the rattle pack. Up from the bottom comes a little six point. He can't find the fight and heads back down. The three doe come back across plot and head to bottom. I decide I need to go to the bottom and get out of the wind and into the deer. I step out of the timber line to cross the old tracks and down the lane about 60 yards there is that 6 point working a scrape. I slip past him and up into the stand. Sit there for awhile and check phone. 3 missed calls from the wife. "Crap" well she won't answer the txt, so it's time to go. It's about 4:30 now and I decide I will walk the bottom edge of the hillside to the high line poles and check out the clearing that runs along the lines.
As I hit the edge of the clearing so does a big doe on the other side of clearing. I drop down but she saw me move. She moves into timber edge a little but continues my way. At this time a second doe comes up from behind her and takes the lead. Behind her a tank with a tree on his head the tall 11!!







I come to full draw and look for an opening for a shot. They pass me at 30-35 yards, being pushed up the hill by this brute. I have no shot!!!! Vitals are blocked by shrubby while within range. The doe slip up the hill headed to my other stand, where I had hunted him the other night, and he followed. It was awesome and heartbreaking at the same time. I had to sit down and collect myself for a few, and then headed to truck.
So, will this be a repeat of last season? Where all I get to do is see the deer I'm after and never get a shot. Time will tell I guess, but one thing I know for sure, come sun-up I will be waiting for my second chance!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope the wind dies down overnight

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Encounter with T11 #1 10-25-2012
> 
> My hunt started early today, around 1:30 I just got the truck loaded at elevator and watched 2 bucks fighting along the river. That made my mind up, parking truck and going out. I got to edge of clover plot and had to sit in fence line for 10 minutes for three doe to feed off the field. Climbed up in stand and hit the rattle pack. Up from the bottom comes a little six point. He can't find the fight and heads back down. The three doe come back across plot and head to bottom. I decide I need to go to the bottom and get out of the wind and into the deer. I step out of the timber line to cross the old tracks and down the lane about 60 yards there is that 6 point working a scrape. I slip past him and up into the stand. Sit there for awhile and check phone. 3 missed calls from the wife. "Crap" well she won't answer the txt, so it's time to go. It's about 4:30 now and I decide I will walk the bottom edge of the hillside to the high line poles and check out the clearing that runs along the lines.
> As I hit the edge of the clearing so does a big doe on the other side of clearing. I drop down but she saw me move. She moves into timber edge a little but continues my way. At this time a second doe comes up from behind her and takes the lead. Behind her a tank with a tree on his head the tall 11!!
> ...


Ah man so close! You will get your shot, stay on him!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Plan on being out again in the am, heading out about a hour earlier tomorrow tho. Not going to let them hang out in my stand sight without being in the tree this time. Got pictures at 7:35 on the dot last 3 mornings in a row.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Be out in the afternoon by about 2pm.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

You doing in the city hunts? I used to. Duck creek behind the gold course is a good spot.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I dunno what the deal was, but that was the least activity I have seen all fall. Fresh tracks, rubs, and a couple new scrapes tho. Maybe they just ran wild after the weather broke yesterday afternoon/night?


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

Anybody be noticing the run and scrape activity? I just havent seen near as much as past years. I pass few years have showed tons cedar rubs and scrapes in every bottom. Anybody else running into this? weird year.


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

This morning was a total letdown, 1 doe and her two fawns. Maybe tomorrow will be better..


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I am on stand now. Man that nnw wind is kind of cold. But deer are moving. had 2 does bed down about 50 yards from me. They have been there for a hour. 

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Didn't see a single deer this morning.
Only got to hunt for 2 hrs of daylight
Hope Sunday is better


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Hunted this morning and it was pretty slow. I had an area with a trail camera that was getting 1500 pictures a week 2 weeks ago and it has just died. We have only sat in the area 3 times. Weird. 

Going to pheasant hunt the opener and then do some waterfowl. Taking 3 days off over the next 2 weeks. Should be good!


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothin moving here yet tonight, saw 16 this am but only buck was a small 6pt should be moving soon nice night to be out.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Pheasant is coming in? always a great time to be in a stand when them guys are moving deer

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Saw 30+ does and three small bucks while in the stand this morning.....big bucks are moving around at night according to time stamp on camera pics.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I lost count this morning...9-10 bucks and probably 20 does...Little bucks were chasing like crazy. I rattled 5 bucks in at one time.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Noticed a lot more dead deer on the interstate today


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hoping the action will be hopping on Sunday. Only day I can get out. Damn working for a living is really ticking me off around this time of year


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Got out today. 

Am: Bedding area/funnel stand, had a few doe groups come through, nothing broken up, small buck chased and grunted very briefly. Heard two sets of bucks sparring at different times of the morning, passed a 130 that sat on a scrape for a solid 10 minutes. Bucks not covering dirt in earnest yet.

PM: food source, 8 antlerless trickled out with not a buck in sight.

Moon bright, bit early, when you see bucks lying on the Interstate that's a good sign things are happening....when you start seeing them with heads lopped off you know it's getting serious.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

6 hours. 2 bucks. Not rockin here yet.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

slicer said:


> Moon bright, bit early, when you see bucks lying on the Interstate that's a good sign things are happening....when you start seeing them with heads lopped off you know it's getting serious.


That is hilarious, I was just thinking of that today. I travel all over the state for work each day. I have noticed a steep increase in the amount of small bucks I see dead along the road in the last few days. All had racks in tact. I was thinking well, once I start seeing the ones with their heads lobbed off that is when I need to get into the tree.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

4 hours this afternoon & zero Deer. I did have a Hawk swipe & kill a Nuthatch right off the tree next to me-scared the Chit right outa me. been 2 BIG wild Dogs running area & I saw them circle my stand (out of range) tonight. Farmers said they are no ones & to make em go away if anyone gets the chance. I was getting several pics b/4 these Dogs came into the area-now I am getting nothing but I have them 3 times in 10 days by 2 different stands.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw the local poachers go by the house with their spotlights tonight.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I am in my secondary stand and just had 5 bucks trailing a doe walk by. Could have shot all of the bucks, but none of them were over 120. the doe got by me before i could shoot or i would have dumped her. 

I can hear the shotgun booms in the distance. 

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> 4 hours this afternoon & zero Deer. I did have a Hawk swipe & kill a Nuthatch right off the tree next to me-scared the Chit right outa me. been 2 BIG wild Dogs running area & I saw them circle my stand (out of range) tonight. Farmers said they are no ones & to make em go away if anyone gets the chance. I was getting several pics b/4 these Dogs came into the area-now I am getting nothing but I have them 3 times in 10 days by 2 different stands.


Hey John, I think it is time for them to go bye bye if you get a chance.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Is it time to start rattling and using scents?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just had 6 does go by with a 130 class 10 point dogging them. They were about 70 yards from me. i would say pre rut is here?

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good morning so far, 4 roosters down and passed a really nice 3.5.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Good morning so far, 4 roosters down and passed a really nice 3.5.


Make it 5.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Lots of little bucks cruising all over. Just had another little buck right under me. Still have the other buck messing with the does 70 yards away. Maybe he will wish a doe towards me.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Just got to stand. Hoping for any action today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

had a great day today and I hate to have to leave but I have to get some sleep before work tonight. 

good luck to you guys hunting the afternoon

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

GOBLE4ME-Doggie Arrows are ready & 2 farmers 243s are also according to them.

Will get into a new stand tomorrow. Actually, I cruised the entire property & JUST found 2 this years rubs where they rub all the time & NO scrapes. Buck sign has always been like this on this ground.
Lots of Deer, Turkey pics b/4 season & Dogs showed 1st time on cam Oct. 2nd, downhill since.

We will go forward though...


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Last night saw my first decent buck of the year looked like a good 3 year old, probably got close to 140. He came in from almost down wind, so got to 80 yards than nervously turned. 

This morning good movement until about 9:15. Saw 12 total deer, 9 does/fawns and 3 small fork bucks. I think it is still early, seeing does and fawns together for the second straight day tells me maybe a week or so.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had to setup up and brush in a ground blind for tonight's hunt, wind was way wrong for my go to spot. Didn't really want to hunt another area either this is where the action is at.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bbd*

Mack Daddy went down this morning. It was all quiet and nothing was moving.Then about 9 there was a crash as a doe come running in. She went past me and over to the pond to drink. Then I heard another crash and looked across the timber and seen him thrashing the trees. He followed her path in right at me. I stood up and grabbed my bow and the doe seen me but didnt alert and just walked back past me to him looking at me the whole way. Then she went past him into the timber and I thought he would follow her away from me and it was over, but instead he turned and headed to the pond for a drink. Stopped to sniff another tree at 15 yards and I let it fly. He ran 50 yards and stopped in tall grass then stumbled and crashed. He broke off his crabclaw and brow tine since trail pics but a great buck none the less.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy crap man that's a monster, congrats!! Any idea on score?


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice buck. Love the huge body!!


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Guessing mid 70's. He is a P-I-G. Was all 2 big guys could do to lift him into the truck! Locker said it was the biggest deer he had seen.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice Buck PH


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, huge body on that sucker!!! Nice buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pride Hunter said:


> Guessing mid 70's. He is a P-I-G. Was all 2 big guys could do to lift him into the truck! Locker said it was the biggest deer he had seen.


Full body mount!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Sad night. One small doe for 5 hours in the stand. Need to find new hunting spots.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Pride on that stud! That's a beast of a deer


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great buck pride!!

Watched 2 shooters fight tonight and as a pulled my eyes from binos I look down at 3 big doe on plot looking up at me. Whoops I guess I got caught up in the moment. Going out in morning to a spot on farm no one has hunted since last year. Try and get a few doe on the ground


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice Buck Pride Hunter !!! I set from 3:00 til sunset and seen 3 does with a tall 8 dogging behind them, he was probably 140- 150 ish only problem was he was across the river. Will see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome Buck Pride! Congrats!


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

You know you've seen a giant walk by when you can almost count the tines from 400 yards away!!! I was shaking even at that distance! No way he was going to make it near me, but at least I know he is there.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome buck Pride!


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Thnx everyone! I am very lucky to have great ground to hunt on and great friends and family to help. Now to find a taxidermist.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Congrats Pride that's a dang smoker of a buck right there...I didn't hunt today, back up north again. Buddy here in town texted me this morning and said he rode out to a piece of ground I hunt here some just to see if there were any fresh rubs or scrapes around the field edge and saw a big buck with a doe back in the timber. Then he went across the highway to his family farm and saw 2 bucks cruising by the river, said one was a for sure shooter....So since all my other stands are at the farm down south right now I grabbed my Ol' Man climber and ran it out to the farm around noon and slapped it on a tree "same tree I shot my first Iowa buck out of back in '07"...Gonna slip in there in the morning and see what's up...Did find some hot scrapes back in the timber "old swampy river bottom timber" so hopefully there's something good in there cause I haven't ran cameras on that farm since back in the summer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw 3 bucks after one doe this morning.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice buck Pride !


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Still a few days early guys. I was out Friday Night, and all day on Saturday. I saw a total of 9 bucks, and 17 does. Most bucks that are on their feet during daylight are 1 and 2 year olds. I did see two 3 year old bucks and one 4 year old buck that was 150ish as an 8 point. Let him walk at 18 yards, so I got a real good look at him. The smaller bucks are bumping does and the big guys are still laying low. When the time is right, the big boys will be out taking does from the little guys. Halloween is going to be go time for me. Expecting big deer to be on their feet during daylight the first couple days of November!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I think my vacation starting on the 31st should be about right.


----------



## Wapsiguy (May 25, 2007)

It all depends on where you are at. Some spots are rocking with good bucks chasing, grunting and others are dead.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Doubled up yesterday. 1 at 10 yards and the other at 30. Took this morning off due to a fun Halloween party at the bar lol.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Check this little up and comer out. Hes got alot of white on him


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a few good bucks this morning and 70 turkeys. I can't wait till tomorrow when I can get back out there.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Took the weekend off to do a little pheasant hunting we ended up with 34 when we stopped hunting at 11 am today. Walked 3 hunts yesterday, and 2 today. So the numbers are on the climb. Still isn't anything what it used to be when we'd see 200+ an be limited out by 10:30.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great Buck pride!! Starting to get good. Start my vacation Nov 6th and off till Nov 19th hopefully get it done! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw a big doe being followed by a 2.5 year old 9 point and 2 dinks, this morning. While watching them noticed a big deer coming out of bean field and headed across alfalfa field. Grabbed binos, old one ear!! Headed right towards me and group of deer under me. Doe heads across ridge to the north and bucks follow. One ear cuts into timber about 70 yards out and slips away. Big body on that brute. Headed back in after him tomorrow morning.

Buck Update - Droptine has broke his droptine off and has now been removed from hitlist. Sucks because he has been moving allot during daylight, I should have got my butt back there and checked cams earlier. Hope he makes it till next year.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It must be going pretty good. The weekend started off with one buddy shooting a 166 4/8 15 pointer. Then another buddy shot a 178, another shot a 179 and a friend of theirs shot a 180ish deer. Come on next Saturday morning and the start of my vacation!!! I have been going absolutely nuts!!!!!!!!! I can't believe all the slobs being taken this year. It seems everyone is shooting a 170+........ It is going to make my 150 look rather small hahahaha


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Saw 41 deer this weekend, only two were bucks. More activity during the day, but does not seem to be started yet in north central IA. Grunted at a small 6 point, bu the ignored it. Also ignored a doe bleat. Getting closer though.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Was very surprised to see one of these in north Iowa:


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

and


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm undecide when to take vacation. I'm looking at either the week of nov. 5th-9th or the 12th-16th. I have only been seeing the same 3-4 small(4-6pt.) bucks and several does. I have 1 nice 9pt & 1 -11pt on the cams. Haven't gotten any pics of the 11 in the last couple of weeks and the 9 just showed up.... none were during the day. The scrapes really opened up this last week and the little guys were moving until about 10am yesterday. I'm in NE/ East central between Waterloo & Dubuque. What are your guys thoughts on which week...I'm leaning toward the 12th-16th.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Had a buck grunt a doe behind me just after getting into the stand. The doe jumped off. Never saw the buck. Too dark. That was cool. Quiet now. Wish I could call him back in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Had a mature doe go by me at 40 mph with foam coming out her mouth. She was being chased by a buck. Starting to heat up now. Hopefully the big boys will come out and play to!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I had a poopy weekend overall. Bucks not covering dirt on the places I have permission. The few bucks I did see were young and slowly picking their way along or more interested in sparring/scraping/rubbing...does not harassed on evening sits as they come out in the fields. Looks like October 15th around me.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hunted a piece of ground yesterday morning...Notta
Went and hung a stand on a farm I haven't been on since last November after that...Tons of scrapes on it..Gonna try to hunt it sometime this week. It had a pile of good young bucks on it last year so hopefully it's good this year.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

New to the whole archery talk thing but have been reading, to keep up on what other Iowa hunters are seeing for movement this time of year! While all in all things haven't broke wide open yet on the properties I hunt in eastern Iowa, one doe must have come in heat as the buck in my profile pic was on his feet all weekend long. After a couple of hunts I decided to hang a new set where he seemed to be crossing a gravel road daily, went to go the stand the following morning to find some As#$%#@ had stolen my stand. Pretty bad when you can't hang stands on private property!!! Needless to say it ruined my chances Sunday and frankly took the fun right out of it... was too mad! back to work now, have vacation next week, going to split the time between here and our farm in Southern Iowa.

Good luck and hunt safe!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a mountain lion on the way home from work last night. It was pretty big. I wish I would have had the camera in the car. It crossed the road and went to this abandoned house that is surrounded by corn fields. It was sweet looking though. I might go find and ask permission to see if its in there.:teeth:


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Lots of chasing by younger bucks last night and today. Had 5 bucks cruise by me from 10:00 to 11:00 after a couple of doe past through. I passed on one 8pt, but sorta wish I had taken him. Not too big, maybe low 140s, but his brows were like 8 inches long! I thought they were his G2s until he got closer and turned to look my way. Should be good tomorrow with next weekend being even better. Going back to where I saw the big boy Saturday evening hoping he will pass on my side of the field on the way to bed in morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you guys are seeing similar things to what I am seeing. A lot of young bucks out dinking around right now, give it a few days and the big boys will be out to play. Vacation starts tomorrow after work, I'm ready to go!!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup lots of deer out tonight young bucks chasin etc. still seeing a lot of does w/ youngn's though. This was driving home from work south out of DSM on 35. Hopefully the big boys get in the game this weekend!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

I had a young buck "130" ish cross the river and come straight to my stand 10 yards away tonight. It was very tempting but it's way to early to settle with a small buck. Later I had 5 does and 2 dinks come by my stand. Pretty exciting I can't wait to what happens tomorrow night.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Got out for the first time this weekend joined by my cousin. Fresh scrapes and rubs were showing up along the edges so hopes were high. Got out twenty minutes later than we had hoped Saturday am but we each saw a handful of deer. He had a couple groups of does and one small buck stroll thru by 10am. I didn't have anything come within shooting distance but I watched a couple good bucks push does around the bean field before moving into the pasture to bed down for the day. Saturday night I was at work while he passed up on decent young eight. Sunday morning I sat in a new stand and had some does move thru close enough for them to hear me close my release on my d-loop! Couldn't believe it. He again had a handful of does come by without anything hot on their trail. Wasn't the best weekend hunting but as gorgeous as it was only a fool could really complain. Standing corn on three sides didn't help the cause but it is supposed to be out by Wednesday, so may the deer find the timber trails under my stand. And...I hope the giant 8 from last year has been hiding in there all this time. I sure miss him.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Deerman1 said:


> Still a few days early guys. I was out Friday Night, and all day on Saturday. I saw a total of 9 bucks, and 17 does. Most bucks that are on their feet during daylight are 1 and 2 year olds. I did see two 3 year old bucks and one 4 year old buck that was 150ish as an 8 point. Let him walk at 18 yards, so I got a real good look at him. The smaller bucks are bumping does and the big guys are still laying low. When the time is right, the big boys will be out taking does from the little guys. Halloween is going to be go time for me. Expecting big deer to be on their feet during daylight the first couple days of November!


U passed on a 150ish 8pointer ?


sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

CaptPete said:


> I'm undecide when to take vacation. I'm looking at either the week of nov. 5th-9th or the 12th-16th. I have only been seeing the same 3-4 small(4-6pt.) bucks and several does. I have 1 nice 9pt & 1 -11pt on the cams. Haven't gotten any pics of the 11 in the last couple of weeks and the 9 just showed up.... none were during the day. The scrapes really opened up this last week and the little guys were moving until about 10am yesterday. I'm in NE/ East central between Waterloo & Dubuque. What are your guys thoughts on which week...I'm leaning toward the 12th-16th.


anybody got any thoughts or ideas about which week to take??


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

CaptPete said:


> anybody got any thoughts or ideas about which week to take??


If you are going to take a whole week then I would take next week. Seems like I you wait until peak rut some of the big guys get locked down with a hot doe and don't move much. I take two days at a time this week, next week, and the week after. This gives me 4 days in stand then 3out, 4 in - 3 out, 4 in - 3 out. Seems like I see more than if I do 9 straight. JMO.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

CaptPete said:


> anybody got any thoughts or ideas about which week to take??


While both weeks are historically good times to be in the woods, killing a mature deer now is based on two things luck and weather! You have already done your scouting, hanging sets in the right spots and put yourself in the best position possible to kill the deer in your area. While you can't predict the "right doe" coming underneath your stand you can look at the forecast. Next week the weather looks as if it is going to hold for this area "I'm in Cedar Rapids area" 30's at night highs in 40's to low 50's all week, with pro dominantly N NW winds. I would hate to see you wait a week and have temps rise and action to be at night! Good Luck!!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reit38 said:


> U passed on a 150ish 8pointer ?
> 
> 
> sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


yep. he was a heck of a deer, but needs 2 more years. There are 6 B/C deer in this area. Cant kill one of them if I shoot a 150 on October 27th!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

2 more years? How does an 8pt get much bigger than 150"? That's a helluva buck

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Considering a 180 class is the world record for a 8 point.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I almost had a shot at a really nice buck last night and had a great encounter with an even bigger buck this morning. I'm headed back out tonigh after them. The bucks have been chasing hard around here.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My vacation starts now!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I am in a tree in south central Iowa. I have 5 days off next week and plan to hunt all day each day.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## DHAWK (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to work the next three days then I have vacation for 9 days of hunting! I can't wait! Been seeing alot of young bucks, Just waiting for the big guys to start showing themselves. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> My vacation starts now!!


Get em!!


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been hunting In SE Iowa and have seen alot of 2&3 true olds moving in daylight but none of the big boys.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

stanlh said:


> and
> View attachment 1508110


Well if you are in the north East Then you gotta expect a couple badgers from wisconsin.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Vacation starts now! Off for 9 days

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Saw this scrape Saturday. It was hit Sunday so I moved the camera to it. Peed in it myself and a couple hours later this weirdo showed up and worked it. Hes one of the biggest deer I've got on cam. Hard to tell age with his weird rack but hes bigger in the body than some nice typical bucks Ive got on cam. Got a nice place cleared for the climber 40 yards from this scrape. Hosed the area down with a doe in estrus buck bomb to try to keep them in the area. They run a creek and Ive got pics of him a mile away on another property along the same creek. Would be a great buck for the wife to get.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just shot a doe 30 mins ago. She was 22 yards and quartering away. She only went 30 yards. Sure feels good to make a great shot.









Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> I had a young buck "130" ish cross the river and come straight to my stand 10 yards away tonight. It was very tempting but it's way to early to settle with a small buck. Later I had 5 does and 2 dinks come by my stand. Pretty exciting I can't wait to what happens tomorrow night.


Well tonight I seen a different Buck "135-140 ish" a little bigger then the one I seen last night but still not the one I'm looking for.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad saw my #2 buck tonight, tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Deerman1 said:


> yep. he was a heck of a deer, but needs 2 more years. There are 6 B/C deer in this area. Cant kill one of them if I shoot a 150 on October 27th!


pics or it didnt happen :moose2:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hunted a farm I hung a stand on Sunday...Saw like 9 bucks and probably 20 does...Biggest buck was a 10pt in the upper 120"s...Pile of young bucks on that farm, just like last year.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

What kind of activity is going on down around the Iowa-Johnson county area? im heading down there Thursday and will be hunting all weekend.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> Hunted a farm I hung a stand on Sunday...Saw like 9 bucks and probably 20 does...Biggest buck was a 10pt in the upper 120"s...Pile of young bucks on that farm, just like last year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


What part of Iowa?


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Hunting just south of Iowa City and I'm getting a lot of night pictures of bucks with a few daytime. Bigger bucks have been cruising at night vs. morning. A lot of scrape activity also. Saw some bumping but no real chasing yet. I imagine things will kick into gear here any day now.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Give this moon a few days to diminish and things "should" be rocking! I went out this morning and had a dang shadow from the moon! Put down a nice doe on public land too! My first deer on public which has been a goal of mine now for 2 seasons! Finally!

I am filming for a buddy Friday through Sunday south of Des Moines and am hoping we get a good one down. Should be a blast either way.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Will this be the day it turns loose?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

tcfishgod said:


> Will this be the day it turns loose?


It is getting close, if it has not started. My wife had 7 bucks within 50 yds of her stand at one time last night.

This one came into 8 yds. looking for a fight. 12 pt. w/double row of G-3's


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Any reports from Eldon/Fox River area? Heading up there on the 9th.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Been slow so far. Only a doe and 2 yearlings 

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

GOBLE4ME said:


> It is getting close, if it has not started. My wife had 7 bucks within 50 yds of her stand at one time last night.
> 
> This one came into 8 yds. looking for a fight. 12 pt. w/double row of G-3's


Nice work! Sounds like you guys had a rocking night!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw a nice buck with 2 does this morning. That was it except for turkies.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got a monster hard on a doe with 6 other bucks right now, gonna get some lunch then I'm going to head in after him


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

sat till 830 in my normal stand only seen 3 does. its been pretty dead lately. dcided to get down and go check out another spot i like to sit and decided to climb a 15 ladder stand and sit for another hour or 2 and see what id see. within an hour i had already seen 7 bucks and 9 does. rattled in a small basket rack and a shooter 12 with split brows (maybe forgot my binocs) got him to about 60 straight down wind and he decided he didnt like things and busted out. i think i would have been in trouble anyways the stand is only about 15ft


ill be heading back around 2 with my climber this time. i doubt i see the big one again tho


----------



## dirtynix (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody seeing action in the mt pleasant area?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Very good morning today. I saw two decent bucks and 4 dinks. I actually watched a 135-140 inch 8 pointer breed a doe. She bedded 45 yards from me and he ran off everything that came looking. He was very lucky that it's early. Awesome day.


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I live in NC Iowa (Mason City area). Been out in the stand a few times this year when my schedule permits it. The deer have been grouping up for quite a while now and I'm starting to see more mature bucks chasin. Seems like it's about time to bust out the ol grunt call, rattle horns, and estrous scents this weekend. Ready to get back in the stand and hopefully fill at least my doe tag this weekend.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Saw about 10 bucks this am. All 2.5 yr olds that were chasing and terrifying a group of does out for for their morning acorns. I saw one mature buck cruising through going back to bed. He paid no attention to what was going on. Still early 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wapsibucks (Nov 15, 2007)

Been out every day since saturday morning and it has been active. Lots of bucks cruising, raking trees, scrapes all of that good stuff. Had a couple 10 pointers under the stand around that 135- 140 inch range. I have seen a fair amount of small guys chasing does. I am hoping for 150 or better before I shoot but my trail cameras dont have anything near that size. Hope I get my chance. One bad thing about hunting so many days just to find a real trophy is keeping your composure when it finally happens...


----------



## Wapsibucks (Nov 15, 2007)

Target Tony said:


> I am in a tree in south central Iowa. I have 5 days off next week and plan to hunt all day each day.
> 
> Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


 that will be fun for about two days then you will go crazy and kill a basket rack.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Out this morning. More scrapes appearing. Saw a small six point trailing some does, they tolerated him, but had no interest in him. Not happenin' yet. Still only seeing small bucks and groups of does. North central IA.


----------



## Team Frye (Nov 23, 2008)

I've have always seen a lot during chase and seek phase, during the week of the 5th. I always take my vacation last week of Oct. first week of Nov. I have always seen a lull on the second week, dont really know why. After that week though it picks up again, the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a great hunt tonight, slipped into a spot where I knew there was a hot doe. Saw around 10 different bucks including a buck I call curly and a mature 140" 8 that I thought was better when I saw him from the road. He had a doe pinned down all night just 60 yards from my stand. I wouldn't have shot him but it was fun to see a mature buck running off all the other bucks. He would be a good candidate for late season if I still have my tag.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

stanlh said:


> What part of Iowa?


That farm is in Sac County...
Didn't hunt today, had to take one of my kids to the dentist this afternoon...We were coming back into town about 4:30 and right on the edge of town there was a stud cruising the edge of a corn field just a couple hundred yards from the highway. I was shocked to see him out that early and that close to the road. Buddy of mine came by there about 6:00 and said there were some does in that field and he could see 2 big bucks back in the timber on the edge of the field. Don't know if I'll be in the tree tomorrow afternoon or not...But Friday, Saturday & Sunday I'll be putting in plenty of time.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Good to hear things are picking up. I still haven't been out since Friday, haven't even pulled the camera card. Starting tomorrow I'm going to be out as much as possible for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Cookiemantoo (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounding like its picking up. Heading to Bloomfield tomorrow!!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

It's picking up. I had a 3.5 140" 10pt making a fresh scrape in front of my stand last night at 5pm. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wapsibucks (Nov 15, 2007)

Hunted morning till 9:30 A. had two small bucks pushing 4 does around for the first hour and then nothing. Probably was going to pick up later in the morning but I was not going to wait for it. Did not see a single buck cruising. Heard a couple of bucks fighting off in the distance. Pretty slow may be a couple more days. I saw better action on Sat and Sun. Worked in the Cedar Rapids area on the road most of the day and did not see any deer moving around either.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

T11 is dead!!
Neighbor's nephew's friend got him this morning. Green scored out at 181






















Don't know what else to say. Seemed like a great guy and he was pumped about it.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dang that sucks, I was pulling for you buddy. Looks like he scored a little more than I thought he would, I was guessing him to be a 170's buck.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I put him mid 170's but had better mass than I thought and G3's were 13 inches
Very nice buck for the guy even if he is an out of stater.

So one ear is all I got left I guess


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Where is double main beam?


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Beans where combined on the farm I am hunting last night-today saw a 130 this am nothing yet tonight got in at 2pm. One of my targets was gut shot by a neighbor who never found him another was found dead, ehd perhaps hoping for a stranger or the one shooter I had on cams that is left to show up.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That's a hell of a buck, Pinger. I was hoping you would be wrapping your tag around that bone.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm shooting a 180" with double droptines tomorrow morning! :embara:


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Where is double main beam?


He has been passed by two neighbor hunters. I guess he is smaller than the pics I have of him. I would still make that call myself if he walks under me.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Brian811 said:


> That's a hell of a buck, Pinger. I was hoping you would be wrapping your tag around that bone.


Me too but you can't make them stay on your farm. Not sure why he went over there about a mile as crow flies but they are browsers.

Glad I got to see it I guess but I wish I would have forced a shot the other day when he passed me at 30 yards in cover.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hitting the stand in the morning...Probably be there most of the day "if not all day" hoping for a birthday Booner..lol


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

On the way to the stand tonight seen a average 8 standing with a doe in the middle of a picked bean field. Not much activity when I got to my stand though. Won't be long!


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

All my activity was last hour of light no early movement. Had a 130ish 9 work a scrape at ten yards and saw several small bucks. Glassed the shooter 10 at 400 yards across bean field at dusk. In dark this am had a buck work scrape down fence line couldn't see what he was, wish wind was different can see deer chasing to north in the crp but my stand up there would not be good for this wind.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's been slow for me the last couple days, bucks just don't seem quite fired up yet.


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Was put this morning. Had some in before dawn. Nothing except field mice and squirrels after that......

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Back in the stand tonight. Going after one ear or a big doe. Trying to get back into the game. Still some nice bucks in the area and with rut coming never know. Might get lucky


----------



## Wapsibucks (Nov 15, 2007)

Deer moving first light a bit 3 dinks. After 7:45 nothing and sat till 10:25. Deer were moving better a week ago for sure. I hope it picks up tomorrow. Talked to two others out this morning and same results as me.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Got out this Am till noon....slow....couple dinks in predawn pink light....couple does/fawns....no cruisers.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Got in the tree this morning and within 5 mins had deer all around me...Bad part was it was like 30mins before daylight. Lots of grunting and tree rubbing going on within 30yds of my stand in the darkness..One bucks was a shooter I'm pretty sure, I saw him at about 60yds and through the binos I could pick up the frame of his rack and he looked like a good buck but he headed off to the bedding area well before daylight. I ended up with like 7 bucks coming by after daylight, little 8pt making tree rubs all in under my stand and working scrapes, just nothing big...Hunted till about 10'ish then called it a morning. Came back, kicked around the house and planned to go back out about 2:30...But I feel asleep in the Lazy-Boy and didn't wake up until 4:00...lol


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

i am off until the 12th, so I'll be hitting it pretty hard


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Got in the tree this morning and within 5 mins had deer all around me...Bad part was it was like 30mins before daylight. Lots of grunting and tree rubbing going on within 30yds of my stand in the darkness..One bucks was a shooter I'm pretty sure, I saw him at about 60yds and through the binos I could pick up the frame of his rack and he looked like a good buck but he headed off to the bedding area well before daylight. I ended up with like 7 bucks coming by after daylight, little 8pt making tree rubs all in under my stand and working scrapes, just nothing big...Hunted till about 10'ish then called it a morning. Came back, kicked around the house and planned to go back out about 2:30...But I feel asleep in the Lazy-Boy and didn't wake up until 4:00...lol


Man J, you got it rough. Lol


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Saw some smaller does tonight. i took my son for his first time hunting. Also including some photos from my trail cam. You can see us way in the background on some of the Nov 2 photos.

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#v2;4;175A38CC-6AC1-46D1-AD6E-F71B6BDAF847;v1CAEQARoQBiEVT-tYNkOhur3PYEUT8Q


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Quiet sit this afternoon. Got in at about 3 and it was dead until a nice 120" tight framed 9 patrolled through around 5 o'clock. Didn't look to have a care in the world. Couple of does scrolled on by at a distance and that was it for deer. Trail camera is showing a lot of activity 2 hours before first light. On a positive note I had a good sized covey of quail walk right below me whistling away. Corn is coming out tomorrow on either side of the piece I'm hunting so I might go in for a pm hunt.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Dang you guys still have corn in down that way???? All of it up here has been out for a month or more.


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Saw a Doe with two fawns still tonight. Checked the trail cam and caught a nice 10 during daylight yesterday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Feel like I've hit the November lull around here.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Way slow this morning. Nothing after light until about 10. Then nothing until 5-5:30. Then everything came out. Stupid full moon screwed it all up I think. Hopefully it will be back to normal in a week or so. Went from chasing everywhere all day (albeit small bucks but still) last weekend to nothing moving. I almost fell asleep in the stand it was so slow this afternoon.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing for me tonight. Buddy shot a nice doe


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Dang you guys still have corn in down that way???? All of it up here has been out for a month or more.


Yeah the guys that farm weren't expecting all the rain during the middle of last month. Kinda took things slow and even admitted to being kinda lazy about it. Biting them in the arse now!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Feel like I've hit the November lull around here.


I hear you...even though I saw bucks this morning it was slow compared to what it has been...If I would have had a Q-Beam on my bow I would have seen more...They were grunting like mad in the dark but it was all small bucks except for one.
I'm taking the morning off and moving the stand I was in today...Need more shooting lanes. Then I'll hunt the rest of the day.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm officially pissed. Took 6 days off to let things pick up show up today I have to chase 3 idiot high school kids out of my hunting ground. Woods were absolutely dead the entire day, didn't even see a squirrel. I should probably add I've hunted that stand 5 times this year, and seen well over 30 deer from it. This was the first time I had never seen a thing.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw 10 does today and 2 small bucks. Rattled in this small 8 point with the neck the size of a cow. Other than that is was pretty slow. Headed back out in the morning. Also I had a bobcat at 40 yards this evening. I saw the cougar last week and now the bobcats have been moving. Maybe the rut is on for them?!?!?


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

like all of you it was slow. Seen 7 does from 8-9am. Shot a coyote at 10:00
Saw a 120 inch buck 400 yrds away at 5:30 pm. Crappy night for me. Buddy was hunting just west of me 15 miles away and had
a 130 inch 8 pointer destroy his decoy. Im very tempted to sleep in but you cant kill them sitting at home


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Wapsibucks said:


> that will be fun for about two days then you will go crazy and kill a basket rack.


Nope not me, i havnt shot a buck in 6 years. 150+ or bust...lol

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This east wind has been killing me, means I can't really hunt where my big boys are. Hard to get motivated to hunt other areas.


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> This east wind has been killing me, means I can't really hunt where my big boys are. Hard to get motivated to hunt other areas.


Amen, I have no way to hunt my area with east wind. This is killing me! Make things worse, looks like it will be east wind for days! Omg!


----------



## Biff (Nov 1, 2006)

One doe and one small buck last night right before sunset. Haven't seen any bigger bucks yet. Hoping that will change soon.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah the east wind sucks...I never hang anything for an east wind cause we hardly ever have one this time of the year. That and a lack of shooting lanes on one side is the reason I didn't hunt this morning and I'm going in mid day to move that stand. 98% of the bucks I've seen on this farm so far have been cutting a corner on me and crossing through a small over grown CRP section instead of using the timber...I have no shots into that CRP because of trees so I'm gonna fix that problem today and move this stand.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

So is the moon a big problem now? Not sure about how the moon works, will it pick up soon? Haven't been out yet as I'm trying to fix a bum shoulder and leg (too much wrestling my son I guess).


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

curtisj76 said:


> So is the moon a big problem now? Not sure about how the moon works, will it pick up soon? Haven't been out yet as I'm trying to fix a bum shoulder and leg (too much wrestling my son I guess).


It has definitely slowed the daylight action. I went from seeing 20 or so in the AM to seeing almost none. Bucks are going to bed early after running all night. They are coming out early about 5 and moving around tho. Still only small ones chasing in north central tho. I slept in this AM since all action seems to be evenings, waiting for a morning report from somebody...... Anybody???


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> It has definitely slowed the daylight action. I went from seeing 20 or so in the AM to seeing almost none. Bucks are going to bed early after running all night. They are coming out early about 5 and moving around tho. Still only small ones chasing in north central tho. I slept in this AM since all action seems to be evenings, waiting for a morning report from somebody...... Anybody???


I skipped my morning hunt too because of the east wind, drove around and didn't see much at all.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Acoustic said:


> Amen, I have no way to hunt my area with east wind. This is killing me! Make things worse, looks like it will be east wind for days! Omg!


Yup it sucks, looks like we might get away with a south wind this evening.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Saw a very nice 10 right away this morning, then 2 does on the edge of the picked beans. Nothing for the last 1 1/2 hrs.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup it sucks, looks like we might get away with a south wind this evening.


Check that, looks like it will go back to east in the evening.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> It has definitely slowed the daylight action. I went from seeing 20 or so in the AM to seeing almost none. Bucks are going to bed early after running all night. They are coming out early about 5 and moving around tho. Still only small ones chasing in north central tho. I slept in this AM since all action seems to be evenings, waiting for a morning report from somebody...... Anybody???


I think you are spot on


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Had a beautful 10pt greet me in my FIL's driveway. He was out in the yard standing with 2 does. That totally sucked! All I could do was sit and wait for them to move. Finally got to stand with about 30min before light. Listened to a buck grunting and chasing a doe thru the CRP for 10min. Had some grunting behind me, but once it got light, it all died off. I'll head back out after lunch.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been seeing VERY good movement. Right up until today. I didn't see much of anything today. You guys who don't hunt east winds need to get climbers:wink: even though today sucked!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a climber but it wouldn't do any good in my main spot, very limited trees there basically its just a big slough.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Slow is not the word for it !!!! Just back from NE Iowa, where I have put 18+ hrs. in the stand. Does were moving early, but no bucks (that I want to shoot).

Saw one good buck (150-160") yesterday morning, but he was following a doe & could care lees about me. Had a small 5pt. come running in 3 different times when I rattled.

Thought this morning would be great, no wind & overcast & you could hear a pin drop, Ha Ha, nothing.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Check that, looks like it will go back to east in the evening.


Wind must just be gradually swirling all over the place. We got a NNW up this way.


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Wind nw game on im going out in few!
Nephew smoked a ten point this morning.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it's all about where you are right now. One minute it sucks, Next minute it's great.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

P&y only said:


> I think it's all about where you are right now. One minute it sucks, Next minute it's great.


Just depends if you have a hot doe or not.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Getting ready to head out now, hopefully I don't find anyone trespassing today.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Taking this afternoon off. I'm wore out already and the peak rut hasn't arrived yet. The last few weeks I've seen numerous little bucks harassing the ladies but no shooters in the mix. I'm hunting east central IA around CR.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

NNE wind here in south central Iowa. Its very good for me at this stand location. Been in the stand an hour waiting patiently. Lol...

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's real boring out here, never seen early November this slow.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Still waiting. Dang its dead. Time to do a few grunts.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well just watched my target buck walk right under my other tree stand. Way it goes I suppose.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Deer....2 does just walked by.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Shot a lonely doe this morning. It was my last doe tag so what the hell. I didnt see any bucks.
Tonight I hunted my family timber and did NOT SEE ONE DEER! What is going on?


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

im ready to start vac on monday


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> im ready to start vac on monday


You and me both!! I start mine tuesday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Alot more cruising tonight. If I picked the right stand I would be tagged out by now.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I seen 5 bucks and 2 does this morning. One of the bucks will be a dandy next year.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Got to stand at 2:45 and just as I get in stand..... Literally..... A doe gets chased thru by 2 shooter 8's and a sixer. Then a different 8 passed by at 55yds about 5:45. The bigger ones are starting to chase, but still not the biggest ones. Sleeping in tomorrow again. Might as well concentrate on prime time.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Smoked a doe at 6 she ran 60 yards in a half circle before dropping.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

got in the stand at 2:30 saw 2 young 8's following a doe & 3:15 then nothing until 30 minutes before dark then there was deer running all over the place. most of the deer were deep in the forest so I couldn't tell how big


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

16 does and 2 little bitty ass 8pts. tonight.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

SLOW all day today. Did see another shooter at 11AM, so two shooters in two days after not seeing one in 5 sits during October. Slowly starting to pick up. Evenings seem to be more active, food sources still seem like the main draw in the evenings.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Not the biggest doe in the woods, but hopefully the tastiest. Grim Reaper did it's job double lung pass through saw her hit the ground, was dragging her out 20 minutes later.


----------



## Biff (Nov 1, 2006)

Was in the stand at 1:30. One spike buck at 6:00. Still waiting for the action to pick up.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Today is the day boys!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck to to everyone today. We gotta light drizzle going on right now. Today the day?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

possum trapper said:


> im ready to start vac on monday


mine starts on tuesday. good luck possum..

Tony


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

rainin on me. im out. i dont mind the rain but i want a blood trail.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He slipped through my fingers again this morning.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Crazy slow this morning...so far I've seen 1 yearling doe. Seen like 19 here yesterday but nothing moving this morning.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Haven't seen a glimpse of the two big boys I am chasing. Just got busted by a small 8 reaching for my bow. Need a better now hanger mine is to short. Haven't seen much rut activity. Saw a 140 ish ten yesterday morning.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

3 yearlings by stand but saw a big 10 point chasing hard on my way to breakfast. It's getting started here in NW iowa


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

South of Iowa city the deer are running like crazy. Big to little they were all moving


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

4 deer from the stand this morning...Last one was a 2.5year old 8 that was limping bad...Looked like he had been hit by a train.
Set there for another hour or so and saw nothing..Made a loop around the block when I left..Sure enough...middle of the neighbors corn field was a huge bodied deer and a doe I guess...Maybe that's where the little 8 got his but kicked at.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Got to the stand. Hoping for something to get close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

This is the slowest pre/rut I've seen. Nothing moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

In stand for the evening. Haven't seen much movement lately hoping to see some signs of deer.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I was out all day friday, saturday and Sunday morning. Friday and saturday all day sits netted me a whopping 4 deer. 2 does and 2 scrawny bucks. A friend of mine was hunting the farm and he passed a 3 year old 12 point tht would have gone low 150's. We saw him again on our way out as he crossed the field in the headlights. 
This is the slowest pre-rut I've ever seen. Does still have fawns, little guys are laying down all day, big guys are in hiding. I came home for a couple day and will return when the mature deer hit their feet.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

im in the stand reading this and thinkin about how everybody thinks its easy in iowa. NOT!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Big chase with my shooters up by my other stand. Of course I didn't hunt it because they bailing right by it


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

P&y only said:


> im in the stand reading this and thinkin about how everybody thinks its easy in iowa. NOT!



So true


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I took this week off, but with all this talk of being slow I might work Mon and Tues and take wed thurs tru off. Hmmm. U guys got me thinking.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

IAHNTR said:


> I took this week off, but with all this talk of being slow I might work Mon and Tues and take wed thurs tru off. Hmmm. U guys got me thinking.


That's when i am off Tuesday morning till Sunday night. I am hoping things turn on. But if it doesn't i still get to hunt every afternoon

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Target Tony said:


> That's when i am off Tuesday morning till Sunday night. I am hoping things turn on. But if it doesn't i still get to hunt every afternoon
> 
> Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


Yep, I always say a bad hunting is better then a good day at work. I'm also hoping it picks up. Good luck to ya.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

IAHNTR said:


> I took this week off, but with all this talk of being slow I might work Mon and Tues and take wed thurs tru off. Hmmm. U guys got me thinking.


It's starting to pick up pretty good here.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I was going to do vacation mon tues but based on today I might switch tues to Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

As the deer get more active and move more they are requiring a good water source...make sure you have water and not a dried up creek bed from the drought.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw 12 deer tonight, all out in the standing corn couldn't get them to head my way for anything. Light rain for the entire 3 hours I was out.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Handfuls of does tonight and the same two little 8pts I've seen every day...I'm taking a couple days off cause I'm getting frustrated lol.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Was able to get out this morning, only saw one dink and one doe, but managed to drop the doe. Hopefully things will be in full swing next weekend. It's really depressing having to be a weekend warrior again!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Was able to get out this morning, only saw one dink and one doe, but managed to drop the doe. Hopefully things will be in full swing next weekend. It's really depressing having to be a weekend warrior again!


Just watched the video of your doe kill you sent me...Good shooting bro.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Skipped this morning and got to the stand at 3:00pm. Had 1 giant old doe come withing 8 yards of me at around sunset.
My spots have completely shutdown movement wise. Wont be able to hunt again until Saturday morning b/c of college.
Its supposed to warm up this week, hopefully this magical pre-rut/rut will start in my fields by this weekend lol cause my morale is loooowww....


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hunted all day today lots and lots of spikes, dinks and basket racks. One buck maybe went 110-120 chasing a doe but even the doe movement was less.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hero pics in this thread are way too few and far in between for this time of year.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Been slow, will be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Real slow tonight felt like the first weak as I saw a ton moving as I was driving out. Have Thursday and Friday off.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Going in morning, just not sure what stand yet.
Just watched Winke blog on MidwestWhitetail and I think he smoked G4. I hope so, I really need to stop thinking about that buck when I'm sitting in the tree.
Good luck everyone, unless you are hunting by me


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I shot one this evening. Noticed lots of bucks moving in that 10-2pm range. Pretty dead in the mornings though. Without doubt I would be sitting all day though. The later it gets in the morning the better it has been for me. I shot this one in the evening though.








I actually passed him up the night before due to a large 8pter in the field I wanted. Decided I would shoot him again if I saw him because I never shot one with split G2s on both sides. Here is the picture I took the night before with my phone through my binos.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to Liv!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck man! Way to get it done as usual!!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot one this evening. Noticed lots of bucks moving in that 10-2pm range. Pretty dead in the mornings though. Without doubt I would be sitting all day though. The later it gets in the morning the better it has been for me. I shot this one in the evening though.
> View attachment 1513414
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, thats a pretty awesome picture thru the binos as well.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot one this evening. Noticed lots of bucks moving in that 10-2pm range. Pretty dead in the mornings though. Without doubt I would be sitting all day though. The later it gets in the morning the better it has been for me. I shot this one in the evening though.
> View attachment 1513414
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job congrats mike.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great buck congrats


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot one this evening. Noticed lots of bucks moving in that 10-2pm range. Pretty dead in the mornings though. Without doubt I would be sitting all day though. The later it gets in the morning the better it has been for me. I shot this one in the evening though.
> View attachment 1513414
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Three of us sat all day yesterday.
I was the only one to see deer.
I had three doe come within 60-80 yards, then something spooked them from the far wood line or the house, not sure but they went back the way they came.
Had my recurve in my hand waiting for the 15 yard shot it looked like I was going to get. Bummer.
Then just at last light a small 6 point came out about 5 yards from me and spent several minutes following my figure 8 trail of Mrs Doe Pee. Too bad he wasn't a shooter.
Long day for sure.


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Quack! 
Very wet.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot one this evening. Noticed lots of bucks moving in that 10-2pm range. Pretty dead in the mornings though. Without doubt I would be sitting all day though. The later it gets in the morning the better it has been for me. I shot this one in the evening though.
> View attachment 1513414
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats that's a stud...and I would have shot him the first time I saw him, lol.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know how many of you follow Bill Winke, and Midwest Whitetail but he finally got the Double G4 buck he's been hunting for the better part of 3 years.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

It was a great journey and I'm glad he shared it. Bill Winke is a heck of a man and hunter. Here is bill with DG4


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I was really starting to wonder if it was ever going to happen for him. It seemed to consume him this season, and was really taking its toll. The discouragement was really hitting hard. Can't wait for the full episode.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Pinger335 said:


> It was a great journey and I'm glad he shared it. Bill Winke is a heck of a man and hunter. Here is bill with DG4
> View attachment 1513764


That looks like a really old deer! Congrats to Bill.


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

vacation starts wendsday at noon and ends monday night hopeing to have one down by then. and same with my wife. good luck to everyone heading out


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Any reports from Fox Hills area? Leaving this Friday....


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

Hadn't been out since wednesday the 31st. Have my days off starting today, and have to be back to work friday. Wow....today was beyond slow. I saw A deer. A small buck, that was bedded up. Sat from 12:30 until dark, and saw absolutely nothing. I've seen the posts, and everyone I've talked to is saying the same. Nothing is moving. Sure hope it turns around in the next couple days.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw my target again tonight, of course he never came in. Just about to accept the fact that some knob job will get him off of the road with a shotgun in a month.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Did they call off the rut this year and I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

dac said:


> Did they call off the rut this year and I didn't get the memo.


Drove a four hundred mile stretch of I 80 in Iowa an Nebraska today and only counted eight dead deer . not normal for this time of year


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw my target again tonight, of course he never came in. Just about to accept the fact that some knob job will get him off of the road with a shotgun in a month.


Hang in there, its over for me but you still have a chance. If you are seeing him you are close, it will happen.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

This morning was crazy with buck activity. Cruising and chasing up to noon or 1. Sat tonight and saw 0 must have been still sleeping from morning fun

Headed out in morning again, won't know what stand until I get there. Can't make up my mind


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

I had some rut activity this afternoon. I heard grunting and chasing. Had 3 different bucks crusing by my stand. One was a shooter but he winded me, and the other good one will be a stud next year had him at 15 yards. Hopefully its starting up.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's my 2012 Iowa bow buck. I wasn't able to get a good harvest pic the night I took him because I didnt have access to a good camera. 










His green gross score is 150 and 2/8"


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Sweet buck congrats!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Any of you ever use a 3d target as a decoy? Thinking about giving it a shot in the morning. Its a "shooter buck"target, so it's a small body 130" rack. Should I leave the antlers on, or use it as a doe decoy?


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

dbrnmllr said:


> If you are going to take a whole week then I would take next week. Seems like I you wait until peak rut some of the big guys get locked down with a hot doe and don't move much. I take two days at a time this week, next week, and the week after. This gives me 4 days in stand then 3out, 4 in - 3 out, 4 in - 3 out. Seems like I see more than if I do 9 straight. JMO.





KFISH1 said:


> While both weeks are historically good times to be in the woods, killing a mature deer now is based on two things luck and weather! You have already done your scouting, hanging sets in the right spots and put yourself in the best position possible to kill the deer in your area. While you can't predict the "right doe" coming underneath your stand you can look at the forecast. Next week the weather looks as if it is going to hold for this area "I'm in Cedar Rapids area" 30's at night highs in 40's to low 50's all week, with pro dominantly N NW winds. I would hate to see you wait a week and have temps rise and action to be at night! Good Luck!!


Thanks for the imput guys...I ended up taking this week off.



hawkeyestate said:


> Any of you ever use a 3d target as a decoy? Thinking about giving it a shot in the morning. Its a "shooter buck"target, so it's a small body 130" rack. Should I leave the antlers on, or use it as a doe decoy?


Never used a target as a decoy, but I think it would work. I have had the best luck using just one side of the antlers on my deke. 

I saw good movement Sunday morning...4-5 small bucks cruising and a couple biggers boys following a doe. Saw one good buck Sunday afternoon late. My buddy was about 5 miles away and had 8-9 small bucks cruising. He saw good buck also. Sat Yesterday til noon and saw 2 does about 7:30 and 1 little 5pt about 10:30. Didn't hunt in the afternoon. Headed out in about an hour...going to my buddy's spot and hoping to at least see more than 3 deer.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

My vacation starts in about 3 hours. I will head home to indianola shower, change into traveling clothes and head for Lorimor Iowa.

My plan is to get there around 9 am and hunt all day every day until Sunday night if needed.

Good luck to everyone this week.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to get wet this morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Hang in there, its over for me but you still have a chance. If you are seeing him you are close, it will happen.


Hope your right, it's tough in the open country, really hard to get him in bow range.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Last three days have been tough....not much moving, kicked up a 180 class bedded down, scared him as much as he scared me....have another 6 days of vacation left. Hope the rut picks ups a little more.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just got in the stand and 3 does went by with a 6 point in tow. Saw a nice 140 buck hit on rt 92. Saw 2 more bucks cruising cut cornfields.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Wear your wind proof stuff today guys and your safety harnesses. Its a tad windy out in south central Iowa

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Went out this morning. Had a nice doe run by but couldnt get her to stop. She was bein chased by a little 6 pt. Had a one horned 4 pt snoop around with about 3 does (1 decent but she was too far out). Then I hung the estrous and made a few bleats and had a decent 8 come in on a string. Right before he hit my shooting lane when I was getting ready to draw back something spooked him and he took off. Guess I'm still in the hunt for my first bow-shot whitetail. Still have my buck and doe tags to fill.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Sat in the rain & snow til 9:30 and didn't see a thing. Drying my clothes and going to head back out when it quits raining / drizzling.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a Doe bedded in front of me just 40 yards away. I hope she is hot

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Dang a little buck ran my doe off. 

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

Driving to my spot. Windproof gear and harness check.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

this morning sucked in the rain


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> this morning sucked in the rain


:amen:


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Decided to get in an hour sit this morning. I was more interested in getting a camera in there to check out the spot more then anything. Well I ended up getting one, wtih the F150 that is. 

Dam little six was halling arse and there was nothing I could do. Slammed on the breaks enough to hit him square instead of taking him in the side of the truck.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know what the hell happened this morning. I think I knew it was going to be cold and windy possibly slept through my alarm on purpose who knows. I never heard it, and woke up at 10. The wind is pretty terrible for the stand I want to hunt. Thinking maybe just hold off, and hunt all day tomorrow.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

just saw my 2nd 130 buck go in the cedars i have a hot does in there with a possible shooter 10 point.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Going after my target buck one more time tonight, and if I don't get him I might start changing things up.


----------



## wrench001 (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a good night saturday, got two right before sundown. I know the buck is small but it's my first ever so I couldn't pass him up


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Getting ready to head back to the stand. Had 2 2year old 8's less than 20 yards before 7 this am then nothing. Got down at 10 to dry off and go vote. got to the house and a dink was pushing does out back.

Wife text me on her way to work this morning saying a big one was dead on the highway. hope it wasn't one I'm after.


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

My son and I took these two from the same stand 1 week a part.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

wrench001 said:


> Had a good night saturday, got two right before sundown. I know the buck is small but it's my first ever so I couldn't pass him up
> View attachment 1514389


Great job


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Trinity Archery said:


> My son and I took these two from the same stand 1 week a part.


Great job guys. Those are some nice bucks


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

On stand till 3:00 today....Mt Whitetailsus is starting to erupt.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I gotta do some weather checking...Might have to go climb in the stand in the morning for a few hours. I'm bummed after my last few sets and said I was gonna take a few days off BUT it's NOVEMBER and it's killing me not to be in the stand.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Where r the deer? I should be squirrel and wood pecker hunting.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking like a East wind for me tomorrow which literally puts my scent directly into the deepest section of the timber. Not looking good.


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

I start Vacation, Thursday I will not be seen from the Family until one goes down.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

gravy4 said:


> I start Vacation, Thursday I will not be seen from the Family until one goes down.


If your hunt goes the way mine has been going your family may not recognize you when you get back. :teeth:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw a shooter 10 from my house at 5 following 2 does


----------



## kuenro02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Got this guy Nov. 3. Has 14 scoreable points and the right side is super palmated. Officially scores 154 6/8


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great buck, Kuenro!! Congrats


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Saw 10 deer this afternoon. 8 does/ 2 bucks(small). Best activity at last hour of daylight.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Deer all over the place tonight, saw my target buck 3 different times but he managed to stay outside of 200 yards again. I swear he just knows. Also had a shooter 8 with a doe in the other direction he never came in either. It was freezing out there with that strong NW wind and drizzle.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

My Vacation is next week. Boy it looks like it's gonna be cold. Highs of 36. It's gonna be Game on!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man !!!!:angry: This time change is really screwed up my after work hunting. I get off work at 3:30 and I can be in the stand by 4:30 but now that only gives me a hour to hunt and I'm afraid of spooking the deer off just getting to my stand. Darn it !!! :BangHead: I want to hunt!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Trinity Archery said:


> My son and I took these two from the same stand 1 week a part.





kuenro02 said:


> Got this guy Nov. 3. Has 14 scoreable points and the right side is super palmated. Officially scores 154 6/8


Great bucks!!


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Vacation starts tomorrow so the next 12 days will be hitting it hard.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Had a new one show up last night. Cool looking buck with stickers on both G2s and looks like his right eye is bad, no reflection. Have to see him on hoof to age him, but right now I think I would shoot.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd prolly have to let one fly.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Hope today is better than yesterday. Sat for about 4 hr in the rain & snow yesterday morning not seeing anything....nothing! Came home, dried my clothes and was back in the stand by 2pm. Didn't see anything until 10 minutes before time to come home. Saw a doe and yearling being chased by a small buck and another doe & yearling (could have both been yearlings) about 60yd away on the other side of the river.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

So much for weather forecast, looks like the wind direction shouldn't be a problem at all. Excited to get out today, haven't been out since Sunday when I sat in 3 hours of rain only to see deer 80-100 yards away out in the standing corn the entire sit.


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Feb 15, 2007)

Shot this buck on my first sit Oct 7th.....short hunt this year!!!!! Lots of character with velvet all over....by far my buck with most character I have killed.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a monster!!


----------



## Acoustic (Sep 15, 2006)

Found two dead deer in river....... Wth? EHD still? Aren't the flies/mites dead yet? Slow all day yesterday, couple does with normal movement trails. One 100" 8 pointer on the move. Weird rut for my area, was good last week. Like someone switched light off. 
Can some one turn it back on please! Oh ya Double Trouble, I hate you...... JK, Very nice man!


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

wow no one posting anything. i hope that you cant cause you have deer all around you. im heading out in 45 minutes.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just left a mature 140" 8 bedded about 100 yards from my stand. I'm not going to wait around all day for one I probably wouldn't even shoot.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

pretty chilly morning and 1little 6 point. moving to another stand at 1130.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Had these 3 bucks in my backyard this morning. My son saw the doe and said daddy deer and they came out right behind her. Arrow almost went flying off my deck but doe got bumped all followed.





















I might be deck hunting tonight and in the morning


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Really 72 degrees this Saturday? Then 30 somthing degrees at night? 
Weird weather


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the 8 I passed


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice deer APA. I passed the same deer last Sat morning and haven't seen jack since then. I'm going back to work today and Thurs to take next Monday and Tues off with the cooler temps. Hope it's the right move.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

IAHNTR said:


> Nice deer APA. I passed the same deer last Sat morning and haven't seen jack since then. I'm going back to work today and Thurs to take next Monday and Tues off with the cooler temps. Hope it's the right move.


So you and APA saw the same deer? How close do you hunt to each other?


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Same here...going back tomorrow & Friday then taking Tues. & Wed. off(have Monday off as a holiday). 

Didn't see squat this morning. Sat til 10:30 and saw the same 5pt that I see just about every sit, a small basket 8, nicer 8 and a yearling doe. I'm about ready to an arrow through that 5pt.....he starting to irritate me.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

CaptPete said:


> Same here...going back tomorrow & Friday then taking Tues. & Wed. off(have Monday off as a holiday).
> 
> Didn't see squat this morning. Sat til 10:30 and saw the same 5pt that I see just about every sit, a small basket 8, nicer 8 and a yearling doe. I'm about ready to an arrow through that 5pt.....he starting to irritate me.


know what you mean i have a 6 point that's asking for it.

i have no option i am on vacation so i will put in my time no matter what. biggest buck i ever saw was 72 degrees and a 25 mph wind on Nov 9th quite a few years ago.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> So you and APA saw the same deer? How close do you hunt to each other?


Not the same deer. I passed one that could be his identical twin. I passed him in northern Linn County. I hunt Jones as well.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Man...Was thinking about heading down south this weekend and doing all day sits..BUT this weather forecast for Saturday is killing me. Sunday sounds good but Saturday sounds like it's gonna suck big time.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

IAHNTR said:


> Not the same deer. I passed one that could be his identical twin. I passed him in northern Linn County. I hunt Jones as well.


Gotcha


----------



## Biff (Nov 1, 2006)

Saturday is looking like a good day to move a couple stands.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Haven't been in the stand since Thursday night...for you guys sitting in the stands has it picked up any?


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking Saturday evening should be awesome with that cold front pushing thru! 40 degree drop from Saturday afternoon to Sunday evening. Either way, I will sit all day Sunday.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Saw this guy while turkey hunting this morning. My buddy and I were wishing we had a buck tag. Crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Incredible chase going on right now by me lead by my target buck. They are making some crazy noises.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Incredible chase going on right now by me lead by my target buck. They are making some crazy noises.


Tonight finally going to be "the" night?! Hope so!


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

There's suppose to be some heavy rainfall Sunday where I'm located.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> Saw this guy while turkey hunting this morning. My buddy and I were wishing we had a buck tag. Crappy cell phone pic.
> View attachment 1515182


You could pm me his coordinates as I still have a buck tag!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Things finally heated up for me today around 7am herd chasing and a deep grunt couldn't see what it was it was in the thick stuff. Then dead till 11 saw a 8 looked at him with binos nothing special took out my can call tipped it a couple times then a few soft grunts and here he comes a trotting. So then at 12 I see another buck shadowing a doe a little better but no shooter. Then 12:30 I here a deer running here comes a doe running full out with a spike hot on her heals and then bringing up the rear was a real; nice deer maybe around 150 I yell at him to get him too stop he stops broadside side at 25yards he is on my right side so am trying too get my harness out of the way and hook my release and he says got to go don't want too miss the action and off he went. Then from the direction they had all went here comes small 8 looking all dejected. I love the excitement when they are chasing and the woods explode but man does it suck when your trying to stickem with a bow. Just happy too see something happening in my neck of the woods for a change.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Had an awesome day rattling, and grunting in cattle from sun up to 4 pm. Might have been the most frustrating hunt I have ever had. Shoulda been tagged out on a 155-160" 10 that decided to cut right through about 60 head in what used to be my standing corn food plot prior to the last night. Anyway he was cruising right on through, hit the grunt tube a time or two once he got to about 50 just to close the gap I had the 3d target/decoy out. He pauses, starts coming right in where I expect, soon as I get ready to draw the damn cows are running straight to the base of my tree. I guess they thought I was trying to grunt them in. Never saw him again all day.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Decided to try some ground in Van Buren county i haven't hunted in 2 years, NW wind is perfect for a certain stand i have out there. Had a 150 at 40 yards and coming when the landowner and his dog come into the pasture across the field and all the deer scatter. The wind isn't going to let me hunt that stand the rest of the week but i have another stand that is ok for a south wind so I'll be trying an all day sit there tomorrow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dgblum said:


> Tonight finally going to be "the" night?! Hope so!


Boy I thought it was going to happen this evening. If that hot doe would have just broke my way once i would have had my chance. One time he came out to feed with the doe and was getting fired up about my snort wheezes then a tractor came down the road and spooked the doe back into the woods. It was dead calm out there.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Droptine is dead. Neighbor got him.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Shot this guy tuesday afternoon lil after 5.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

[Well everybody else is seeing something here in southwest Iowa. Some of the guys I work with at the conservation board 
saved to locked up bucks yesterday. A 150 ten and a 120 8. A guy who hunts the property I do killed a giant 1 mile south of my
stand yester day morning. I hate being in college right now!
Heres the locked up bucks







Heres the guys buck


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I FINALLY saw a legit shooter this morning...Hunting the farm I've been hunting a lot lately and had some does and button bucks all around me...About 7:30 a doe came blasting out into the corn with 3 bucks hot on her tail...2 little dudes and a stud of a 9pt..I watched him forever at about 150-175yds...Threw a few grunts at him and a snort wheeze and got him to about 90yds and the doe went the other way so he followed...Big heavy 9, I'm thinking he will gross in the mid 160"s if not a little more, really good tine length and spread and a ton of mass all the way out. Shortly after that I had 2 more 8pts come through the field the same way they had went, they were following "cold trailing" the doe big boy was after. By 8:15 it was dead and I didn't see another thing the rest of the morning.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Any of you guys hunted the timber around Cherokee up in NW IA? I think I might have come across quite a bit of land to hunt in that area.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

hawkeyestate said:


> Any of you guys hunted the timber around Cherokee up in NW IA? I think I might have come across quite a bit of land to hunt in that area.


I was born and grew up over there for awhile. Still go over to visit relatives. There is some decent ridges and timber around the Little Sioux river. If you are in the right spots it feels like NE iowa..... without the MONSTERS. If it is along river you will see some PY bucks, but likely not anything BC. But you better change your name if you want to go over there. Everyone up there bleeds cardinal and gold! Hehe..... JK.... Sort of.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> Saw this guy while turkey hunting this morning. My buddy and I were wishing we had a buck tag. Crappy cell phone pic.
> View attachment 1515182


Dude go buy a tag! That's a monster!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

BP1992 said:


> Dude go buy a tag! That's a monster!


See post 1037 he already has put a good one on the ground.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BP1992 said:


> Dude go buy a tag! That's a monster!


He would if he could, he's already tagged out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Shot this guy tuesday afternoon lil after 5.


Great looking buck brother!! You get it done once again!

All of these dead buck pics are making me quite jealous to be honest!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

dbrnmllr said:


> I was born and grew up over there for awhile. Still go over to visit relatives. There is some decent ridges and timber around the Little Sioux river. If you are in the right spots it feels like NE iowa..... without the MONSTERS. If it is along river you will see some PY bucks, but likely not anything BC. But you better change your name if you want to go over there. Everyone up there bleeds cardinal and gold! Hehe..... JK.... Sort of.


Hahaha I already live up over here kinda. I hunt mostly on the Big Sioux River. If it works out I'll have the majority of entire township of river ground, and timber lines to hunt in that area. I got some pretty solid ground where I'm at now, but I was just thinking I should at least check out the terrain over there. More than plenty of cardinal and gold, and husker fans for sure!!!! lol


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

brutus82 said:


> Shot this guy tuesday afternoon lil after 5.


Congrats again man! Looks even better on the comp


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Great deer! I sat in a stand dark to dark again today and pretty much drooled the entire time. Not much to look at after 8:00AM....yesterday was great though

Sunday and especially Monday look awesome for daytime action.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

The week started taking off work last Friday November 2nd, I seriously spent 10-12 hours a day, in the tree between than until November 7th with little to no movement!!! I put out trail cameras and everything possible in my power to find deer but it seemed impossible!! I finally decided to climb a tree this morning..... even though the wind was everything but ideal and knew as soon as the sun come up that it was on!!! I had does running, year and half's chasing two year old's chasing and up. At 7:15 I told my friends and family that it was finally on! 15 minutes later I had two small does bust out of the cover followed by what sounded like trex coming through the brush! I quickly realized it was a shooter and fumbled for my grunt call, every time I would grunt or weez he would look but not move any closer. God bless her soul I had the doe run right underneath my stand bringing the big boy to 17 yards. I grunted loudly to get him stopped with no luck... luckily the doe he was chasing stopped in turn making him stop at 17 yards, I let the arrow fly making a perfect double lung hit! I gave him an hour and found him 50 yards away!! Crazy enough this was the 4th buck over 150" I have shot from the same stand, on November the 8th! .... I know where I will be next year!!! good luck all, it started this am!!! I scored him three times 184 1/8. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

11 and a half hours in the stand, saw 2 deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a monster! Rack makes the body look small!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great buck man!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow Fish awesome deer!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

hang in there that was my last 6 days!! it only takes one right doe!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> hang in there that was my last 6 days!! it only takes one right doe!!!


I have had the hot does and the shooter bucks, but the damn doe never heads my way.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

That has been my entire season! it only takes one right doe/five minutes... hang in there it will happen!


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow that's a HUGE buck.
Congrats!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> That has been my entire season! it only takes one right doe/five minutes... hang in there it will happen!


Hope so! Only 3 days of vacation left, after that it will only be weekends.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

understand! I was in the same boat you were until this am, long hours in tree with no success with vacation coming to a close! it only takes one right doe or five minutes to change it all! Just for a side note I hunted this tree on the completely wrong wind, will 50% of the deer this am coming from downwind.....along with the buck in the picture! never even lifted they're heads! while I am for hunting only the right winds for each stand, when its go time! they aren't concerned about your sent only the doe/intruder they are smelling. this is the time to push the limits! GOOD LUCK


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

dac said:


> See post 1037 he already has put a good one on the ground.





APAsuphan said:


> He would if he could, he's already tagged out.


Thanks, didn't realize that.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I sat tonight even after seeing the droptine buck getting put in a boil bucket. Didn't see a deer. I came home the long way and watched the big 10 point I got pics of breed a doe with 2 others standing there waiting their turn. Awesome deer and glad he is passing on his genetics but he is on the wrong side of town and not on my property, so I'm hoping the last doe runs east. I finally drag myself to my house and walk down the well lit street to the mailboxes. As I get there I see a doe about 25 yards I give a little grunt and out from the timber comes a beast and heads right to me. I yell and walk fast back to house. For the fun of it I open my office window and rattle. He comes down the alley on a string to within 5 yards of me. I pull a buck off the wall and stuff it out the window. No lie, he postured up. I love this time of year. Wind is perfect for the backyard in the morning. Wonder if I could sneak back to house for coffee refills. Hang in there guys, I am and my hitlist is getting crossed off pretty fast.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jesus, sorry for the book there. Lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> understand! I was in the same boat you were until this am, long hours in tree with no success with vacation coming to a close! it only takes one right doe or five minutes to change it all! Just for a side note I hunted this tree on the completely wrong wind, will 50% of the deer this am coming from downwind.....along with the buck in the picture! never even lifted they're heads! while I am for hunting only the right winds for each stand, when its go time! they aren't concerned about your sent only the doe/intruder they are smelling. this is the time to push the limits! GOOD LUCK


Thanks man, I'm grinding away!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Thanks man, I'm grinding away!


Hang in there post tomorrow, things can change fast!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> Hang in there post tomorrow, things can change fast!!


Will do!


----------



## dilly767 (May 30, 2008)

Lookin like I picked the right time for my trip will arrive today around 8am hope the action is as good in Leon.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

last 2 days have sucked. todays a new day and hopefully a lot better.
i always pick vacation way to early. 


Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

KFish, that is an absolute giant. Congrats. My weekend assault will again start this evening.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

just had a 140. 8 point go by. couldn't get a shot at him. i grunted at him he stopped then walked on. same buck i saw 2 days ago at 30 and passed him. i made a mistake i think.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Target Tony said:


> just had a 140. 8 point go by. couldn't get a shot at him. i grunted at him he stopped then walked on. same buck i saw 2 days ago at 30 and passed him. i made a mistake i think.
> 
> Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


We've all second guessed a pass. Look at it this way, he will be bigger next year and you would rather regret a pass than regret a kill. Just my thoughts and he will be back anyway.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Only saw a button and a spike this morning.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sitting from now till dark. Jumped 2 lone does bedded down on way to stand. Sure is warm out

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APA I'm pulling for ya!!! Hope you get him


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Heading to the stand right now I am getting down to shooting the first 140 deer I see even though I know of two bigger out there but they have been ghost for the last month. This is my last weekend of hard hunting. Going to wi for rifle season dam family tradition grew up there


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Gotta love guys shooting guns on public when Ur ground butts up against. So far I've heard .22s and maybe a .40. Shooting in a parking lot. No backstop 

I almost sat the stand by where they are shooting since its been about 2 weeks

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I screwed the pooch today..Saw a big shooter 8 cruising about 10:00 but couldn't get him to.come in...About 11:30 I had given up and started packing my stuff up..stuck some stuff in my pack and then sat down..Looked up and there was a BIG 10 about 60yes away and coming towards me...Grabbed my bow drew back and he stopped about 32yds away and I shot right under him. He ran about 10yds then slowly walked away..I'm thinking he was a 170" or better...I'm still freaking sick...

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds like a heckuva morning! The good news is you don't have to gut/drag and can hunt again this evening and tomorrow!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

sticknstring33 said:


> Sounds like a heckuva morning! The good news is you don't have to gut/drag and can hunt again this evening and tomorrow!


I'd rather be gutting him and not hunting...lol

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

What a difference a day makes saw 7 bucks yesterday and 2 doe 2of the bucks was decent nothing special and the rest small ones. Went in this morning sat till noon and at 9:30 saw about a 120-130 class buck cruising and that was the only deer I saw.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Well I screwed the pooch today..Saw a big shooter 8 cruising about 10:00 but couldn't get him to.come in...About 11:30 I had given up and started packing my stuff up..stuck some stuff in my pack and then sat down..Looked up and there was a BIG 10 about 60yes away and coming towards me...Grabbed my bow drew back and he stopped about 32yds away and I shot right under him. He ran about 10yds then slowly walked away..I'm thinking he was a 170" or better...I'm still freaking sick...
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


Major bummer, atleast you had a big one in range. I haven't had a shooter within 60 all year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> APA I'm pulling for ya!!! Hope you get him


Thanks man!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Major bummer, atleast you had a big one in range. I haven't had a shooter within 60 all year.


Still can't believe I missed...it was a damn chip shot. If that would have been a 120" I would have heart shot him.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> Well I screwed the pooch today..Saw a big shooter 8 cruising about 10:00 but couldn't get him to.come in...About 11:30 I had given up and started packing my stuff up..stuck some stuff in my pack and then sat down..Looked up and there was a BIG 10 about 60yes away and coming towards me...Grabbed my bow drew back and he stopped about 32yds away and I shot right under him. He ran about 10yds then slowly walked away..I'm thinking he was a 170" or better...I'm still freaking sick...
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


man that sucks at least you got to see one.

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

close out another disappointing day. i guess i did get to see the 140 eight point again. but here in Iowa we expect to see better

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally had a big buck in bow range tonight, only problem was he was missing his left side. Huge body tall racked 10 came in working the pines at dark. He would have been atleast 150" if the other side was there. Just my luck!


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

the weather has killed the rut!!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

6 lone does tonight and a buck thru the trees at dark. Pretty long and slow night

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great buck, KFish!! What a giant!!


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Seeing lots of chasing but not many does ready yet it seems. The biggest bucks are with the few does in heat. I think it will get pretty good very soon and hopefully some of the top end bucks show up.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Way too warm tonight, nothing was moving! Headed out in the morning to hunt some edges of the property, I don't anticipate much going on tomorrow either so will wait to hunt better stands until temps are better (Sun.).


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

I took the afternoon off work to go hunting in this odd warm and windy weather. Made it out about 2:30, did not see anything till 4:55. Sunset at 5:07. Basket rack on the other side of the creek, far side of the field. Thought what the heck. Got the rattle bag out and really made some noise to get his attention. He just looked atround a bit and then snuck into the creek.
So I figured my night was done, but I heard something coming from behind me, that wasn't the neighbors cows. Had a nice 5x5 with some stickers come in on the trail I walked into my blind. Couldn't have been better, he turned and followed a deer trail into the creek, rather than going directly behind me. As he came through the first shooting lane, I knew I was gonna take a shot. He then went behind a small tree and I drew and waited for him to hit my second shooting lane. Seemed like it took forever. Eventually he got there and stopped perfectly, 1/4ing away. Clean pass through, in the left rib cage, out the right shoulder. Went about 60 yds and piled up.

I will try and post a pic. later.


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Here he is!!!


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Wild Bill!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I had a basket 8 come through at 230 then nothing. The deer were moving like crazy as I left we'll after shooting time. With the weather it felt like hunting early season again. I will give it an hour or to tomorrow but I won't hunt hard. Two 9 to 10 hour days in a stand have my back all jacked up. I think I will kill one Sunday morning if it happens.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Well my luck just sucks. Got to my best place at 1:30. Get out, get sprayed down, close doors quietly and what not. Grab my gear 
and start headin down the ditch off of the highway to cross the fence. I made it 10 yards into the ditch and kick up a 150-160 inch 10 pointer and 2 
does. That has never happened to me before. Long story short I backed out and drove around to the south to walk in on the otherside of the field and
maybe cut them off or beat them to my stand. I hustled, sweating my butt off, and seen no sign of the buck or does. Sat in the stand until near dark.
Got out and seen the buck and 8 does 200 yards north of me feeding. Hopefully they stay put and move down to me in the morning. Wish me Luck.....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Windy as hell today, I'm only going to sit for a couple hours this morning.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Windy as hell today, I'm only going to sit for a couple hours this morning.


Same here going to give it till 830 or 9 tops them taking the rest of the day off. I have hunted harder the last few days then ever before. 

It i shoot today it better be close tree is swaying a few feet. Feel like the seal snipers that shot the pirates from the carrier.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Rattled in a 130" ten to the base of my tree


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Haven't seen a deer yet.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

so far this morning 2 small bucks. had 4 bucks after a doe go past my trail cam at 2am. none of the bucks were shooters. i am encouraged that deer are moving. i will stay all day if i see movement.

all it takes is one hot doe..

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

First time i have seen a buck mate a doe. Albeit a small half rack buck. So far so good. Deer are moving, hoping for my target buck today.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

First close encounter with anything decent in over a month. Had a 120 inch 10 at 20 yards he cut behind and caught my wind then walked off glad he didn't cut in front I may have made a mistake.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing moving so far for me today... Saw two shooters last Saturday... No movement today. Beautiful location though.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dilly767 (May 30, 2008)

I may regret that but just had a 145 ten at 15 yds and passed him.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

dilly767 said:


> I may regret that but just had a 145 ten at 15 yds and passed him.


tough choice..

Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

In the stand. Windy though and wrong winds. Saw 2 does moving fast but couldn't see what was chasing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just watched a small buck breed a doe, I know my big boy is in here with a doe too. Went cruising at 10 today and deer were everywhere out in the open 2 real good ones too. Just have to ignore the temperature and remember that it's November 10th


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Are you guys having success with calls? Or just keeping quiet. Nothing is coming into doe bleeds,rattles. Etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jjm1975 said:


> Are you guys having success with calls? Or just keeping quiet. Nothing is coming into doe bleeds,rattles. Etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rattled in a 130" ten to the base of my tree this morning.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Besides the little buck I have seen nothing moving today. Don't know if it is the wind or the dreaded "lock down" here in sw Iowa. Hopefully it picks up... Getting scary at times in this tree with this wind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

ManOfKnight said:


> Besides the little buck I have seen nothing moving today. Don't know if it is the wind or the dreaded "lock down" here in sw Iowa. Hopefully it picks up... Getting scary at times in this tree with this wind.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea nothing like taking the ole tree stand ride. lol


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

It is like Mr Toads Wild Ride I ride as a kid at Disney... Except if a branch breaks you make get hurt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

This wind is brutal...

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

ManOfKnight said:


> It is like Mr Toads Wild Ride I ride as a kid at Disney... Except if a branch breaks you make get hurt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


On a serious not when I am in a tree stand and the wind is blowing hard I always look up and check to make sure there is no dead limbs above are around me.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Farmer spreading crap 100 yards from me, my god they never quit. Can't switch spots now I'm committed. It's been a frustrating season.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

took today off because of the wind.Im sure everyone in a tree thinks that the whole tree may go over

I shot one of my better bucks in hot weather 1999 nov11 i believe it was 82 degrees and seen a nice buck so i grunted he snort weezed back and came to kick some a** and i welcomed him with a 12 yrd easton 3-49 acc muzzy he went 40 yrds did the floppy chicken and that was at 230pm


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Got down early this morning was slow on the farm before and after sunrise. Went by my friends farm, and WOW, saw a 180+ monster chasing a doe down into a draw. With the wind I decided to try a stalk, got down there slowly walked the draw, but never saw anything. Failed stalk at least made up for the poor morning. 

If you hunted today, I think if you weren't lucky enough to have a hot doe come through you were screwed with the heat and the wind. This evening was just plan scary super windy and started to lightning so I got down just past 5, saw 7 does. 

Regardless of weather will be in a stand by 6:30 tomorrow morning. When you are a weekend warrior can't be picky with the crappy weather!!

Hopefully the deer are moving tomorrow b/c the weather forecast looks terrible!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

jjm1975 said:


> Are you guys having success with calls? Or just keeping quiet. Nothing is coming into doe bleeds,rattles. Etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ten I saw today came to the grunt on a rope. Everything else has given me the finger


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My vacation ends tomorrow, I had fun don't get me wrong but I really thought I would get one by now. Just looking like it's not my year, we had 2 weeks off to get it done and none of our crew has put a tag on one. Maybe I'll get one on a corn field during thanksgiving week like in 2010.


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

my iowa kill. 163 unofficial. 13 pts.. split 2s. best bow kill to date.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

bowstretch said:


> my iowa kill. 163 unofficial. 13 pts.. split 2s. best bow kill to date.
> 
> View attachment 1517656


Great buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone heading out in the rain?


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Of course, its the rut


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I got soaked this morning, I'm calling uncle on this vacation. Quad brow I'll see ya next Saturday lol.


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

186 6/8" typical 11 point Nov.3rd, good luck everyone!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That is a friggin slob!! Congrats! I hate you by the way :tongue:


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

I lasted till 9:30. The ice on my bow and the 30+ 20 degree winds drove me out. Seen 
a coyote and that was it. Another crapshoot.


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Come on now APAsuphan! We are brothers in hunting, I wish only the best for you! captured it all on film too. Seen him 6 out 7 hunts once i found him. Slowly closed the vice on him until I got a shot. The Legends of the Fall is going to be a tough show to beat next year! this is like the 7th or 8th above that magic 170" mark so far this year!


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Sneak peek!


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't mind the file name, we filmed Mike Mcferrins kill on my camera and i took stills from the footage of my kill and attached it to his file.


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

okay last one....


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

country2 said:


> View attachment 1517904
> 186 6/8" typical 11 point Nov.3rd, good luck everyone!


Damn that's a stud!!!! Deer ain't bad either LOL...
Kinda reminds me of the one I missed Friday morning..Yours has more mass but mine had a bigger spread. I'm glad someone can seal the deal on a giant.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

country2 said:


> Come on now APAsuphan! We are brothers in hunting, I wish only the best for you! captured it all on film too. Seen him 6 out 7 hunts once i found him. Slowly closed the vice on him until I got a shot. The Legends of the Fall is going to be a tough show to beat next year! this is like the 7th or 8th above that magic 170" mark so far this year!


Haha just messing with ya man! Can't wait for the show to come out! Maybe someday my luck will turn. Is this your first Booner?


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

country2 said:


> View attachment 1517904
> 186 6/8" typical 11 point Nov.3rd, good luck everyone!


Congrats!! That is a corn fed giant buck!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Been at it hard, dark to dark sits. Checking in to see what's going on. I got froze in my blind...went to leave at 2:00 and could not get the zippers to work for the heavy freezing rain. Had to roll out the front slit on the double bull. Saw one 145ish cruiser today is all.....yesterday sucked....been hot or cold depending on if you have a doe. Buddy whacked a lone cruiser yesterday in the heat at 9:00. Seeing a few orphans....some are locked, some are cruising...I think tonight will be good on food..headed over to food right now....Great Deer up there by the way.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad you guys are having some luck. 

I haven't been out that much because of work. Maybe 8 times so far. As far as buck sightings, i've only seen two button bucks and an average 8 pointer right at dark. 

I'll tell you how it's been going for me. Two nights ago i watched 7 does 200 to 300 yards away feeding in a picked bean field for two hours. Not a buck to be seen all evening.

I haven't seen a buck chasing a doe yet this year, or checking one for that matter. Hell, i haven't even heard a grunt yet this year. 

The farms i hunt have slowly been getting worse the last 3 years. Deer population getting lower every year. I can see that plus my deer pictures are down to half what they were back then. I keep telling myself i'm going to find someplace new every year, but i don't. So i'm forced to hunt these lousy places. Thinking about going back to public. 

Next year will be different though. I definately not going through this again.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

buckhead said:


> Glad you guys are having some luck.
> 
> I haven't been out that much because of work. Maybe 8 times so far. As far as buck sightings, i've only seen two button bucks and an average 8 pointer right at dark.
> 
> ...


I keep on saying the same thing.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone going out tomorrow should be a good day temp wise?


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha just messing with ya man! Can't wait for the show to come out! Maybe someday my luck will turn. Is this your first Booner?


You must not know Mark Luster very well if your asking him that question. My guess would be that its close to his tenth Booner. Congrats Mark, I love the show and keep up the good work.


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Got mine this morning, grosses just under 160". Real regular buck on the farm but didn't show himself during daylight much. G2's are 13".


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Helluva a deer, congrats


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on that stud!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That sure is a stud, congrats!!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

man what a nice buck....13" G2's....WOW....

you guys seem like your getting better bucks and movement than up here in MN.


anyone seen deer showing the does are in estrous yet?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Petersonbucks, get job buddy!! I will have to try and get over there and see it. I hope I get to tag one in the morning.


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks 2hunde! And your not far off. I have been very fortunate over the years. I believe that everyone on this earth was given a God given talent to exceed at something more than others. Whether it's ping pong,basketball,baseball, or beer chugging! Whether this is my God given gift or not, he has given me the drive to want to learn as much as I possibly can about them. I wake up in the morning thinking about how I am going to get the drop on my next big buck and I go to bed with it the last thing on my mind as well. My wife says it's an obsession, I disagree. It is simply who I am, there is no changing it, so there is nothing I can do but embrace it, right !? Thanks again!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm right there with you Mark. I filmed for TV for three years and loved every minute of it. Its really hard though, people dont realize how hard it is to consistently kill big deer on film. I ultimately gave it up to spend more time with my family, but I totally respect what you guys do. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I took a little drive this evening. Saw a 140s chasing a doe and another mid 150s trailing a doe. Deer were all over tonight once the rain let up. Monday morning will be awesome. Congrats on all the big boys taken this year guys!!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Took Monday morning off from work. Im thinking it should really kick in the next few days

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Reit38 said:


> Took Monday morning off from work. Im thinking it should really kick in the next few days
> 
> sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


If you don't do it in the next few days the bucks will be in lockdown and it will suck after that.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

country2 said:


> Thanks 2hunde! And your not far off. I have been very fortunate over the years. I believe that everyone on this earth was given a God given talent to exceed at something more than others. Whether it's ping pong,basketball,baseball, or beer chugging! Whether this is my God given gift or not, he has given me the drive to want to learn as much as I possibly can about them. I wake up in the morning thinking about how I am going to get the drop on my next big buck and I go to bed with it the last thing on my mind as well. My wife says it's an obsession, I disagree. It is simply who I am, there is no changing it, so there is nothing I can do but embrace it, right !? Thanks again!


10 net booners?! Wow that is impressive! Would love to see some more pics! I remember dozer, but haven't seen many of your other ones.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

I've already got a couple big guys on lock down. Watched them all weekend out in a open field. Just standing guard over their does. All I could do was watch from the stand.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I know the feeling!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Dinks all morning. Few lone does with nothing following . Wind kept swirling and picking up later it got. Now off to work

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Last night was the best night of the season so far. I knew the bucks would be ansy after yesterday heat to cruise. Went out at 12:00 after rain let up and had action the whole time. Best success I've ever had rattling and grunting. Passed a 135ish 8 pt and and 9 pt and had multiple 2.5s come in as well. Ladder stand was very icy and noisy after the storm and I had to put down some extra gloves for traction. What an afternoon though. Spooked some does going in and had one under me that spooked when I didn't notice her come in. No chasing or lock down here that I've seen. Bucks will be cruising I think with this cold weather. Wish I had some vaca but have to wait til Friday to get out.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Went out yesterday afternoon after the storm passed thinking the deer would be on their feet, didn't see a single deer and got cold. Checked my camera and it had very little to no movement on it all week. It seems this new farm i picked up isn't producing like i thought it might based on what I had on camera this summer. Might have to explore some public land soon...


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Seen my first shooter of the season last night. Decided to hunt a different place thats along the nishnabotna river that I havent hunted in a month.
He was prob a easy 150-160s gross 10, of course he was on the other side of the river and dogged a doe away from me.
This morning I had one of our giant 7 pointers, whos probably 4-5+ dogging a doe like crazy. I have never heard a buck
grunting that loud. Needless to say he dogged her off into the timber. Trying another field tonight that shoot be good. Hopefully
this 20+mph west wind will not nock me out of the tree!!!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I was hoping today would be good after the crapping weather we had. I had a buck come through on the other side of the creek right at shooting time...could see how big he was. He didn't seem interested in the doe can or grunt call. He would stop & look, but that was it. Then about 7:00 had 2 groups of does (5-6 total) come through out about 100 yds. That was it til about 8 when a spike came in and gave me a 10 yd shot, so I took it. He ran about 100yds and crashed. About 2-3 minutes after heard him crash I see this nice(to me) buck come from the direction the spike just ran toward. I hit the doe can a couple of times and he headed righ to me. He stopped broadside right in front of me...with in 10 yds of where I had just shot the spike...another 10 yd shot so I took it. He headed off in the same direction as the spike. I gave him 1/2 hr., got out of the tree and started looking for blood. Had good blood so I headed to the truck to get undressed and pulled the truck down to the creek. I followed a a good blood trail right to the 9 and less than 10yds away there was the spike. He isn't the biggest far, but I couldn't pass him up.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Great Buck! Congrats


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Capt..... That is a nice buck. I would have shot him any day of the season. Congrats!


----------



## country2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay so I am new to the residency in IA thing being that this is my first year as a resident of this great state! My question is this, how do you shoot two bucks with a bow? It was my understanding that you can only get one buck tag with archery and one with a gun? Confused......


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Technically if the spikes were under three inches, he could consider this a doe, however my guess is that this was accomplished by having a farm tag.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

country2 said:


> Okay so I am new to the residency in IA thing being that this is my first year as a resident of this great state! My question is this, how do you shoot two bucks with a bow? It was my understanding that you can only get one buck tag with archery and one with a gun? Confused......


you can shoot a buck with bow during state wide archery season and then you can use bow during late season muzzleloader to shoot another buck. during the late season you can also use muzzleloader and pistol. 

Tony


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

country2 said:


> Okay so I am new to the residency in IA thing being that this is my first year as a resident of this great state! My question is this, how do you shoot two bucks with a bow? It was my understanding that you can only get one buck tag with archery and one with a gun? Confused......


You get two bow tags if you are a landowner and you can also use your bow with a late muzzleloader tag.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I stand corrected.... _Paid Antlerless-only Licenses are valid for taking only antlerless deer. An antlerless deer is a deer with no forked antler. These licenses are valid only in the county and season or deer_. this is directly from the DNR website. the only other way to shoot two bucks with your bow is to have a farm unit tag, or spike/no fork and you can call it antlerless.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

You are correct. However Iowa defines a "buck" as a deer with a forked antler. So a spike is not an antlered deer, and therefore...... It can be taken with an antlerless tag.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I used a regular doe tag on the spike & my state wide either sex tag on the 9 point. A spike(no fork) is concidered an antlerless deer(as quoted above from the regs.)....so yes, you can use a doe tag on it. You can also use archery equipment instead of a muzzleloader during late muzzleloader season. There for, you can shoot 2 bucks with the bow (without having a "farm" tag), but techniqually one tag is a gun tag(late muzzleloader). For the last 4-5 years I have been hunting late muzzleloader with the bow.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> You get two bow tags if you are a landowner and you can also use your bow with a late muzzleloader tag.


How can you get two any sex bow tags being a landowner?


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

newview said:


> How can you get two any sex bow tags being a landowner?


Your regular any sex tag, and a landowner tag is any sex as well.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> Your regular any sex tag, and a landowner tag is any sex as well.


Yup.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep, that way I can buy 3 tags and not fill them  Well I guess I buy way more than 3, already filled a few doe tags and still have 30+ to go. Almost got to fill a buck tag tonight but shooter went after the doe.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Incredible day. Lots of bucks cruising up to 10:00, then one every hour. At 12:20 had 5 bucks chasing one doe, fighting, grunting, wheezing, and tearing the timber to pieces. Incredible noise. Best one I saw all day was 140 and right below me. Farm gets piss pounded during shotguns...but I keep thinking a 160+ will come through. Giving it one more all day sit tomorrow, then hitting some different farms for fencerow/strips lockdown hunting. Season is young.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody stick one today?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I snuck out earlier and moved a stand. Decided to drive all the way in through the corn field cause they are used to trucks and tractors in the field...Start in and a doe runs out in front of the truck..right behind her was a shooter...lol

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

So far the timber has been quiet. I was really expecting to see some movement this afternoon...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

All I am seeing are dinks...no does, no shooters.

Cooling off... hopefully the big boys start cruising.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

These are the fine specimens I am seeing.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Had to get out at 3:30 due to kids. Today was: 2 cruisers up to 10:00, at 11:30 a 130ish guy chased a doe past, dink at 2:00, decent mid 130's chop-stepping around a doe...did see a doe and fawn together on the way out at the pond. Hunting between two large doe bedding areas in a saddle that connects.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Haven't been able to get out last couple days, had to make a trip to Scheel's for some gear, and more errands to run today. I have seen a major increase in deer running out in the fields all hours of the day, and more turning up hit along the highway. Need to get out there asap.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had old one ear coming in on a leash tonight. Got to 40 yards and still coming when neighbor started up fourwheeler to check traps. Passed a nice 2 1/2 year old 10 point and saw a half rack that tucked tail and ran to the grunt call. Must of had his butt kicked. Maybe tomorrow some luck will be on my side


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger you sound like you have similar luck to me!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Bucks were cruising this evening. 3 small bucks and 1 borderline shooter that I only caught a glimpse of at 2:15. Mature doe still carting around their yearlings, making me think they haven't bred yet?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Haven't been out for nearly 10 days due to Father-in-law passing. Could have given this little dude (spike) a dirt nap at 25 yds. & a little doe he was trying to corner. Watched them nearly half hour. Nothing else but great to be back in the woods. been a Busy, sad household with all the relatives staying with us..


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Yesterday was a great day n SW Iowa. Saw a 140,150, and a 160. Missed the 150 and so far have passed on a 130 ten point 6 times so far this season. 3 times yesterday and once so far today. He better not come by again as I'm getting antsy! In the tree stand now again for the rest of the day.


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Think I have seen more inches of antler today than rest of season combined. Too bad I picked wrong tree for climber today. There is a tree 10 yards from me that would have given me a shot at a 150+ ten or a close to 150 eight. I was still within 40 but no clear lane from this tree. Watched the 8 breed a doe at @100 yds. Both of those deer came through between noon and one o'clock.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Whacked a 145-150 9 nine pointer this morning. Doe drug him by....get in your lockdown spots.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

slicer said:


> Whacked a 145-150 9 nine pointer this morning. Doe drug him by....get in your lockdown spots.


Pics!!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Came into this spot blind from a map and sat on the ground in a blowdown. Just a tiny little sliver of timber where two fencerows meet. Wide and heavy buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck!!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks APA...This was a neat hunt. I saw this buck last night in a field with some does....like the looks of a brushy fenceline that lead back into this little timber island....knocked on a door to get permission and at 8:00 am this morning he was in my lap. I'm sad that my big buck pursuits are over until late season with the bow...and really sad I'm missing the Nov 23-Dec 1st time period....that is THE time.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great buck slicer!! Congrats!!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

9 hrs. in the stand today & should of stayed in bed.

6 bucks & 7 does & yearlings boring day !!!!!!

The only good thing was that the turkeys were gobbling. Can't wait until Spring turkey season gets here.


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

Second best time on stand this year. Got in around 1, and by 3, had a 130inch 10 point locked down with a doe come to about 50 yards and the doe bedded up. Then a nice 9 point came in, and the 10 chased him off. Then another smaller buck came in to investigate, so he had to chase him off. They were within site of my stand the rest of the afternoon. Saw 5 different bucks. Then right before dark, a gutsy, smaller 8 point would not leave the doe and 10 alone. They never fought, but the 10 was snort wheezing, and grunting his head off. It was a pretty cool hunt.


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

My first Iowa Buck. Not the biggest but I'm proud of him. Shot him on Nov. 13th in Jackson cty.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Airman.


----------



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

Hellava buck! Congratulations 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Airman said:


> My first Iowa Buck. Not the biggest but I'm proud of him. Shot him on Nov. 13th in Jackson cty.


Real nice one, congrats!


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Great buck Slicer. I hear ya, I shot a good one on Nov 1st and have been going absoulutely crazy ever since, not being able to buck hunt. I too love that last week of Nov. Might have to get some doe tags.



slicer said:


> Thanks APA...This was a neat hunt. I saw this buck last night in a field with some does....like the looks of a brushy fenceline that lead back into this little timber island....knocked on a door to get permission and at 8:00 am this morning he was in my lap. I'm sad that my big buck pursuits are over until late season with the bow...and really sad I'm missing the Nov 23-Dec 1st time period....that is THE time.


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

it appears we are in lockdown in central iowa. Little movement the last couple of mornings or evenings. Never did seem to get going balls to the wall thats the crappy thing.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Had a 155-160 this morning at 24 yards, no shot! Arrrrgggggggg!


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

I shot this on Tuesday the 13th at 4:30 at 29 yards. I saw him an hour earlier messin with a doe at 80 - 90 yds. away and then he left her and went the other way back into the woods. Had a small 8 work through and 10 min after he was went through I banged the antlers together and this guy popped out of nowhere and i shot him within seeing him for a whole 3-4 seconds. It was fast and he was over my right shoulder so I had to make a lot of movement to get on him. Scores 156 1/8 gross and 152 2/8's net. He is my 2nd bow buck and biggest by a good 18 inches. I thought he was in the 145 range but was gladly surprised when the calculations were done and redone a few times






due to disbelief. This thread helped pass a few hours in stand this year. Thanks to all who contributed. It's cool seeing more drop here in the last few days. Gettem while the gettins good.

Guess I need to post more pics to know what the heck I'm doing.........oops


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I shot this guy on Sunday night. I was happy to have him but felt sadness at the same time. I felt Sadness because I knew my days in the stand were over but I also knew there were two monsters still out there. We had some good pictures of them but never saw them in the tree. I passed on this guy the first time in the stand. I knew I wasn't going to have much more time in the stand this year and so I told myself Sunday I was going take the first deer outside the ears I saw. I got in my stand around 2:45 and at 3:20 I heard something tearing up the timber. I gave him three soft grunts and he came into my area from the right. I was sitting so I swung my foot out from the stand and turned as far as I could to the right. 

As you can see from the pictures it was a spine shot. I had to shoot him again to put him down for good, hate doing that. I had spined one 4 years ago. 



















Now it is time to chase some ducks until the late muzzy season. My 7 year old wants to try to shoot another deer. He shot his first a nice doe during the youth season.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great bucks guys. I hope I can join you tomorrow I'm going back in to look for old one ear. This year I really hope I can close the book on that old tub.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Tons of movement so far today I've seen 5 bucks since 10 am. All small ones still.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Jumped a small 6 bedded 20yds from my stand. Seen him on way in and gave him 2mins from last sight. Thought he moved out of area. Climb into stand and now have flock of turkeys 75yds out walking towards me. Been saying for years Im going to buy a turkey tag and never do. 

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of small buck activity tonight. Seen 6-7 small ones and 4-5 does. Seen 2 little 6s in a tussle. First time ever seeing that in the timber. Pretty cool even if thy were small. Seen a 7 that's pry around 120 for about the 5 time this year. Hope me makes it another 2 yrs. He's out past his ears and pretty tall. 

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Ending up seeing 9 small bucks, and 2 does from the stand. Saw 6-7 does at first light on the way out. Good majority of the activity was right at midday, and kinda fizzled off through the afternoon.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

6 bucks and 5 does today. All but 1 by noon. Sat all day and this afternoon was the slowest I have had it all year, 1 doe all afternoon. 3-8s, 1-5, 1-6.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Tonight was one of my best hunts of the year. Saw over 20 deer, sat on a wooded fence row in between a cut cornfield and standing corn. Had a really nice, what appeared to be around 150ish 8pt (wide and tall) started working his way to my shooting lane at 23 yards. I take the bow off the hanger all I can see is his right side because of the thick brush. I come to full draw he enters the shooting lane AND..............I notice he broke his left side off at the base so instead, he was actually a 65ish inch deer! Needless to say, he went by my stand 3 times chasing does at the closest 15 yards! Was still a really fun hunt!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I sat 4 hours afternoon & saw ZERO.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I am going nuts to get back out there. I have been trying to get one of my many buddies to go to try to set them up on a buck this weekend and you think I could find someone? Nope lol. Guess I will go sit in the tree and have bucks walk by all day long with a turkey and doe tag in my pocket. Know of a few good ones taken recently.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Connected on an 8 pointer this AM. Not a trophy, but still a nice one. He was cruising through and heading out into the plowing so I thought what the heck and gave a long doe bleat. He turned and came back into the woods and flushed a doe that had let him walk by the first time. Chased her around and she ran towards me and stopped in front of my stand, but the buck was not behind her. All of a sudden he appears from a different direction and came at her again. She bolted and he stopped right in my kill zone. After I arrowed him he ran round my tree and fell 50 yds. from my stand. Just like on TV. Wow.
I am still seeing a lot of single does and does with fawns. Have not seen a doe and buck together yet, bucks are still chasing.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> I am going nuts to get back out there. I have been trying to get one of my many buddies to go to try to set them up on a buck this weekend and you think I could find someone? Nope lol. Guess I will go sit in the tree and have bucks walk by all day long with a turkey and doe tag in my pocket. Know of a few good ones taken recently.


If you really need someone to sit in that stand, I could be persuaded.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wild Bill 71 said:


> Here he is!!!
> View attachment 1517017


Nice buck Bill, Congrats!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Knocking em down!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Drove around the edge of town this morning after I dropped the kids off at school...Bucks everywhere either cruising or chasing does. Wish I was in the stand today but I've got to much to do this morning then my youngest girl has a thanksgiving program at school this afternoon.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

I really need to stop reading the Iowa thread... makes a MN deer hunter pretty depressed!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Pretty slow this morning so far. Couple small bucks and one yearling. Was good on the 13th. And 14th. Still great to be out here n the stand tho!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

The deer are still there. WE have to make the adjustments.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

got into my stand at 9 am due to i got off work at 7 am. i am going to sit all day. so far just 3 little bucks and 231 squirrels. lol...

i have seen a bunch of bucks standing by the road on RT 92 from bevington to winterset . its down right dangerous driving home each night.



Sent via Crypto KG84 Algorithm


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2 single Bucks (spike & 6) 2 single adult Does & 1 Buck (smallish 6 or 8) following a Doe.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully I can actually get lucky for once this weekend.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Hopefully I can actually get lucky for once this weekend.


Me too...Be in there in the morning.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Same here APA. I passed a nice 3 1/2 year old 8 this morning twice. I rattled in an absolute monster to the banks of the river this morning but he wouldn't cross. Got to stand tonight at 4:30 and still had 2 shooters come by but just out of range and the other in timber.
Morning could be the day I hope. Good luck guys!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

One of my buddies from Georgia connected on a 165 on a piece of public I used to hunt all the time in College. By far his biggest deer. They saw quite a few good ones today.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Here he is








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Another angle








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> One of my buddies from Georgia connected on a 165 on a piece of public I used to hunt all the time in College. By far his biggest deer. They saw quite a few good ones today.


I should be hunting that area, but man I'm determined to get this buck up here lol.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I should be hunting that area, but man I'm determined to get this buck up here lol.


I could of put you there lol. Its an easy one to hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Me too...Be in there in the morning.





Pinger335 said:


> Same here APA. I passed a nice 3 1/2 year old 8 this morning twice. I rattled in an absolute monster to the banks of the river this morning but he wouldn't cross. Got to stand tonight at 4:30 and still had 2 shooters come by but just out of range and the other in timber.
> Morning could be the day I hope. Good luck guys!!



Good luck guys! Tomorrow is the morning!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> I could of put you there lol. Its an easy one to hunt.


Ah man don't say that lol.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

2 nice bucks each chasing a doe. Good amount of movement already FRom stand

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Reit38 said:


> 2 nice bucks each chasing a doe. Good amount of movement already FRom stand
> 
> sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


Nothing moving in my woods yet.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Already saw my target buck and several others, moving good today. He was by himself so maybe today is the day.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just had one almost identical to the buck I got last year come right below. Both of his g2s were busted clean off. Got some awesome video though.


----------



## AaronTritle (Feb 11, 2010)

Quiet here. Are you guys using estrus? I have some HS wafers but i can't tell if they are helping or hurting.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Nothing moving in my woods yet.


Should have taken me up on my offer. Prolly would have a booner down by now

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

I either have 4 does with twins or these guys are makin huge loops and are lost

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

AaronTritle said:


> Quiet here. Are you guys using estrus? I have some HS wafers but i can't tell if they are helping or hurting.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I use golden estrus from wildlife research. The stuff works. It can scare a mature doe though, I have had them turn away from it. Young does get nervous about it, but have come up to investigate it. I am experimenting with hanging an attractor scent along with the estrus scent wick to see if the mature does will me more accepting/curious and still come in to at least investigate.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been using vs-1 and wiping it on my boots as i walk in. Finally had it work for me this morning bringing a main frame 8 Im guessing in his 30s in and circle my tree. 3 of my buddies swear by it but this is the first this season I've seen it work

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Any of you tried any of the code blue estrous? I've turned 3 bucks around in 2 days straight downwind with it. Just by using a little squirt through the spray top.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

hawkeyestate said:


> Any of you tried any of the code blue estrous? I've turned 3 bucks around in 2 days straight downwind with it. Just by using a little squirt through the spray top.


Have not used that one. Are you saying you spray it into the wind when sitting in a tree stand and watching a buck nearby?


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

hawkeyestate said:


> Any of you tried any of the code blue estrous? I've turned 3 bucks around in 2 days straight downwind with it. Just by using a little squirt through the spray top.


I used a code blue drag a few Weeks ago. A week later there were three scrapes along the roUte I walked. Connection? Maybe 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

i gotta move to iowa lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> Should have taken me up on my offer. Prolly would have a booner down by now
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


You have some funky strings attached. Sounded to me like brokeback Iowa.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been using mrs. doe pee, haven't seen much for results.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Seen 20+ deer this morning...probably 8 bucks. 
Saw a big shooter that might as well have been 100 miles away..couldn't tell much other than he was big and going the wrong way at 1000yds. Had a 150" 10 come by at about 40yds with his right side busted off and swinging down by his face. So I let him walk since he was all busted up..but he was still chasing does even with his floppy rack.
*** is up with this east wind???? It's killing me.
Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

stanlh said:


> Have not used that one. Are you saying you spray it into the wind when sitting in a tree stand and watching a buck nearby?


Yeah, I've done exactly that 3 different times in the last 2 days. Buck got downwind, an started acting like he was going to walk away, and I'd pull the bottle of my pocket give it a spray into the wind an almost instantly they'd start coming in on a string.

I've had much more success with the Code Blue this year than either Hunter Specialties, or Tinks. I will say the Magnum Scrape Dripper with the Hunter Specialties Golden Scrape seemed to work pretty well tho.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

hawkeyestate said:


> Yeah, I've done exactly that 3 different times in the last 2 days. Buck got downwind, an started acting like he was going to walk away, and I'd pull the bottle of my pocket give it a spray into the wind an almost instantly they'd start coming in on a string.
> 
> I've had much more success with the Code Blue this year than either Hunter Specialties, or Tinks. I will say the Magnum Scrape Dripper with the Hunter Specialties Golden Scrape seemed to work pretty well tho.


I think Wildlife Research makes Golden Scrape vs. Hunter Specialties.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Another windy one. Been here since 2 haven't seen a thing

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well trespassing squirel hunters have pretty much ended my night 

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## lostonetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

So do everyone think that the rut is still going on or just starting?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

just starting heer


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Reit38 said:


> Well trespassing squirel hunters have pretty much ended my night
> 
> sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


poaching trespassing squirrel hunters like to shoot big bucks too, keep an eye on them


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> just starting heer


Hood where ya been? Any action this year?


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I been keeping quite but I have been out with the herd loading up on does and waiting for 1 of two big bucks to get stupid, they're about there. I really think the rut here hasn't kicked in hard yet, I haven't seen one buck mount a doe and they just started chasing them last tuesday. I been out everyday the last week and thinking thing would heat up and they are just watching the does more then chasing until last light. I have over 75 doe in the field each night


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

The Hood said:


> poaching trespassing squirrel hunters like to shoot big bucks too, keep an eye on them


+2

This is more serious than most realize IMO

Took a drive tonight on the way into town and saw a lot of unbothered doe groups in fields....saw one dandy 150ish guy cruising along some cedars at dusk.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

The Hood said:


> poaching trespassing squirrel hunters like to shoot big bucks too, keep an eye on them


IMO...squirrel hunters & **** hunters. A friend's boy & his buddy were out **** hunting a couple of nights ago & got within 10 yds of 2 diffeent bucks in the 140-150 range that were with does.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Starting to see does unbothered for the first time in weeks. The big guys are starting to cruise a little bit during the day. I would say most does have been bred and the big boys are starting to have to look a little harder for hot does.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> Starting to see does unbothered for the first time in weeks. The big guys are starting to cruise a little bit during the day. I would say most does have been bred and the big boys are starting to have to look a little harder for hot does.


Yup this exactly, big boys moved great today. Cousin hit a good one and saw one bigger along with the good ones I saw.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Slooooow

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm still seeing a lot of does with fawns still on them. I'm not sure if they haven't came in yet or they have already been bred and got back with their fawns. I didn't go this morning but seen a lot of chasing right before dark last night.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

The Hood said:


> I been keeping quite but I have been out with the herd loading up on does and waiting for 1 of two big bucks to get stupid, they're about there. I really think the rut here hasn't kicked in hard yet, I haven't seen one buck mount a doe and they just started chasing them last tuesday. I been out everyday the last week and thinking thing would heat up and they are just watching the does more then chasing until last light. I have over 75 doe in the field each night


This is what I had been seeing to in the north central.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm still seeing a lot of does with fawns still on them. I'm not sure if they haven't came in yet or they have already been bred and got back with their fawns. I didn't go this morning but seen a lot of chasing right before dark last night.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


Forgive my ignorance, but I thought the does would chase the fawns away this time of year to be on their own for good. Do the related does and fawns get together again after breeding or do the deer just start herding up?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

stanlh said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I thought the does would chase the fawns away this time of year to be on their own for good. Do the related does and fawns get together again after breeding or do the deer just start herding up?


Honestly I'm not 100% sure...I would think after the love making is over with they will sometimes hook back up with the fawns because it's not unusual to see them together later in the season. Last night I had 2 little buttn buck fawns running together but after that I had numerous does with fawns still with them. I know one doe was in though cause a couple younger bucks were running her ragged in the corn field last night. I just didn't see any really big deer chasing, don't know if they were somewhere else or locked down with other does.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

deer are aways living in family groups, scare one and you scare them all> u know

a herd in one woods doesn't become a single deer when the rut is on, they're still a herd


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

stanlh said:


> I think Wildlife Research makes Golden Scrape vs. Hunter Specialties.


Yeah your right thats my mistake. Whatever bottle comes with the dripper worked well for me.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

For the few I have seen this year & the last 5 days, I am with the Hood on this one.. I'll be out again everyday (I hope) starting tomorrow.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't ever buy a new bow mid season. I want to be out as much as possible, but at the same time I'm hoping to get the new rig set up and tag out with that.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

hawkeyestate said:


> Don't ever buy a new bow mid season. I want to be out as much as possible, but at the same time I'm hoping to get the new rig set up and tag out with that.


Seems like I do it every year....lol


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Seems like I do it every year....lol


At least there is really only one buck that I'm after, so unless I see him or another that big I shouldn't have to hard of a time holding off. Can't hardly wait to get the Vector Turbo here by Friday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Switched things up tonight and got out of the open and down into the river bottom.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good thinking APA I did the same the other day and deer were all over me. Just not the big one, he wouldn't come in.


----------



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

Good movement tonight... picked corn..

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Took a buddy to a piece of public down south. 8 does 3 bucks on stand. Not sure what biggest was. Got down to do a little scouting and came across a mid 160s down in the creek bottom. We made our move and set up on the ground with me about 20 yards behind him started raking trees. All the sudden a small 8 and spike hounded a doe towards the big boy. Wasnt long and we had him at 40 yards but no clear shot.

A little later we got within 20 yards of a bedded 130 with a doe. I didnt hunt this evening but saw an easy booner with a doe out in a cornfield with a doe across from the public.

Wish we would of sat longer this morning but we were on a mission to do some shotgun scouting. Only sat till 10:30. Should of sat all day. I bet we would of got a crack at the 160.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoenix13 (Aug 12, 2004)

Keep putting in the stand time and it will pay off. Hunted everyday since 11/1 and finally it all came together on Friday morning. Funny thing is my buddy scored on Friday also within a couple minutes of when I released my arrow. Another good buddy harvested a real heavy main frame eight Saturday morning - we had a good weekend!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome bucks! Wish I could get lucky just once lol.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Good thinking APA I did the same the other day and deer were all over me. Just not the big one, he wouldn't come in.


I only saw a doe and a button buck tonight, cousin had a possible Booner at 80 yards though.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

My spot was swimming in people tonight. I guess everyone's pushing to fill out their tags before Thanksgiving. I still enjoyed the sit and had a small forkie come through.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Great bucks...i'm buck tagged out but still going out with a turk and doe tag....seeing some doe groups re-assembling and some deer in the 130- 140" range cruising and even opening scrapes back up. Would probably break out the horns if I was hunting this week and better if a decoy could come along.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Short video from yesterdays hunt

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lBu587F1MJQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Ffeature%3Dplayer_embedded%26v%3DlBu587F1MJQ

[


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Reit38 said:


> Short video from yesterdays hunt
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lBu587F1MJQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Ffeature%3Dplayer_embedded%26v%3DlBu587F1MJQ
> 
> [


Link is not working.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

dont know what happened with the link, this one should work tho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBu587F1MJQ&feature=g-upl


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Reit38 said:


> dont know what happened with the link, this one should work tho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBu587F1MJQ&feature=g-upl


Nice!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Is anyone else seeing fewer deer this year? I heard earlier about finding dead dear from a typer of bug that layed eggs in the deers nostrils. Just wondering because last year was the best I had saw n 31 years of bowhunting and this year has been very lackluster. Greg


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Crown Trophy said:


> Is anyone else seeing fewer deer this year? I heard earlier about finding dead dear from a typer of bug that layed eggs in the deers nostrils. Just wondering because last year was the best I had saw n 31 years of bowhunting and this year has been very lackluster. Greg


it seems the herd outback is down from 120 to 75, but 120 was the total after last season and so it should be alot more after fawns...so well over half died off this summer from bugs that come with droughts


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey guys. Had a good weekend and I was able to put a tag on a big bodied, mature buck this past Saturday. Not a giant in the antler department but he had a huge body and I have a bunch of trail camera pictures of him from earlier this year. Here is the thread if you want to read the story:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1894173

Here are a few pics of the "Old 10". Good luck to those with tags remaining. It just takes the right 5 mins!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

The Hood said:


> it seems the herd outback is down from 120 to 75, but 120 was the total after last season and so it should be alot more after fawns...so well over half died off this summer from bugs that come with droughts


I have to agree that after watchng the deer all Sumer and Fall that the numbers may very well be down more than 50 percent on our and surrounding propertiies. Greg


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dgblum said:


> Hey guys. Had a good weekend and I was able to put a tag on a big bodied, mature buck this past Saturday. Not a giant in the antler department but he had a huge body and I have a bunch of trail camera pictures of him from earlier this year. Here is the thread if you want to read the story:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1894173
> 
> Here are a few pics of the "Old 10". Good luck to those with tags remaining. It just takes the right 5 mins!


Dave I hope you had some help dragging that guy out! Did you weigh him?


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

3 farms I hunted are down in numbers 30-50%....which is why I am still carrying a doe tag and will likely not fill it.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> I have to agree that after watchng the deer all Sumer and Fall that the numbers may very well be down more than 50 percent on our and surrounding propertiies. Greg


My dad is in the auto body business, said car-deer collisions are way down this year. He talked to an insurance adjuster who said the EHD has really taken a toll, he estimated around 50% loss in southern Iowa. That seems a little high to me but i'm sure it's not too far off


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

BCU_Archer said:


> Dave I hope you had some help dragging that guy out! Did you weigh him?


I got lucky Chris. I could almost drive the truck right to him! I dropped him off at the locker but they were swamped so I didn't want to bother them getting him on the scale. Wish I would have. He's not a 300 lb-er but I don't think mid 200's would be a stretch.

Are you going to stick one soon?


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dgblum said:


> I got lucky Chris. I could almost drive the truck right to him! I dropped him off at the locker but they were swamped so I didn't want to bother them getting him on the scale. Wish I would have. He's not a 300 lb-er but I don't think mid 200's would be a stretch.
> 
> Are you going to stick one soon?


I'm most likely done for 1st season. Only had time to get out a handful of times so far and didn't see anything worth shooting. This is my first season hunting this area and the ground I picked up didn't pan out the way I had hoped. Hopefully I can sneak out once more before gun season but it's not looking good


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not much movement this morning from the stand I was in this morning. Maybe this evenings hunt will be better.

I caught this big girl eating my grass yesterday morning. 37 yard shot and she didn't make it out of my yard. Just about cut her heart in two.














Second pic is her hanging in garage. She one of the biggest doe I have killed this year. She was still full of milk.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice job, Pinger. Glad you got to put an arrow through something. Too bad it wasn't one of the bucks you were hoping for


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> My dad is in the auto body business, said car-deer collisions are way down this year. He talked to an insurance adjuster who said the EHD has really taken a toll, he estimated around 50% loss in southern Iowa. That seems a little high to me but i'm sure it's not too far off


I keep him busy repainting my truck though after various old women back into it....He wrote me another estimate the other day.


----------



## leinen10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys, shot my buck in southwest Iowa on November 7th. Broadside at 28 yards, shot at 5:10 P.M. Here he is:









Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice buck!

I have the next 5 days off to get it done before the dreaded orange army invades. Found a new buck that I think could make B&C as a typical that I will be going after the next few days.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I sat until about 10:45 this morning...Saw 10 deer , 5 does and 5 young bucks..rattled 4 of the bucks in. By 10:00 it was dead though.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

As far as deer numbers, what do you expect? The doe have been SLAUGHTERED for the last 5 years! Hunted from mid Sept. to the end of January!! Their cover is disappearing at a RECORD pace.
The DNR has handed out fistfulls of tags? Very soon, our deer numbers in a large part of the state will be just like the pheasants, few & far between. Yes, I blame the DNR, but it comes down to us as hunters! Does 1 hunter really need to kill 8 or 10 doe each? just because a farmers gets handfulls of tags, does not mean you have to use them and kill everything!
I dont understand the DNR. Nobody buys a pheasant hunting license anymore (because there isnt any anymore) That money is gone. Do they really want the deer herd down to nothing? What are they going to do for funds then?
Yes, I understand every time somebody hits a deer with their car, the insurance companys cry like a baby. If drivers in Oct. & Nov. used just a little common sense, 90% of these collisions could be avoided. 
Good luck raising funds if you continue to wipe out the herd. Makes me ill. We had it so good 5-10 years ago.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

kruck5 said:


> as far as deer numbers, what do you expect? The doe have been slaughtered for the last 5 years! Hunted from mid sept. To the end of january!! Their cover is disappearing at a record pace.
> The dnr has handed out fistfulls of tags? Very soon, our deer numbers in a large part of the state will be just like the pheasants, few & far between. Yes, i blame the dnr, but it comes down to us as hunters! Does 1 hunter really need to kill 8 or 10 doe each? Just because a farmers gets handfulls of tags, does not mean you have to use them and kill everything!
> I dont understand the dnr. Nobody buys a pheasant hunting license anymore (because there isnt any anymore) that money is gone. Do they really want the deer herd down to nothing? What are they going to do for funds then?
> Yes, i understand every time somebody hits a deer with their car, the insurance companys cry like a baby. If drivers in oct. & nov. Used just a little common sense, 90% of these collisions could be avoided.
> Good luck raising funds if you continue to wipe out the herd. Makes me ill. We had it so good 5-10 years ago.


x2!


----------



## dwcreations (Feb 20, 2010)

Kruck5, I agree with you 99% The one thing a lot of hunters don't understand is that unfortunately in Iowa the dnr doesn't have the final say on our wildlife. They do the research and turn in their recommadations and then it goes thru legislative overview. Then the state legislation decides what they will pass for hunting laws, seasons etc. The dnr suggested a cutback on the doe seasons the last 2 years, but the state said the farmers and insurance companies still wanted the herd cut, so they decided to keep the extra doe seasons. They told the dnr 3-4 yrs ago either get the deer herd numbers where they wanted them or they would take the deer management from them. At that time the state wanted to implement a solid 3 month long shotgun season. We all know the devestation that would have on the deer herd. Bottom line is you are absolutely correct, just because the tags are available, DON'T shoot all the does. As hunters be conservation minded, don't be used as a killing tool by those who want the deer eradicated. And as a group, stand up and speak strongly to protect the sport we all love.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It must just be a regional problem kruk, because where I'm at there are deer everywhere. Hardly anyone around here shoots does and the EHD missed us. The pheasant population is also rebounding, when we wanted birds this year it wasnt too hard to find them.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I have lost my mind a little bit, last night I passed a really nice 140" 11 point at 6 yards. It just didn't feel right and he looked a little young.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> It must just be a regional problem kruk, because where I'm at there are deer everywhere. Hardly anyone around here shoots does and the EHD missed us. The pheasant population is also rebounding, when we wanted birds this year it wasnt too hard to find them.


I found 3 dead this year, but still see deer everywhere. Almost every sit see them, and I'm in near accidents every night driving home from the farm.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

dbrnmllr said:


> x2!



100% agreed.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> I think I have lost my mind a little bit, last night I passed a really nice 140" 11 point at 6 yards. It just didn't feel right and he looked a little young.


I'm definitely to the point now where if I get that opportunity the arrow will fly. Had been planning to hunt on Black Friday all week, and doesn't look the wind will allow me to get in a tree anywhere.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

If he would've been older I would've killed him, just hate to kill a younger deer.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> If he would've been older I would've killed him, just hate to kill a younger deer.


Yeah, I think if I get a big bodied mature buck in range no matter what the rack I'll likely tag out. I have one in mind even that I passed on about 20 times last week. He's a good 250lbs it looks, but I bet won't even score 100". I think I need to take him out anyway, he may be pushing off some of the better bucks.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is by far my worst year "seeing" Deer from stand or even driving throughout the state.
I have not seen one decent Buck this year, even at a distance except on my property (yard) on the edge of town (One). I do not shoot Does on the private property I bowhunt for Bucks. They just don't seem to be there..


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Sat this morning and saw some movement. Actually saw more movement than I thought I would see with it as warm as it was. Saw 2 small 8s, 2 spikes, 11 does. Pretty much shut off at 10:30. Left at noon. Does seemed on edge and ran around but not any bucks chasing that I saw. Hopefully the weather change and the wind switch will get em moving tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody out in this WIND????


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I skipped the hunt this morning, down right nasty out here.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

dbrnmllr said:


> Anybody out in this WIND????


NOPE probably not today!!!! 

Temp 21 & light snow (great), but 25 MPH Wind out of NW (BAD).


----------



## Phil Rivera (Nov 19, 2008)

--x2--


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm thinking about going out this afternoon. Wind supposed to die a little. We will see what happens as the day moves forward.......

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Got up, drove to place I was going to go hunting and thought wiser of it. Went and hung a new stand for my girlfriend instead so she can hunt it tomorrow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Think I'll give it a go this afternoon. Going to get down in the woods and out of the wind for the most part. Going to be cold so I probably won't go in untill 230 or so.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I passed on the tree ride as well. Didn't look all that fun.


----------



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

Go hang one this afternoon ... maybe sit it till dark but maybe not if wind is still howling

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I skipped this morning... Out on public land now. Just sitting on a chair in the brush next to three deer trails. Hoping for a doe or a wall hanger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Cold and slow here in the tree.


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Had my resident one sider and a doe in a little bit ago. He would be a real nice ten if he had his left side


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Shot an old one tonight, he has no teeth! Probably about 140".


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Shot an old one tonight, he has no teeth! Probably about 140".


Congrats!!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Got a little too excited the other night. After a close call with a the huge ten I've been hunting and not being able to shoot, I was a little over eager. This guy snuck up on me. He was 25yds and closing. 

Buck fever must have magnified his rack and I made the split decision to shoot. Ten seconds later we were in a staring contest at fifteen yds, with him at a steep quartering to angle. 

Shot, heard but didn't see the impact. He spun and ran, looking like he was hit hard. 

Couldn't find arrow or blood, so pulled out and returned a few hours later. Literally found four drops of blood in the first hundred yards. Heard deer running thru the dark so went to bed. Came back the next day, followed trail he was on and we found him a hundred yards from last drop, arrow still in him.

Ground shrinkage sucks, but happy to find him.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Shot an old one tonight, he has no teeth! Probably about 140".


Nice job. How about pics. I'm going in the morning. I hope I can get it done early so I don't have to sit in the cold


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Shot an old one tonight, he has no teeth! Probably about 140".


Good job. Glad you were able to fill your tag before the slug psychos start next weekend.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Shot an old one tonight, he has no teeth! Probably about 140".


Congrats, man!!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats APA!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll get some better pics up tomorrow, here is a teaser.


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats to the both of you..... Hopefully tomorrow is my morning

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

dtprice said:


> Got a little too excited the other night. After a close call with a the huge ten I've been hunting and not being able to shoot, I was a little over eager. This guy snuck up on me. He was 25yds and closing.
> 
> Buck fever must have magnified his rack and I made the split decision to shoot. Ten seconds later we were in a staring contest at fifteen yds, with him at a steep quartering to angle.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a nice buck & finding him. It would have been hard for me to pass him.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

captpete said:


> congrats on a nice buck & finding him. It would have been hard for me to pass him.


x2!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Great deer guys. I think there will be many success stories from this weekend and next week.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> Got a little too excited the other night. After a close call with a the huge ten I've been hunting and not being able to shoot, I was a little over eager. This guy snuck up on me. He was 25yds and closing.
> 
> Buck fever must have magnified his rack and I made the split decision to shoot. Ten seconds later we were in a staring contest at fifteen yds, with him at a steep quartering to angle.
> 
> ...


Congrats man!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Thanks guys! I'll get some better pics up tomorrow, here is a teaser.


Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks, you too. Now a break before late season. My wife will be happy to have me home for a few weeks. 

Bucks still chasing hard today, keep at it boys.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> Thanks, you too. Now a break before late season. My wife will be happy to have me home for a few weeks.
> 
> Bucks still chasing hard today, keep at it boys.


Yup, I think I'll sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Yup, I think I'll sleep in tomorrow!


Ha, no kidding. It's been awhile.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APA & Capt.P congrats .... I would have shot them too...lol
I'm up and not excited to head to the tree...it's a balmy 14 degrees outside this morning...

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I am with you J daddy. And I only have a couple doe tags left...haha.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> APA & Capt.P congrats .... I would have shot them too...lol
> I'm up and not excited to head to the tree...it's a balmy 14 degrees outside this morning...
> 
> Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man! Atleast the wind is gone!


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice buck APA - Congrats!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice bucks guys, congrats! Hopefully I can tag out this weekend.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Shot an old one tonight, he has no teeth! Probably about 140".


Congrats bro!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice deer! Did the same thing myself the day before rifle season. Sometimes we are just weak like that! Way to wait till morning and go back and find him!



dtprice said:


> Got a little too excited the other night. After a close call with a the huge ten I've been hunting and not being able to shoot, I was a little over eager. This guy snuck up on me. He was 25yds and closing.
> 
> Buck fever must have magnified his rack and I made the split decision to shoot. Ten seconds later we were in a staring contest at fifteen yds, with him at a steep quartering to angle.
> 
> ...


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

ProtecMan said:


> Nice deer! Did the same thing myself the day before rifle season. Sometimes we are just weak like that! Way to wait till morning and go back and find him!


Thanks. I learned that lesson a couple years ago. Bumped a wounded buck too soon. he didn't stop for a mile and a half. It's hard to wait, but very glad I did.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Had the big 160" 9pt I hadn't seen for a couple weeks running everywhere this morning...Finally had him wanting to come in but he got down wind and the gig was up.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on the bucks guys!

I had my one chance at a massive beauty yesterday. Went to move a ground blind. Was carrying it across an old cattle pen when I spotted 2 does feeding. They had no clue I was there, so I set down all my gear and headed back to the truck about 100yds off to get my bow. Snuck back and to my surprise I catch a glimpse of antlers. I had him with everything in my favor. I was downwind and they couldnt hear me it was blowing so hard on that hilltop. I crawled to a spot that barely had any cover and waited. The buck finally came in enough so I could see him. SOLID 170s!!! Beer can bases, length and a 10pt to boot. He pushed the does right where I guessed. He came in with a slight quarter to and when he saw me turned broadside with me already at full draw. The only problem...I mis-judged the yardage. A combination of his massive 250+ pound frame and the fact I was sitting on my heel threw off my judgement. Thought he was a 30 but closer to 45. Arrow went right under his belly behind the front legs. I had him in every way....such is bowhunting I guess. 

I'm sharing this grief from one reason. To let you guys know they are still chasing AND that this was at 12:00 noon with 20-30mph winds!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Congrats bro!!


Thanks man!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Stryder said:


> Congrats on the bucks guys!
> 
> I had my one chance at a massive beauty yesterday. Went to move a ground blind. Was carrying it across an old cattle pen when I spotted 2 does feeding. They had no clue I was there, so I set down all my gear and headed back to the truck about 100yds off to get my bow. Snuck back and to my surprise I catch a glimpse of antlers. I had him with everything in my favor. I was downwind and they couldnt hear me it was blowing so hard on that hilltop. I crawled to a spot that barely had any cover and waited. The buck finally came in enough so I could see him. SOLID 170s!!! Beer can bases, length and a 10pt to boot. He pushed the does right where I guessed. He came in with a slight quarter to and when he saw me turned broadside with me already at full draw. The only problem...I mis-judged the yardage. A combination of his massive 250+ pound frame and the fact I was sitting on my heel threw off my judgement. Thought he was a 30 but closer to 45. Arrow went right under his belly behind the front legs. I had him in every way....such is bowhunting I guess.
> 
> I'm sharing this grief from one reason. To let you guys know they are still chasing AND that this was at 12:00 noon with 20-30mph winds!


Bummer!! Stay on him!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I Finally got on him.. Been watching him for a long time now. Lots of cam pictures. Fate finally did its job. Got him at sunrise this morning. He was with the top doe of the area. I knew there was a reason I kept passing on her.
Boss was starting to get pissed from coming in late and leaving early.
Back to normal life and Im not going to lie, im not complaining! this season has been HARD and FRUSTRATING!, I was really starting to lose optimism.

Here he is


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job thats a stud!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thnks pinger. He's a pig. couldnt get tag around the base


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that's a damn nice deer!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

That is a very, very nice deer! They should make work optional in the fall!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Year has been weird for sure


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats man!! That's a giant! What's he gonna gross?!


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

im guessing 175-180ish


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on that stud!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Awfully cold today. Saw about 20 turkeys, 2 coyote pups, and 5 deer. 1 buck was out in the field running as I arrived, 2 does moved through about noon chased by a buck that I never got a good look at, and then saw a 1 1/2 year old 8.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Got to stand at 12:30. Bumped one ??? Climbing in. Saw a spike at 3:00 that was chased out into the field by something but it never showed itself. Was SERIOUSLY cold. Every time I looked around the tree to the south it would freeze my face. When I left I saw about five deer out in fields. Basically no movement for my location. I'm pretty much done until Christmas time now....if it isn't too cold that is......... Grrrrrrr.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

I got 4 days left to tag out before I head out Thursday to go first season shotgun with the family. Only reason I even go out shotgun anymore is because it's kind of a family reunion every year. Hoping when I'm gone the buck I've been hunting all fall doesn't venture to close to the road or into the mile north. Have already caught 2 trucks trespassing looking for him, and it's not even season yet. Still don't know how people found out about him, I've told maybe 3 people an that was Dad, Grandpa, and a cousin that lives 2 hours away.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

eyeshyed11 said:


> Well, I Finally got on him.. Been watching him for a long time now. Lots of cam pictures. Fate finally did its job. Got him at sunrise this morning. He was with the top doe of the area. I knew there was a reason I kept passing on her.
> Boss was starting to get pissed from coming in late and leaving early.
> Back to normal life and Im not going to lie, im not complaining! this season has been HARD and FRUSTRATING!, I was really starting to lose optimism.
> 
> Here he is


Very nice Buck. Good Job!


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice great job!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dbrnmllr said:


> Got to stand at 12:30. Bumped one ??? Climbing in. Saw a spike at 3:00 that was chased out into the field by something but it never showed itself. Was SERIOUSLY cold. Every time I looked around the tree to the south it would freeze my face. When I left I saw about five deer out in fields. Basically no movement for my location. I'm pretty much done until Christmas time now....if it isn't too cold that is......... Grrrrrrr.


This makes me feel good about tagging out even though he wasn't a giant. I would be going through this exact same thing.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> This makes me feel good about tagging out even though he wasn't a giant. I would be going through this exact same thing.


Yeah, I am pretty much reminding myself right now that I would have been disappointed with any of the bucks that I passed. What's the saying "don't shoot a deer on the last day that you wouldn't shoot on the first". If I keep telling myself that I will eventually believe it. My problem is that if it isn't going to hang on the wall...... Then I don't want to drag it out of the woods. With that said I pretty much set myself up for failure I think.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha I got to the point where I just wanted to shoot one. I passed 5 bucks around the same size as the one I shot, none were as old though. My philosophy now is once thanksgiving week hits I'm going to lower my standards from 160" to any mature buck with a decent rack.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

We are coming on the best week of the season fellas. Happens every year. Now is when the giants will be out roaming. My brother in law only sat till 9am this morning at 10:30 the neighbor saw an absolute giant walk in front of his tree while he was hunting about 200 yards away. 

Now is the time fellas. Stick with it. The action wont be as hot but when you do see one it very well could be a giant. I remember a few years back I saw 3 bucks over 170 on a 4 day hunt on public ground during this week. I went on a 9 year stint without filling my tag by choice and every year without doubt this is the week I always saw the biggest bucks of the season. 

Goodluck to all!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Now you are making me wish I still had my tag lol!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw 3 bucks chasin tonight. Nothing big but they were back to runnin the does around.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

At 4:15 I had 3 Does trot down the hill & stop right in front of my stand at 15 yds., all broadside. Then, 50 yds. away 3 More Does trotted down the point of that same hill with a decent Buck in tow. He was only interested in one particular doe & nothing close to me. I finally got a look at him & though nice, he gets a pass as did the Does. I do have some great video of one old Doe that spotted me moving my video camera. She stomped & kept giving me the head to the ground, snap it up looks & eventually was convinced I was no danger. I have video of her walking toward me & Broadside at about 10 feet in front of me. fooled another ol Doe...My best sighting since season started.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Thanks guys! *I'll get some better pics up tomorrow, here is a teaser. *


*We are still waiting!!! *

Was out for 3 hrs yesterday morning trying to fill my last tag. It was a chilly 15*. Saw one(?) shortly after shooting time at about 100yd, but could tell what ist was. All I saw was yearling doe feed that through & bedded about 50yd from the stand. 
Hit the stand in the afternoon(the wind made it feel colder in the afternoon than it was in the morning)...got there about 3:30 and didn't see a thing until about 4:50. Had a little 8pt come through at roughly 60 yds. About 20 seconds behind him was another small buck. 10 seconds later had a 3rd small buck come through. Thought it was kind of odd that there more or less hanging together. They were never in a group, but there wasn't more than 80-90yds between the 1st and 3rd buck. The 2nd & 3rd were together....within 20yds of each other most of the time.


----------



## lostonetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is one a friend shot over Thanksgiving.. Not sure what he would score...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Enough.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

CaptPete said:


> *We are still waiting!!! *
> 
> Was out for 3 hrs yesterday morning trying to fill my last tag. It was a chilly 15*. Saw one(?) shortly after shooting time at about 100yd, but could tell what ist was. All I saw was yearling doe feed that through & bedded about 50yd from the stand.
> Hit the stand in the afternoon(the wind made it feel colder in the afternoon than it was in the morning)...got there about 3:30 and didn't see a thing until about 4:50. Had a little 8pt come through at roughly 60 yds. About 20 seconds behind him was another small buck. 10 seconds later had a 3rd small buck come through. Thought it was kind of odd that there more or less hanging together. They were never in a group, but there wasn't more than 80-90yds between the 1st and 3rd buck. The 2nd & 3rd were together....within 20yds of each other most of the time.


I will get some up tonight when I get home from the hunting lodge. Going to go out and film my dad tonight.

Can't believe the first part of bow season is already over for us. Kind of depressing. Seems like just yesterday I was sweating my butt off checking all of my cams.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hunted yesterday morning "Saturday"...Saw numerous deer including the 150-160" 9 running wild and had him coming until he got down wind....
Didn't hunt yesterday afternoon cause I was to busy...
Hunted this morning "Sunday" and for the farm I was on it was SLOW...Before the morning was over I saw 1 doe and 4 different bucks. 3 were little year and a half old bucks, nothing special at all...3rd was a 3.5 year old 8pt...I first saw him at about 600-700yds in the corn field...At first he looked good, and he was heading towards my end of the farm...Closer he got the smaller he got. Ended up at about 25-30yds and he might have been 130" gross...I let him slip on by...Grunted him back in then let him go by again...After he got out of sight I rattled and he came back in again and ended up going behind me...Waited and rattled again and he came back again. I decided at that point that if he showed up again I was gonna kill him because I was tired of looking at him, lol....Never saw him again after that.
I'm done for the year unless I can make it out again during the late season....Been an up & down season for me, seen some good deer, missed a B&C 10 "that I'm still sick about" and had some very frustrating days in the tree.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Only saw 2 deer all day today, and I was out from 11-5:30. They were both across the river, and I never got a good luck. Didn't even see anything at all on the drive home.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Filled a doe tag yesterday. Had 3 does followed by 4 bucks. Biggest being 110-115

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Saw numerous deer in un-plowed corn fields while driving home last night. I'll be sneaking out tomorrow after work for one last sit of first season. I'll probably put my any sex tag on a nice doe if she gives me a shot.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

This guy will get my attention for the second split. The late muzzy tag season is my favorite by far. It can be cold and miserable but you can't beat hunting over food sources once (if) the temps drop.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Killed an old guy two Saturdays ago just before sunrise chasing three does at full throttle. Not much bone for the books but it was a great hunt and had that weird feeling the whole morning on the way in that something was going to happen. Pictures are on the gopro camera and will get them up as soon as i figure out how switch format


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My dad had 5 bucks dogging a doe fawn tonight. He could of shot a 150 8pt but it was on neighbors side of fence so he didnt shoot. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

This one was cruising through our bean plot midday today.








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Those are a couple of nice bucks still roaming. I got one more day to kill something before the pumpkin patch take over for a couple weeks. Hope Thursday will be the day for me. I need some luck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> This one was cruising through our bean plot midday today.
> View attachment 1528716
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Kill him Saturday!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my buck.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

well decided buck 

congrads


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> well decided buck
> 
> congrads


Thanks hood!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice one!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great buck APA!! 4 more days to get it done and not really any time to sit. Got a ground brush blind built this afternoon for Saturday morning. Going to take out a guy that has never gone hunting before. I hope I can get him on something.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Great buck APA!! 4 more days to get it done and not really any time to sit. Got a ground brush blind built this afternoon for Saturday morning. Going to take out a guy that has never gone hunting before. I hope I can get him on something.


Thanks pinger! I'm pulling for you! Hope to see one ear or a bigger one down soon!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

I will let him post more but 4IDArcher got it done tonight on an AWESOME buck!! Good job man!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome! That's a dandy!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice bucks!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APA that's a dang good looking buck...I would have shot him too.
Znaint, tell ya boy congrats, that's a great buck.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Nice Deer guys!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Here's a few pics of my buck.



Great looking buck!!!(took you long enough to post them) Is his brow tine broken or did it grow that way???


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not broken, it's basically bent in half. Most likely injured it in velvet.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> APA that's a dang good looking buck...I would have shot him too.
> Znaint, tell ya boy congrats, that's a great buck.


Thanks jdaddy! I was thrilled to get an old buck like him on the last weekend before shotgun. That second tag will be reserved for a monster.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Appreciate all of the nice words!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well tonight was an awesome night on the stand. I saw 12 bucks and atleast that many doe. Hitting one of the only food plots still kind of green. 10 dink bucks all 1 1/2 or younger, 1 nice 2 1/2 year old 8 point and old man one ear. A little playful rattling and some half way following of the doe but mostly everyone was focused on feeding. As it got latter the wind calmed to nothing. A little buck pushed a tiny doe thru plot and in turn moved one ear into shooting lane. I ranged 51 yards, I normally wouldn't take that shot but calm with almost 20 deer feeding below me and only a few days left. I decided to take a breath and settle the pin. I had a V in a tree about 8 yards in front of me to shoot thru. I let the arrow fly. He jumped it a little but I heard it hit, sounded good.
I couldn't find the arrow and no blood at contact sight, so I backed out just to be safe. I keep replaying it in my head. Well it only took 3 years of hunting him to finally get a shot. Morning will put an end to things one way or the other and cant come fast enough. Oh and don't worry, I couldn't care less about the AT curse.

Hunt food if you got any, they are on full feed!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck pinger!!!! Really hope you got him!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks man, me too. It felt like I was shooting at a cow. Now I'm thinking that could be bad thing, with all that empty space maybe I missed vitals. Crap this night is going to suck!!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Here's a few pics of my buck.


Good looking buck.....congrats


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Thanks man, me too. It felt like I was shooting at a cow. Now I'm thinking that could be bad thing, with all that empty space maybe I missed vitals. Crap this night is going to suck!!!


Get some help if you can and take your time, good luck!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Another morning (5 hrs.) of fresh "COLD" air (13 degrees) & no deer, but it was a great morning, no wind, you could hear a pin drop.

A lot of fresh sign, fresh rubs all over the place & scrapes that have fresh dropping in them. 

Where are the deer ??????


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Another morning (5 hrs.) of fresh "COLD" air (13 degrees) & no deer, but it was a great morning, no wind, you could hear a pin drop.
> 
> A lot of fresh sign, fresh rubs all over the place & scrapes that have fresh dropping in them.
> 
> Where are the deer ??????


Do you have a good food source nearby?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the word pinger?!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

It's not looking good. I searched for arrow on plot with no luck and no blood. I decided to walk into timber where he went and found a solid looking blood trail. Followed it down and across the hills and across the old railroad tracks and down to river bottom swamp. Grass chest high and thick. Lost blood shortly after entering that. Searched the entire day with no luck. I set up cams in all his areas to see if he shows but will be back in there at sun up to continue stomping down grass. I'm sick guys, I hate it I wish I could go back and not shoot. Even though it looked like a good shot, if I knew he was gonna go into this stuff I wouldn't have shot. Good thing is we will be walking around that area come Saturday and hopefully find him if I don't the next two days.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man that sucks! I bet he's dead and you have walked by him. I have had that happen a couple times in thick nasty grass. Keep an eye on the crows.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah I kept thinking that I could almost walk over him and not know. I have a buddy that lives about 300 yards away from last blood. I told him to keep an eye out for me also. He lives in a house my uncle built in the timber. Sold it years ago and regrets it every day. Me too, I would love to own it again. He is the guy that got droptine shot it right by his house. Anyways I'm rambling, I'm going back in there tomorrow to try again. Have to sight in my new H&R ultra slug 20ga sometime, bought it for the youth and newbies I take hunting to use. Well and maybe for me if it can actually pattern good out to 150 like I have read it can.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally got a pic of triple beam in hard horn.








Talk about shrinkage from this pic.







He must have rubbed it all off.
Now if he can survive thru slug madness 2012.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Do you have a good food source nearby?


Everything is harvested around where I was hunting, but scored tonight at another place, pics as soon as I can get them posted.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Everything is harvested around where I was hunting, but scored tonight at another place, pics as soon as I can get them posted.


Awesome!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Finally got a pic of triple beam in hard horn.
> View attachment 1530453
> 
> 
> ...


Man he's young, gonna be a mega giant if he can survive the crazies.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

I spent the morning in NE Iowa at one of my "Hot Spots", 13 degrees, no wind & I figured that today would be the day. Low & be hold, 5 hrs. later I only saw 22 turkeys, a doe & 2 yearlings. So I drove home (1 1/2 hrs) & decided to try another spot because Saturday will be "Orange Army time".
I climbed in the stand at 4:40 PM & at 5:05 PM I had this 11 pt on the ground. I didn't have a complete pass thru (up to the vanes) but the Slick Trick Magnum did it job, 18 yard broadside shot took out the lungs & heart & watch him drop less than 100 yds away. Not my biggest, but after close to 80 hrs. in the stand, I am very happy.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job on getting it done. Nice buck


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations-you have earned this one. I will be attempting tomorrow afternoon b/4 orange army hits..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice buck, way to stick with it!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work!:darkbeer:


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone !!! 

It was a strange bow season, a lot of big bucks on the trail cams that disappeared (& never seen again), some days not even seeing a buck, 79 hours in the stand in 4 different Iowa Counties (compared to being in the stand for 10 min. last year).

He is for sure not the buck I had visioned of shooting at the start of bow season, but I am very happy & satisfied that I got him. There is always next year !!!!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

One ear update!!

I found him today. Alive and well. Watched him breed a doe. Bloody shoulders and all, hit him high like I thought. Ducked the shot a little. Well 1 1/2 days left to get it done. I will be back on stand shortly.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Pinger335 said:


> One ear update!!
> 
> I found him today. Alive and well. Watched him breed a doe. Bloody shoulders and all, hit him high like I thought. Ducked the shot a little. Well 1 1/2 days left to get it done. I will be back on stand shortly.


Glad you got an answer to whether he was down our not. Too bad you didn't find him on the ground, but at least you know.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah it was bitter sweet but now I can try and find him again and try and get another shot


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like he is one of those bucks that just won't die!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the buck, Gary! Good luck getting another crack at him Pinger!!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Ready for Saturday am. Cup of coffee on the deck and watch the neighbors chase whitetails... Literally.... I love my neighbors, they are great folks but watching the orange army is soooo entertaining! Hahahaha


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd say it's more frustrating than entertaining. I have about 10 bucks on my radar that I'd really hate to see get mowed down by desperate guys in their trucks.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I'd say it's more frustrating than entertaining. I have about 10 bucks on my radar that I'd really hate to see get mowed down by desperate guys in their trucks.


I know.. I am trying to stay positive... Hahahah. I have quite a few I hope make themselves scarce for a couple weeks at least. Luckily I don't get too much gang hunting right around me so that helps a little.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Znaint said:


> I know.. I am trying to stay positive... Hahahah. I have quite a few I hope make themselves scarce for a couple weeks at least. Luckily I don't get too much gang hunting right around me so that helps a little.


Haha I gotcha. Have you had any encounters with the big one you are after?


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha I gotcha. Have you had any encounters with the big one you are after?


Nope, just no time to get after him with a 4 month old in the house.. But that's ok, if he makes it through the season I will be after his sheds and then after him next year when I have a toddler rather than an infant at home. This season has been great so far w/ the opener buck and helping my buddy 4idarcher get on a great buck that I have been watching for years. Maybe late season will give me a chance to get after that giant but if not there is always next year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Znaint said:


> Nope, just no time to get after him with a 4 month old in the house.. But that's ok, if he makes it through the season I will be after his sheds and then after him next year when I have a toddler rather than an infant at home. This season has been great so far w/ the opener buck and helping my buddy 4idarcher get on a great buck that I have been watching for years. Maybe late season will give me a chance to get after that giant but if not there is always next year.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

I for one could use the break. I'm going to drive around late morning and check the public areas I hunt to see how pressured they get. That will decide if I get a late muzzy tag.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody out trying to fill their tag before doomsday?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I am!! Sitting in a brush blind I set up for kid during shotgun. On the same plot with one ear. I got a pic of him last night feeding here and I would be sick if I check cam tomorrow and he was here. 2 other shooters on plot well before dark also so might get a shot off.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck pinger!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Well anyone pull a rabbit out of the hat before the lead storm?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

To all the guys heading out in the morning, stay safe!


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

I passed couple 140- 145 " bucks , wait for 150 or over, none of them close enough for me to make a shoot. No buck for me now but I am lucky to caught a 27lb Bobcat last Monday ( 5 day before season close)


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I passed couple 140- 145 " bucks , wait for 150 or over, none of them close enough for me to make a shoot. No buck for me now but I am lucky to caught a 27lb Bobcat last Monday ( 5 day before season close)
> View attachment 1531769


Could we have AT's youngest member? Awesome!


----------



## Lovehunt11 (Sep 26, 2011)

It is 9 years old son picture, he shot a buck last year, a 22bl turkey last spring and a doe this year. We don't like go out for shotgun this year.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I passed couple 140- 145 " bucks , wait for 150 or over, none of them close enough for me to make a shoot. No buck for me now but I am lucky to caught a 27lb Bobcat last Monday ( 5 day before season close)
> View attachment 1531769


Awesome!! Congrats on the cat and your hunting buddy there!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lovehunt11 said:


> It is 9 years old son picture, he shot a buck last year, a 22bl turkey last spring and a doe this year. We don't like go out for shotgun this year.


Gotcha. Thought that pic was of you since you were saying "I" and "me".


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

My brother and cousin both scored today. You can't tell by the picture, but up close the racks are almost identical. Shot off same property, pretty sure they're brothers or father and son.


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

BP1992 said:


> Could we have AT's youngest member? Awesome!



Seriously... Passing on a "140-145" for a 150...?


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I passed couple 140- 145 " bucks , wait for 150 or over, none of them close enough for me to make a shoot. No buck for me now but I am lucky to caught a 27lb Bobcat last Monday ( 5 day before season close)
> View attachment 1531769



Sorry, wrong quote. Heck of a cat kid!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Lovehunt11 said:


> I passed couple 140- 145 " bucks , wait for 150 or over, none of them close enough for me to make a shoot. No buck for me now but I am lucky to caught a 27lb Bobcat last Monday ( 5 day before season close)
> View attachment 1531769


Congrats, I passed on one this year cause I didn't have a furbearer license and last year I had to pass a red fox cause of the same. I liked the way it was in KY if you had a hunting license and it was in season then it is legal.


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Znaint said:


> I know.. I am trying to stay positive... Hahahah. I have quite a few I hope make themselves scarce for a couple weeks at least. Luckily I don't get too much gang hunting right around me so that helps a little.


Scratch what I said about gang hunting.... WOW!! Must be the warm weather... Mobs are out in force...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully the fog is making it tough on them.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Hopefully the fog is making it tough on them.


X2! I was praying for a monsoon or ice storm...... Or anything else that would make it hard to get out.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Hopefully the fog is making it tough on them.


Unfortunately it's not in my area. I have been getting pictures texted to me all day. 2 in the 170-180 range, and one monster thats prolly over 220". 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Saw a lot of groups out in my area. Hopefully they left a few deer for the bow and late muzzy hunters out there. I did sneak in some time to get my muzzy sighted back in and some new strings on order.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm just hoping it actually gets cold for late muzzy season this year!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Gunners only took 2 Does where i've been Bowhunting & saw no Bucks. It's been a rough year on this property..


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Took the bow this morning for my first sit in a state park doe management hunt. Saw about a dozen doe and fawns there last week when I hung a stand there, but unfortunately some people decided to camp 75 yards from my stand last night. Didn't see any deer of course but heard about 25 gun shots surrounding the park during the first 3 hours of light


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well we got 4 doe off farm today. I should state 4 shots 4 dead deer. Sounded like WW3 across the river. We just sit in bow stands and thin the doe herd during shotgun seasons, of course we do have buck tags also but very rarely fill those. We have higher standards for guns.

Last night of bow season update; I saw 6 young deer and 1 pretty nice 8 point at last light. Old one ear showed up an hour after legal light according to camera. Maybe I can end that quest in the morning


----------



## rangerup! (May 8, 2012)

2 nice bucks down on our farm today... even with the warm weather..great year all around..


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

rangerup! said:


> 2 nice bucks down on our farm today... even with the warm weather..great year all around..


Pics?


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

rangerup! said:


> 2 nice bucks down on our farm today... even with the warm weather..great year all around..


Man law voilation!!!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

This fog is awesome! Hopefully warm temps and no snow now will equal great late season hunting.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I shot this one yesterday on public ground. Sat in tree all day and saw 4 bucks 20 does. This buck came out of nowhere and I had about 5 seconds to decide to shoot or not. Looked good enough to me so I dumped him. Had a good time.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Spent the last morning of bow season playing with the hinge in the timber. Buck tagged out, but had 3 come by and one doe. Doe stayed behind thick stuff and never offered a shot. Did have some fun on the way out. The Stan's first kill:


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice buck liv congrats!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot this one yesterday on public ground. Sat in tree all day and saw 4 bucks 20 does. This buck came out of nowhere and I had about 5 seconds to decide to shoot or not. Looked good enough to me so I dumped him. Had a good time.
> 
> View attachment 1532627
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it looks like the orange army was a lot more successful today...


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure sounded like it in my area. Holly cow I should have bought some stock in ammo companies!!


----------



## greekhawk (Dec 18, 2010)

Pinger335 said:


> Sure sounded like it in my area. Holly cow I should have bought some stock in ammo companies!!


I think I will next year.......my brother said he unloaded his gun at 14 deer and missed, I asked how the heck could you miss at a herd of deer.......... He replied they were in a dead run at 75 yards...... My answer your dumb!!!!! 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I had a year I don't think I'll ever be able to repeat. 

I shot deer or could have every time I went out (and u know I hunt all season)

No buck 4 me yet, but with so many big bucks dead from CWD, I really dont care> I like the smaller and better tasting types<anyway

it seemed the CWD killed off all the nice big bucks outback but I still had a few hundred does over the levee to shoot/thin out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope you mean EHD hood, if it's CWD the state could be in trouble.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

ok..I been in the garage alday making jerky and drinking my favorite mixed drink


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha it's ok mr. Hood, sorry to hear you had a frustrating season.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

It was dead where we were at today. Nobody was hunting. I bet I only heard 25 shots which ie basically 5 deer it seems lol. The hunting was horrible as were relying on others for our spots to work out. I finally did 2 slow pushes through the timber and chased around 40 by buddy but the biggest was a 130 so he didnt. Shoot.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Serriously the orange boys are killin me... I am all for anyone going out and getting a nice deer time in or no, bow, shotgun, muzzelloader whatever floats your boat.. I put A TON of time in on managment and food plots cameras etc in my area, I know 99% of the usual deer and have a pretty good feel for thier movements etc. That said I watched a mob drive a section just by me and watched one poster unload his gun 3 times on flat out running deer, RUN back to the truck, Get more ammo go back and fire off another 10-15 rounds on another group..... I am fairly sure he hit nothing but air but still. Drove by thier place later on and there is the gang having some beers and butchering 3 TINY bucks.... 2 1.5yr olds that I know and 1 that may have had spots this spring... Again I am all for taking a deer you are happy with whatever the size but c'mon.... Anyway, rant over and I do feel a little better and congrats to anyone who took the shotgun out and made a good shot on a deer you are happy to have!


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

I really wish Iowa would outlaw "the drive" running deer mile after mile with a truck and then jumping out and blasting it, is more of a drive by shooting than sport. Also, dangerous


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Its not honorable or ethical. It amazes me that people fly through fields chasing deer. No DNR anywhere.
Thats why I go late muzzleloader now.....


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm glad some people like to drive deer. It helps keep the deer moving around so us sitters
can shoot them.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

My "Orange Army" buck

Some of you have probably seen my main post, but for those that have not: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1902063


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats again!

Pics just keep flying in from the guys in their trucks.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Kruck5 said:


> I really wish Iowa would outlaw "the drive" running deer mile after mile with a truck and then jumping out and blasting it, is more of a drive by shooting than sport. Also, dangerous


That is illegal. Technically the way the law is written driving anywhere in a vehicle after a deer could be a violation.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

hawkeyestate said:


> That is illegal. Technically the way the law is written driving anywhere in a vehicle after a deer could be a violation.


Illegal, yes....DNR almost never will enforces unless they personally see it and its very hard to see it when you never leave the office during shotgun season. I've made numerous calls about roadhunters and even provided plate number. Or calls about guys driving them with ATVs. Nothing gets done about it. Even the sheriff won't respond to my calls about guns driving around with their muzzles hanging out the window.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

GOBLE4ME said:


> My "Orange Army" buck
> 
> Some of you have probably seen my main post, but for those that have not: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1902063


Congrats again!! That is an outstanding buck


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. I despise 99% of shotgun hunters. Always have always will. But there is a reason we have pope and young and they dont. Fair chase.
That being said, I go up north every year with the guys for first season shotgun. We all have the time of our lives. Get away from everything for three days. Drink some beer and shoot some deer. We have rules and guidelines though. None are written out on paper but its all understood you dont wound deer, u hunt ethically. You dont shoot young deer. 
We had a lot of fun this year, and everyone will have their fair share of venison for the year.

Here is my shotgun buck. Got him sunday morning in the fog. Green scored 157


----------



## whitetailbowman (Dec 3, 2010)

anybody have any info on the supposed new state record typical?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I submitted a pic of T11 standing over a trophy rock to their contest and got 2nd place in November. Free rocks coming my way baby!!


----------



## drop_tine (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Now that's some trash!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats a good one!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that's a happy hunter. Love it!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## eyeshyed11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

You guys hear some hunters found 2 bodies in the woods assumed to be the missing girls form Evansdale? Not what I would want to walk across while hunting.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just read that last night. They said in article that hunters solve allot of cases as they walk thru timber areas. I hope they can use the bodies to find who ever did it and then leave them in the timber to waste away. Horrible thing but family can have some closure.

Only thing people found in my area of state were allot of deer dead with 22 bullets in them. Didn't even cut racks off the bucks, just shot them to kill something. Some people.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Found in the woods i hunt. Pretty erie feeling

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sweet buck!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope their are trail cams out in timber and caught the person or people that did this!!!


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Always lots if traffic thru the parkIm sure it happened at night. I've never seen cameras on the public but Im not saying there are none. Guess we'll see at 4 if they were on public or bordering private. Gravel road leading down to the ground is a dead end

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I can't wait to be able to use my late muzzleloader tag.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Reit38 said:


> Found in the woods i hunt. Pretty erie feeling
> 
> sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


Dang.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the bucks, guys!! Sad about those girls though. But at least the wondering about their whereabouts is over and they can get some sort of closure.


----------



## Reit38 (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like within 100Yd of one of our stands we were in this weekend 

sent from my cellular device using tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Everybody must be waiting for second season to end like me.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Everybody must be waiting for second season to end like me.


Yep

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, I got out Friday while it was safe and hung a couple of stands closer to bedding areas in case the weather trends are like last winter....found 2 sheds from last year in here, so that's a definitely a good sign for late season. Also scouted an edge off a cut cornfield on a different farm and found a great fence crossing/entrance trail in a low spot...put up my last set of sticks there, will come in with a stand the night I hunt it. Chomping at the bit to get back out.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I got this fella this afternoon after missing a giant. Shot at 30 yards with my encore.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody use a heater body suit? Thinking about getting one for those cold late season days.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Anybody use a heater body suit? Thinking about getting one for those cold late season days.


It would actually have to get cold out first  i hope the weather changes for you guys. This warm weather and no snow in the lower counties suck. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Heater Suits are awesome. I love mine.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> It would actually have to get cold out first  i hope the weather changes for you guys. This warm weather and no snow in the lower counties suck.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Oh believe me it's plenty cold up near Minnesota in the open country already!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Well my friends group was hunting right nw of Griswold here and killed a monster. The kid, whos name i will not reveal, has only deer hunted once and
was going to go duck hunting Satruday morning before my classmate convinced him to go. Guess he made the right choice. Seen the deer in person. Easily 180s +


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres another when we seen it


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Little snow sure would help!! I'm not looking forward to sitting out this late season, but I have to try. Lots of good bucks got killed during gun seasons around here but cams still showing me a few possible shooters. Old one ear has dropped of the radar but he has for the past 3 years during gun seasons so not real worried. I would really like another shot at him. Only thing making me go out, really.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That's a stud! Congrats to the lucky hunter


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprised a pic of the 235 incher killed in Lee county hasn't popped up on here yet. I'd post it but can't figure out how to off my phone. He's a beast.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Monster! Some people have all the luck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SJunior said:


> Suprised a pic of the 235 incher killed in Lee county hasn't popped up on here yet. I'd post it but can't figure out how to off my phone. He's a beast.


I can post it. Will send you a pm.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

If this weather holds, I'm gonna be tryin again after shotgun.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

That woulda been a nice deer next year! ........................Cause he sure is nice this year.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

The sheds off him last year were over 200 inches also.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep thats a good one. Ready for late season here. Hope temps drop and the snow starts flying. Get them on their feet!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres another that was killed in Lewis Iowa, north of Griswold about 8 miles.
213 or something IDK


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Getting some cams and corn out to see if anything is moving during shooting light and brushing in a new blind as well. I have decided it will be a "bow only" year. Muzzleloader is staying in the case.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

That's it, I'm moving to Iowa! Wow!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow!!!



Darn !!!!! Now That's a Good One !!!!! Congrats to the Shooter !!!! :wink:


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

wbates said:


> Well my friends group was hunting right nw of Griswold here and killed a monster. The kid, whos name i will not reveal, has only deer hunted once and
> was going to go duck hunting Satruday morning before my classmate convinced him to go. Guess he made the right choice. Seen the deer in person. Easily 180s +
> View attachment 1540995


Sorry couldnt edit. This deer was killed over in the Grant area. Half the people who got the text was told it was nw of griswold. My bad, the truth is it was killed 
by Grant. Congrats to the lucky hunter. Hope I didnt confuse anybody


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Giants giants giants!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Unbelievable the size of these bucks!!!!!


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Are them the largest crab claws ever!?! WOWZER. (Jealous)


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn, that 235" buck looks like he has some moose genetics - looks more like paddles than antlers.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

I see probaly 100 deer tonight at sunset feeding in the fields tonight.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone seeing any 2nd rut activity?


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone seeing any 2nd rut activity?


Got to see the deer first !!!!

Spent 4 hrs. yesterday morning roaming around the woods (3 different parcels of private land), a ton of trails & beds in the snow, but did not see a deer. Only heard 2 orange army shots & they were a long way away.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well hopefully they sit tight for 2 more days.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Hunted in a state park doe management hunt (archery only) this morning. Ended up seeing probably 15+ deer, a record for me. Two 3 year olds around 130. Couldn't get a shot off because by the time the big does got into range there were too many eyes too close to draw. One of the bigger bucks was following the does pretty intently


----------



## Crane (Jan 28, 2003)

If you bowhunt during late season muzzleloader season are you required by law to wear orange? The regulations appear to say you only have to wear orange if you are muzzleloading.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

No, you are not required to wear orange when bowhunting the during late season. 
Also for those are using blinds during late muzzleloader, the 12" orange square is ONLY require during the 2 shotgun seasons. Direct quote from the regs: _"No person shall use a blind for hunting deer during the regular shotgun deer seasons unless such blind exhibits a solid blaze orange marking with a minimum of 144 square inches visible in all directions."_


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow!!!


What a beast!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone seeing any 2nd rut activity?


I saw a small buck on my way to work the other morning running around with his nose to ground in a field. Didn't see any other deer but he was searching for a doe


----------



## whitetailbowman (Dec 3, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread, I just figured this would be the best place to ask this. I'm planning on hunting Iowa in the next couple of years (have 2 points now) and will probably have to hunt public. My question is have any of you guys hunted the new walk in areas in the IHAP program? If so was it heavily pressured? What public areas would be the best for a good chance at a 150 or better buck? I know zones 4 and 5 are the best and most popular and I would have to have at least 3 points to draw there, probably 4. From my research I think zone 8 has as big or bigger bucks than any where in the state, would it take 3 points to draw there as well? Any info or help from my fellow ATer;s would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well the last of the desperate orange army have been run off my farm. Only had about 40 trucks drive the gravel road today looking for an easy shot. Now to get the cams ready to see who is left to hunt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally no more shotguns! Hope there is something left to hunt, wish I could get out this week but I'll have to wait for the weekend.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be back out this weekend! Decent chance for snow Wednesday night into Thursday and then much colder! Perfect


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I did see a 3 1/2 year old trailing/pushing a doe tonight on the edge of town. Good thing the guys walking around mine without permission didn't see the 30 deer standing in cemetery or might have had some shot up head stones. I really love some of the responses when I confront people. "Well it's the last day and nobody was even hunting out here" I didn't even know how to respond to that one and then ask for a ride back to their truck, Classic


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, some people.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like we had two nice 8pts move in. This is the smaller of the two. The other one was naturally out in daylight yesterday but no pic yet.








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a dandy!! I love big 8s


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't checked my cams since thanksgiving weekend, hopefully something like that has moved in!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

A buddy of mine hunting tonight saw a half rack buck and his brother who was just walking around his acreage found a shed antler. Not the same farm, about 50 miles apart. I will have to keep an eye on trail pics and see if they are dropping already.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Snow storm coming through Wednesday night!!!! Gonna be a good weekend for some late season action!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't been on here much. Looks like some good bucks are still going down. I can't wait to make it back out tomorrow with the bow. I also can buy a late muzzleloader buck tag but not sure if I'm going to or not.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I kind of hope the snow misses us, big snow pushes all my deer that I'm hunting to the big woods.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> I kind of hope the snow misses us, big snow pushes all my deer that I'm hunting to the big woods.


Just the opposite happens with my spot. haha


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone been out? I'm thinking about trying it tomorrow.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing. Maybe after the storm will be better


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

We'll this snow will kill my spots, might not even bother buying a tag now.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> We'll this snow will kill my spots, might not even bother buying a tag now.


That may just be the craziest thing I have ever read on archerytalk.  If there is a will, there is a way..... You remember hoskins big sheds........Public. Lots of it with a lot of good deer near you.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha just lacking a little motivation, not as fired up about it as I am in October and November. There's no way I could make it out there right now with this dang cold I got today. I'll probably still get a tag though...lol.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I went out yesterday morning and sat till 10:00 on a thick South Facing cedar thicket, thinking some deer might be getting ready to take cover. Didn't see a thing. Last night saw some in the fields but couldn't get out. Weather is favorable, if you aren't seeing anything over the next 5 days, need to go door knocking.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well no hunting for awhile for me, today I got a 102 temp and a nasty sore throat and cough. Ugh


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Well no hunting for awhile for me, today I got a 102 temp and a nasty sore throat and cough. Ugh


That is a poor excuse, real men would go anyway (LOL) !!! 

Hope you get feeling better so you can get out before the season is over.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> That is a poor excuse, real men would go anyway (LOL) !!!
> 
> Hope you get feeling better so you can get out before the season is over.


Haha thanks man!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APA - I had that 2 weeks ago and still have a cough that is slowly getting better. Nasty crap, good luck.

Well pulled cards and have 2 possible shooters.
First 1 not 100% on. Might have to see it and decide. Second is a dang nice 8 point, that is new to area.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Pinger335 said:


> APA - I had that 2 weeks ago and still have a cough that is slowly getting better. Nasty crap, good luck.
> 
> Well pulled cards and have 2 possible shooters.
> First 1 not 100% on. Might have to see it and decide. Second is a dang nice 8 point, that is new to area.
> ...


First one is a shooter I would say but can't tell if his right side is intact or not. This late I would let him walk if he was busted. Both look like shooters to me!


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)

Shot Nov 26th waited till the end this year. Scored 159 with the busted tine. My biggest to date. Maybe I'll get lucky during LM with all this snow.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Heard of a few good ones going down tonight. This weekend should be great. Wish I had a buck tag. Need to buy a farm I guess.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks pinger! Couple of solid shooters you got there, that 8 is really nice! Hope you stick him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Speuboy said:


> View attachment 1548595
> 
> 
> Shot Nov 26th waited till the end this year. Scored 159 with the busted tine. My biggest to date. Maybe I'll get lucky during LM with all this snow.


Thats a stud! Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> Heard of a few good ones going down tonight. This weekend should be great. Wish I had a buck tag. Need to buy a farm I guess.


Buy one up here by me, I'll manage it for you lol.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Well no hunting for awhile for me, today I got a 102 temp and a nasty sore throat and cough. Ugh


Sounds to me like someone's Va-jay-jay is hurting...lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Sounds to me like someone's Va-jay-jay is hurting...lol


Haha I know I know, I felt like utter crap yesterday. Luckily I feel completely better today. Looks like I will be getting out sooner than I expected!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Got out way too late tonight. Was walking the waterway down to the creek, saw two deer on the creek. Walked about 50 yards more, there were 4 more. Stood there about 200 yds from the first two for about an hour. Ended up seeing 23 between that picked cornfield and the neighbors beans, including the big ten I have been watching. Going to get out EARLY in the am and try not to freeze.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Got this guy last night with a muzzle loader. Didn't get any decent pics of him in the field so sorry about the picture in the back of the truck. Got a couple pics of him late September but didn't see him again until last night.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

petersonbucks said:


> Got this guy last night with a muzzle loader. Didn't get any decent pics of him in the field so sorry about the picture in the back of the truck. Got a couple pics of him late September but didn't see him again until last night.


Awesome deer. Congrats!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

petersonbucks said:


> Got this guy last night with a muzzle loader. Didn't get any decent pics of him in the field so sorry about the picture in the back of the truck. Got a couple pics of him late September but didn't see him again until last night.


Nice, what did he score?


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice bucks!!! oughtta be a good weekend to hunt!:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

petersonbucks said:


> Got this guy last night with a muzzle loader. Didn't get any decent pics of him in the field so sorry about the picture in the back of the truck. Got a couple pics of him late September but didn't see him again until last night.


Wow what a stud!!


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

BP1992 said:


> Nice, what did he score?


He grossed out a little over 170", wish I would have gotten some better pictures. He has nice beams tine length and mass just a solid deer.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome job bud!! Very cool deer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Think I found my number 2 buck out feeding in an open field tonight. It was either him or a similar one that has a smaller body. Going out there tomorrow evening, seems like it will almost be too easy if someone else doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good luck APA

Put a kid out in the blind tonight. He called me at 4 saying he hit a monster and then again at 4:30 saying the buck is back in plot feeding. He is unable to pull his crossbow back by himself, so I headed his direction. Right before I got to plot he txt that a hawk scared the deer off. I double timed across the corn field and into blind. To my surprise with in 5 min here came all the deer back in. Well all but the buck he shot at. I found bolt/arrow after last light - clean miss.

I pulled sd card to see what this monster of a buck looked like and it was the tall 10 point from my earlier post. Would have cool to see the kid get him, but the deer came back once. Maybe tomorrow night. 

Good luck to all still trying to fill a tag!!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Someone needs to come over to my area and whack the deer on the head and tell them it's cold and snowy....so come on out! Hunted a cedar thicket this AM until 11:00, then alfalfa last two hours. Only saw 4 does. Didn't see squat out in the fields driving home tonight.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well the kid got the job done tonight!!! Not as big as the one he missed last night but I nice buck. He is super happy


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet! I didn't get out, too much Christmas stuff going on. Did drive by my spot and saw another shooter, need to get out there soon.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Starting to pick up at our farm. 18 does and 7 bucks came out tonight. 130 was biggest. only a matter of time. The first night 12 does and 3 bucks came out. This is all my dad hunting. I haven't hunted at all. no tags.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, now time for me to get out there and try to get one myself. Not many shooters around, but never know what might come by. Won't be until after Christmas but excited to sit again.

Hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday and God bless


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Checked cards last night and low and behold, my #1 was on camera on the 17th right under my stand for 15 minutes at 5:00 pm. Also saw my #2 out in a field feeding. Good to know they made it! Deer are SPOOKY! Scared of their own shadow.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like second shotgun season around me, with all of the orange, deer drives, and blasting. Looking like I'm going to have to look for greener pastures.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Can't wait to get back to Iowa after the holidays and get in the woods. Hopefully there will be some bucks on my cams.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Need to have a little warm weather. This snow is super crunchy. The deer can hear you from a mile away.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## Wapsiguy (May 25, 2007)

Shot this guy last Friday the 21st. Great night to be out. Saw quite a few deer and a few smaller bucks.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a stud. Great deer. Congrats


----------



## 2eagles (Jan 16, 2010)

I got this one on Black Friday on my friends property in southern IA. We looked through trail cam pics and found several of him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet bucks guys!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Solid 8 point right there. Nice job


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

petersonbucks said:


> Got this guy last night with a muzzle loader. Didn't get any decent pics of him in the field so sorry about the picture in the back of the truck. Got a couple pics of him late September but didn't see him again until last night.


Stud. Congrats


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the bucks guys


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Did some looking around tonight...glad I didn't hunt, lot of empty fields. Found some beans with a hand full in it.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Pulled a cam from my grannies. Looks like two are there every night. Hope the ole man heads down there to try to shoot one soon. Otherwise I might have some sheds to find.























Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice bucks, take your ole man out after one of those pigs


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

My personal thoughts are with the full moon shining on this snow we just received has them moving later. I was out last Saturday afternoon and was surprised at how light it still was in the timber at quitting time. I was able to see deer at 60 yds when normally I can't see them at 15yds unless they are moving.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Was in stand at 2:30 this afternoon. It started snowing about 3:00. Next to no movement. 14 does, a small 8, and a spike. I think Pete has it right with the full moon, on the way home there were deer feeding out in the fields about 6:00 so they must be waiting until after dark to get moving. Was weird that the snow didn't get them moving tho.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

If seeing 16 does is your definition of 'next to no' movement, I want to be in the stand with you on your off days at least. I took a doe last night with the muzzy for meat. I still have a couple bow doe tags I may try to fill if my schedule allows.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I just haven't been motivated to get out there lately. Will probably give it a go this weekend though.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Altiman94 said:


> If seeing 16 does is your definition of 'next to no' movement, I want to be in the stand with you on your off days at least. I took a doe last night with the muzzy for meat. I still have a couple bow doe tags I may try to fill if my schedule allows.


Yeah it's a pretty good property so I see good numbers. Usually 30+ with 5 or so being bucks, but I've been after 3 specific bucks all season. Just can't seem to cross paths inside of 60 yards. Thought the snow might be the ticket today. Usually brings em out.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Ate crow and got permission to hunt some totally different land today, glassed tonight....looking like I'll be able to put something together. Need one night with a NW wind before I decide on set up. Going to stick cameras up in my old trusty but dead spots and monitor those for plan B and C.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

4 Does & 5 Bucks this afternoon at 4pm. Forky & Forky with 1 horn, small 8, 1 horned with 5 points & a 6. Could have shot any of the bucks at less than 20 yds & 2 of the Does. 1st deer I have seen since end of Nov..


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I am going to try to get out Sunday morning and shoot a turkey with my bow then hopefully off to the tree armed with a doe tag in the afternoon. I mainly want to get out to play with my new camera. My dad saw a big buck tonight that shed one side. The neighbors shot a huge buck that had one 6pt side. It popped off when it fell down and they put a doe tag on it. sucks.......


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1 horn 5 & just the rack of an 8 with both sides.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Not a bow kill, but muzzy is the next best thing.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Glassed last night and wouldn't ya know it...four muzzy hunters just finished a drive through the little creek bottom at prime time. They got 1 doe and said 16 deer were blown out of here. Another spot screwed.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

slicer said:


> Glassed last night and wouldn't ya know it...four muzzy hunters just finished a drive through the little creek bottom at prime time. They got 1 doe and said 16 deer were blown out of here. Another spot screwed.


Well, unless I completely read the regs wrong, party hunting is only allowed in both shotgun season and the January Antlerless (page 23). I would have called DNR to confirm.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a fun hunt tonight, had probably 60 deer go by within how range. Biggest were 140" and 120", both just a little young. Also had 2 shed bucks go by. I should have filled my doe tag, but I wasn't feeling it. Heater body suit was worth it's weight in gold tonight.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Stryder said:


> Well, unless I completely read the regs wrong, party hunting is only allowed in both shotgun season and the January Antlerless (page 23). I would have called DNR to confirm.


Pretty sure they can still push for each other. You just can't shoot a deer and have another guy tag it.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Stryder said:


> Well, unless I completely read the regs wrong, party hunting is only allowed in both shotgun season and the January Antlerless (page 23). I would have called DNR to confirm.


They weren't party hunting. They were doing a deer drive. Big difference. Party hunting is being able to share tags. You shoot a buck and I tag it is party hunting. 

You cant party hunt during late muzz but you can do deer drives as long as nobody is tagging someone elses deer. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

So I read correctly, but misinterpretted what they were doing. Easy enough. Thanks for clarification :beer:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad had a good one coming in tonight but he held up 60 yards out. Too bad I wasn't there with the muzzy. A couple of 170's have been spotted the last few days so the big boys are moving good.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I'm thinking old one year has dropped early. What do you think?


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

My buddy & I were out Saturday afternoon and I shot another double(sorry no pics....I know, no pics or it didn't happen). I smoked a doe at 15 yd. She ran 10 yd., stomped her foot twice and tipped over. 15 minutes later had 2 more does come through and gave me a 20yd quartering away shot...thought I smoked her also, but I could see my arrow sticking out of her(the nocturnal nock was glowing bright). She ran about 50 yds and stopped....thought she was going down right there. She spooked with the other 20 deer and lost sight of her. We gutted and hauled the 1st doe back to the truck, then started tracking the 2nd one. After about 300yds we saw the red nocturnal moving slowly through the timber about 100yds a head of us. We backed out, went back the next morning and found her about 50yd from where we last saw the nock the night before. If it hadn't of been for that nocturnal glowing bright we would have pushed her farther and wouldn't have even known we were pushing her. During the "autopsy" I found I didn't even penetrate the rib cage, which really surprised me. I actually thought the arrow stopped because it hit the offside shoulder/ leg. She must have turned just as I released. The arrow slide right along the ribs and came out in front of leg on the same side. The only thing I can think of is I must have cut the main artery going to the leg causing her to bleed out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy new year guys! Hope everyone fills their tags that still has them!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a bunch of does go by tonight, but no good bucks. Next weekend will be it for me, first doe by will get whacked.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My yard yesterday as they came & raided my Bird Feeders. 8 total & I am legal to Bowhunt my property but I just can't get into shooting a Doe. Nothing wrong with it, but I've killed nearly 50 Archery Does in my Bowhunting career & I guess i'm getting soft in my old age. HAts off to those taking Doe or Buck though & good luck the rest of the season still with tags..


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My dad missed a PIG tonight. His bullet must not of seated well as it just fizzled when he shot. I guess he has 9 days to get it done. I took a little drive tonight. Didn't see any bucks...


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Back in the game, got 8 does and 2 bucks doing the same thing two nights in a row. Big one might be a shooter, going to set up tomorrow for an up close and personal and decide when I see him. Hope to set up without blowing them out....small area.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I saw 1 ear today at 20 yards on my walk back to truck this morning. He just stood there and then trotted off. Probably with his tongue sticking out. I saw 5 small bucks and 1 pretty nice 10 point. I almost pulled the trigger when I looked at his brow tines and recognized him. Looked at pics on cam and glad I made the right decision.
This is what he looked like today, front buck







And here he is when he shows his potential








Glad I didn't screw up and kill Unicorn


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgot to say 1 ear has no antlers!!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Slow tonight but got a doe before close.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I went in to the new spot, popped up snow blind up against an old grain wagon and old farm junk at 10:00AM......had a doe 100 yards away scoot out of there, did not see anything else bust out.....Went back in to hunt at 3:00 and nothing came up out of there tonight....after 3 or 4 consecutive nights of 10 coming out of there. Get back to my truck and see some bodies coming through that area in the pitch dark. What a %&^*('d up season it has been around here. No movement/nocturnal movement/inconsistent.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Bow season pretty well wrapped up for me.Was hoping to get out this weekend, but work ruins my plans again. Eating my any sex tag. I'll fill 3-4 doe tags in the rifle season to help the landowner as part of our agreement... so at least I will put meat in the freezer. 

Congrats to all to the awesome deer taken this year and I can't wait until next season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sucks that the season ends on a thursday, makes it tough on us weekend warriors.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Hunted some public ground last night. Seen more deer there than I have all late muzzleloader on private ground.
I have yet to see any of my hitlisters. Seen a big spike last night, which is the first buck ive seen since shotgun season.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Checked cams this morning. 1 ok buck, 1 half rack and 10+ shed bucks. My season is over, unless I get a chance to take a buddy out that has never hunted before. I will have to make sure it is a doe before I give the green light.

I guess I will try for some yotes. It has been fun following along with everyones highs and lows this season. Till next season!! God Bless


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Cousin found a massive 10pt set of sheds in the silage pile this morning. Had fresh blood on them. I'll see them next weekend, so I'll get some pics. I'm definitely going to have to get 100% check heads before pulling the trigger on some late does.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hope you guys use this thread to show off sheds that you find!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I checked out the farm I hunted some during first season but didn't see much then. Apparently its a better late season spot there was a lot of sign on it so I hunted there instead of my original plan. Ended up seeing a group of deer in the neighbors field including a 150ish ten. Tomorrow is the last at-bat for me this season so I may cross my fingers and see if I can get permission on the neighbors for one night. Worth a shot anyways


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I'm done, blew my chance to fill my doe tag last night. Hit her too low apparently.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I ate my tag this year but i am happy that my younger brother shot his first deer with a bow this year.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Sat in a turkey blind all afternoon..........Felt stupid. Watched about 50 birds on other end of the field all night. Needed a rifle lol. Saw a few deer. Taking Thursday off and going for a doe somewhere. Either northern or Southern, Ia. Haven't decided yet..


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Finally, finally shot a small doe with my bow yesterday morning and then went muzzle loader hunting with a small group of guys and killed another doe with the ProHunter. It's been a pretty tough season for me to kill anything this year but at last I have some meat. Hope I can get one more by Thursday.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Anybody gone coyote hunting this year?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a few hours left, good luck to the guys trying to beat the clock!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was out this morning with intent to take a any mature deer, buck or doe. I had a chip shot at a mature doe and decided to let her go. Congrats all of those who had a good year. For me, well there is always the anticipation of next year.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

wbates said:


> Anybody gone coyote hunting this year?


Ive been out a few times, both calling and pushing. Coyote numbers seem to be down a bit to me. Im in southwest Iowa, what county are you from?


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

All those big bucks, I think I am going to Iowa next season.


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

will post pics (after work) of the sheds my mom found on the road monday night its a matched pair one on the edge of the road and the other near the ditch did a fast (first time measureing) and he was about 50 in on each side


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

It's over for me....no big ones to hang on the wall. Saw at least a dozen nice bucks running single file across a pasture, too far away. If half survive, next year should produce some good bucks. Time to process the meat......six in the freezer for this year. At 4-to-5 dollars a pound for lean ground beef, I'll put over $1000 of meat away for the season.


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys, only 262 days until opening day of 2013 bow season! :thumbs_up


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just wondering how long the wait was going to be. Thanks!! 

Can't wait to get out and start getting food plots ready. Happy down time fellas


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lets sum up my season!*

Heres the summary from my season, had about a 140 inch duck my string on thanksgiving day and shot right over top of him. went out late season with the bow and muzzel loader, first time getting out decided to just take the bow and had a decent buck about 70 yards behind me.. darn. finally I shot a nice doe on dec 30 with my muzzel loader self filming.







My daughter loves deer







Sheds my mom found:


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

*Late Season Buck with the T/C*

Finally got my buck this year on the 9th. Nothing like waiting til the end to have some luck finally go my way. I went walking around after work on Wednesday hoping to bump some deer out of some draws or find some out feeding. Well, I saw a deer out feeding in an overgrown field as I was walking up to a heavily treed fence row. I tried to sneak up to the fence but she heard me on the crunchy leaves but couldn't make me out. So, we're at a standoff and some other deer started getting nervous when this buck comes walking around the hill. I couldn't believe what I was seeing! I had given up on having a chance at a buck and was just wanting some meat. I cocked the hammer and lined him up in the cross hairs. He was facing me and slightly quartering to. I knew I had to make it happen fast since the other deer were nervous. I had a small opening in the branches and as soon as he stopped I squeezed the trigger. All I saw was smoke and then could make out the white flags waving bye. I quickly reloaded crossed the fence and put a primer in not knowing if I made a good hit or missed. I made it to where I thought he was standing but couldn't find any blood. I walked in the direction they ran looking for any sign at all and the further I walked the more I questioned myself. I went about 60 yds or so and was about to give up when I looked 10 yds ahead of me and there he laid. I must have said "Thank you, God!!" 50 times. This is my first buck with muzzleloader and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck, congrats! Love the palmation!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congrats again Brotha!! Great Buck!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks boys! I've been wanting a buck with some cool mass and this guy has it. At the taxidermist now. Gonna be a long wait but I'm getting the rack from him until he's ready for it.


----------



## jepcho (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I'm new to archery talk and I just saw this Iowa thread tonight. My year wasnt too bad. Filled an antlerless tag with my bow on a big doe, came close on a nice buck but not close enough. Shot this buck during shotgun season. Then finished with another big doe late muzzle season with the CVA. Glad to see this thread and hope to get to know some of you.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, nice deer Brian. Congrats.

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jepcho said:


> Well I'm new to archery talk and I just saw this Iowa thread tonight. My year wasnt too bad. Filled an antlerless tag with my bow on a big doe, came close on a nice buck but not close enough. Shot this buck during shotgun season. Then finished with another big doe late muzzle season with the CVA. Glad to see this thread and hope to get to know some of you.
> View attachment 1568058


Great buck!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

jepcho said:


> Well I'm new to archery talk and I just saw this Iowa thread tonight. My year wasnt too bad. Filled an antlerless tag with my bow on a big doe, came close on a nice buck but not close enough. Shot this buck during shotgun season. Then finished with another big doe late muzzle season with the CVA. Glad to see this thread and hope to get to know some of you.
> View attachment 1568058


Great Buck and welcome to AT!


----------



## jepcho (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah I was pretty happy with him. Gross scored 144 with a broken G3. We figure he would've been every bit of 153.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great buck. I wonder if the broken matched the other G3, still a great buck and welcome.


----------



## jepcho (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it would have. Actually all the other points were a little bigger on the left side than the right. So it should've at least matched.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

A friend of mine shot a behemoth with a muzzle loader. He won't allow pics or they'd be here for ya. He scored it at 242 I taped it at 240.5 I wish I could get and post pictures because it is an awesome buck. But I have to respect his wishes. I also heard there was a 244-246 entered in the whitetail challenge in Manchester last weekend. That's some pretty big deer!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome! Hope to see some pics sometime!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

jepcho said:


> Well I'm new to archery talk and I just saw this Iowa thread tonight. My year wasnt too bad. Filled an antlerless tag with my bow on a big doe, came close on a nice buck but not close enough. Shot this buck during shotgun season. Then finished with another big doe late muzzle season with the CVA. Glad to see this thread and hope to get to know some of you.
> View attachment 1568058


Awesome buck congrats!!


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Some pretty good bucks taken this year. Now it's time to day dream about the rut for another 9 months.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Personally I was ready for the break. Hopefully my top 2 bucks made it like I think they did.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

jepcho said:


> Well I'm new to archery talk and I just saw this Iowa thread tonight. My year wasnt too bad. Filled an antlerless tag with my bow on a big doe, came close on a nice buck but not close enough. Shot this buck during shotgun season. Then finished with another big doe late muzzle season with the CVA. Glad to see this thread and hope to get to know some of you.
> View attachment 1568058


Congrats on your buck!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Anybody started shed hunting yet? I might go tomorrow


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats on the fine buck this season!



Brian811 said:


> Anybody started shed hunting yet? I might go tomorrow


 Yeah, I've got 3 this week. One freshy and 2 a year old, from last season.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 14, 2007)

*Late Season Buck*

The buck that I shot late bow season laying on a terrace. Awesome hunt and first time I had to fill an archery tag late season.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 14, 2007)

*2012 Archery Buck*

Here is the buck I shot by my house, rattled him in from over a half mile away.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks like we got a shed to find!!








Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

I found these 3 two weeks ago. It seems I only find the right sides of sheds! Only found 1 matching set in my life.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice bucks, Southern!! I found a shed from last yr on Sun. Buck must have dropped it after I walked that area.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

southerndraw said:


> Here is the buck I shot by my house, rattled him in from over a half mile away.


That's a brute.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Got this on guy Jan. 8th.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

DeepRiverHunter said:


> Got this on guy Jan. 8th.
> View attachment 1582146


Nice bow..


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Nice bow..


Thanks BRO. LOL......


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

My first Iowa bow kill


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice bucks guys.
Great first bow buck, I'm still looking for mine


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone find any good sheds?


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Anyone find any good sheds?


I have been out twice, found a couple dead bucks, but no actual sheds yet. Went today for a couple hours, found where someone broke the lock on one of our gates and proceeded to drive back for God knows why! 

Unlike you, both of my top two bucks where killed this year (not by me!), was a terrible year!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice buck, Schlep. No luck shed hunting for me so far.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

No big sheds yet but found a couple nice ones the other day. Probably the only day I will get out as I am having a kid feb 12th. Going to be a rough year I have a feeling.

74.5 & 65









This one I havent scored yet but I suspect mid 70s. Has a huge brow, good tines and descent mass. Has a small g5 you cant see. Crap picture.









Here is probably mid 60s









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> I have been out twice, found a couple dead bucks, but no actual sheds yet. Went today for a couple hours, found where someone broke the lock on one of our gates and proceeded to drive back for God knows why!
> 
> Unlike you, both of my top two bucks where killed this year (not by me!), was a terrible year!


That sucks! What was the name of your top buck? He was a beast. I can't confirm if my top 2 made it or not, didnt hear if they got shot atleast.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> I have been out twice, found a couple dead bucks, but no actual sheds yet. Went today for a couple hours, found where someone broke the lock on one of our gates and proceeded to drive back for God knows why!
> 
> Unlike you, both of my top two bucks where killed this year (not by me!), was a terrible year!


That sucks! What was the name of your top buck? He was a beast. I can't confirm if my top 2 made it or not, didnt hear they got shot atleast.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> No big sheds yet but found a couple nice ones the other day. Probably the only day I will get out as I am having a kid feb 12th. Going to be a rough year I have a feeling.
> 
> 74.5 & 65
> 
> ...


Look plenty big to me!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Look plenty big to me!


They are only big if they are over 80  I have never found an 80 incher and that is my quest. I have two that score 78 6/8 but just can't break the 80 mark. One of these days I hope!!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome finds!

After some early success I've been skunked the last few times out.:noidea:


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Old One Ear showing me his neck is fine and laughing at me again. Everyday this deer walks up to this cam and rubs it in. This coming season, this old boy is #1 on the hit list. I don't care if there is another 180 running around or not.








Unicorn still holding on to what's left of his rack, I guess the only thing missing is the 6-8 inch unicorn point. Well he almost used the antler trap in the back ground of pic but isn't quite sure about it yet. That's ok I love looking for them too.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I found one ears right side from 2011 season today down on river bottom. My hunt was ended early due to that I came across a pretty sick looking and angry raccoon. Me without a weapon other than the antler and a cigarette, decided to boggy. If the weather would stay nice I might go out this weekend.


----------



## mehawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Saw 3 bucks last night that still had their racks, no wonder I can't find a shed. Two of them were pretty nice too, wish I would have saw them during the season wouldn't have had to eat my buck tag.


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

was out tuesday of this week and kicked up a nice buck still holding both sides.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Got the call my European mount is done on my bow buck. Can't wait to put it on the wall.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Saw about 20 in a field on the way home. 2 had full racks and 1 half rack.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Liv4Rut said:


> No big sheds yet but found a couple nice ones the other day. Probably the only day I will get out as I am having a kid feb 12th. Going to be a rough year I have a feeling.
> 
> 74.5 & 65
> 
> ...


Plenty big for me too! I'd be excited to find some like that size. I found three so far but two are from last year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Classic next weekend!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Can't wait to see the bucks at the show this year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tim Forret's 293" Dallas county buck was impressive!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That buck is very impressive! There were quite a few great bucks from all over the state.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brian811 said:


> That buck is very impressive! There were quite a few great bucks from all over the state.


Yes there was! It's great to live in Iowa, hope one day I'll get my monster.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Yes there was! It's great to live in Iowa, hope one day I'll get my monster.


I hear ya! You and me both!!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Post more pics for those of us that couldn't make it. Thank You!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

How about the bases on this brute


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

The big 8 was shot about a mile from my farm by a buddy


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!!! Those bases are huge!! Pretty disappointed in the taxidermy work though, I think it is the eyes in the pic.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

bwhnter4life said:


> Thanks for the pics!!! Those bases are huge!! Pretty disappointed in the taxidermy work though, I think it is the eyes in the pic.


There were quite a few mounts that I would not have been happy with the taxidermy work if it was mine.


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

another mild winter is going to make for big jumps the next fall as well! i cant wait to see what kind of deer are at the classsic next yr.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brian811 said:


> There were quite a few mounts that I would not have been happy with the taxidermy work if it was mine.


I'd say I wouldn't be happy with about half of the mounts there.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

iowagiants90 said:


> another mild winter is going to make for big jumps the next fall as well! i cant wait to see what kind of deer are at the classsic next yr.


Hopefully one of them has my name beside it!


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Patience young grasshoppa!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I'd say I wouldn't be happy with about half of the mounts there.


That just stinks! I did not go but I am sure there were a lot of mounts on the boards and half is a butt load of money wasted by people who have shot a trophy of a lifetime for some of them.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree some of the mounts were horrible and I would cut the rack out of them if they were mine. Can really see where the money goes on a great mount, especially some of the mounts from a few years ago that still look awesome.
Maybe next year I will get a buck worth mounting, but I know it won't be big enough for that stage. Fun time


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Little 3 point








Horrible find, either poached early last year or the year before that. Sucks, looks like a big skull. Might have been a nice one.


----------



## amcarcher (Mar 4, 2005)

Interesting find on the skull. Did you find any other markings on the bones that made you suspect poaching? Could it have been a shed hunter trying to stay inside the law and not pick up a skull?


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Interesting skull find Pinger. Never seen anybody come across one like that. It does suck not to know just how big he might have been.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sticknstring33 said:


> Patience young grasshoppa!


Trying!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Getting excited for first year trying to get a bird. Going to try with the bow first.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Bow is the only way to hunt turkey:darkbeer:


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Found a shed yesterday from a 2 1/2 year old 8 point.







Also a little dead buck.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got first bird ever tonight.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Pinger!! I got one Tues eve. I'll post a pic when I get them on the computer.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on the first bird! I'll be heading out in the morning for the first time this spring, my 7 yr old daughter wants to tag along but its going to be awfully cold and early to get out of bed. I don't want her first hunting experience to be unenjoyable but we'll see how it goes


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'm hooked now for sure, what a rush.
Good luck, we have the syc hunt next weekend. I will post some pics of the kids and their birds.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Anybody else having a tough time this year with the cold and rain, no leaves on the trees, birds not responding to calling, very little gobbling? Takes all the fun out of it. Ok not all, but alot of it. Need some warm weather to get the hens laying and the gobs fired up. Finally saw a tom displaying tonight. There were three hens in the field completely ignoring him and he hung 50 yards back from them like they were going to kick his butt if he even mentioned the word sex.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very slow around here. All grouped up. I set up on feeding area and just waited. Birds that came thru never made a peep. Hopefully some warmer weather is coming to get these birds fired up. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I had a hen and a longbeard come in to my setup around 7am and he put a beat down on my DSD jake and she pecked up the hen. Quite a show. I opted to pass on him in hopes of filling my second tag on a better bird. Besides, it's just the start of the season and I don't want to miss out on some better weather hunts.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

They were on fire Saturday morning, lots of gobbling all morning. Had a small tom, a Jake, and hen in the decoys. Almost talked myself into shooting the small tom but decided to wait it out due to the amount of action. Later had a bigger tom come run a Jake off but he came through so fast I couldn't get a clear shot. Had 4 other gobblers skirt around me later in the morning but wouldn't commit to the decoys. This morning they were gobbling on the roost but shut up as soon as they hit the ground and didn't see a thing


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got my second bird tonight, both with the bow. Got really lucky tonight. 9 1/2 inch beard but really thick. Pretty good spurs. Way heavier bird than 1st one. I'm hooked for sure now!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

People turkey hunt?! Haha just kidding glad to see you have some success pinger!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks man. I never have before this year, but wish I would have started years ago.
Hey did you find any sheds from those hogs? I had a neighbor find a set of a buck that was a dandy mid 140s. Should blow up this year, can't wait!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinger335 said:


> Thanks man. I never have before this year, but wish I would have started years ago.
> Hey did you find any sheds from those hogs? I had a neighbor find a set of a buck that was a dandy mid 140s. Should blow up this year, can't wait!!


Actually never got a chance to look, I'm sure they wintered in the woods we don't have permission on so it would probably be a lost cause. Won't be long before their antlers are recognizable though, can't wait to see if they're still around.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I hope this is ok to post but I wanted all Iowans an whoever is up for an adventure to consider going to a benefit 3D Shoot on Sunday May 26th in Washington, Ia. There are many prizes that will be given away like a Mathews Creed, Thompson triumph muzzleloader, a couple 200 inch racks, free euro mount and many more that is too many to list. Basically it is for the family of one of my customer's. Should be a good time. I have also included a link to iowawhitetail.com that has a lot more details on the prizes etc. There is a lot of support on this and it is great to see.









Here is the link to prizes....

http://iowawhitetail.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47208[/URL]


----------



## bubba11 (Oct 14, 2009)

If volunteers are needed p.m. me


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How soon do you guys want this years thread started? Looks like I started this one last year in mid August.


----------



## bubba11 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's time to get it on!!!!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Start it up...just over 11 weeks and we will be able to see what all the hard work this summer will bring


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright guys ill get on it!


----------

